# Naturagart-Schwimmteich umbauen....... HELP ME!!!



## Kreuzi (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe es zwar schon in einen Nachbarforum bei den Koifans gepostet und möchte hier diesen Thread auch noch eröffnen, da hier vermutlich doch mehrere Leute mit Schwimmteich sind.

Jetzt aber zur Sache, ich hab einen Schwimmteich nach Naturagartprinzip welcher leider nicht ganz so funktioniert wie ich es möchte. Der Teich hat eine Fläche von etwas über 100m² und der Filtergraben umfasst etwa 30-35m². Volumen Schwimmteich ca. 95-100m³ und der Filtergraben etwa 10-15m³. 
Was soll ich sagen, das Teil ist nun 5 Jahre alt und funktioniert bis dato nicht. Ich brauch gar kein Trübsal blasen, denn ich kann den ganzen Sommer ins Trübsal schauen. Bodensicht ist im Sommer ein Fremdwort und im Winter will ich eigentlich eh nicht baden. Im Filtergraben sollten eigentlich nach 5 Jahren Unmengen an Pflanzen sein – bei mir trotz jährlich wiederkehrender Pflanzsessions leider nicht, der Filtergraben tümpelt eher so vor sich hin. Die Nachrüstung eines Skimmers mit einem ganzen Stapel an Filtermedien brachte natürlich auch nichts und verursacht nur Ärger und Arbeit. Kurz und Knapp – ich bin frustriert. Wenn ich jetzt noch um eine UV – Anlage erweitere und noch einen Filter dazu baue, kann ich mir pro Woche einen Tag Urlaub nehmen und Schwämme auskneten. Urlaub am Teich – Fehlanzeige…. Das sollte eher Arbeit am Teich heißen. 
Irgendwie ist das ganze System bei mir nur noch Bastelei. Dann war da noch die Pumpe, welche ich vor ein paar Tagen mal mit Eimer und Stoppuhr ausgelitert und kam auf etwa 4.000L/h Pumpleistung. Dann gibt es noch eine zweite Pumpe, welche den Bachlauf betreibt, die bringt es auf ca. 6m³/h. Wenn ich beide Pumpen schalte, dann fällt mir die oberste Stufe im Filtergraben schon trocken. Nach derzeitigem Stand ist also eine maximale Pumpleistung von etwa 7.000 – 8.000L/h realistisch, was nach meinen heutigen Wissensstand absolut nicht ausreichend ist.


Fazit: Es muss etwas passieren. 
Problem: Ich bin keine Profi 
Hoffnung: Ihr könnt mir helfen 
Ziel: Schönes klares Wasser und möglichst Wartungsarm


Ich habe auch die Wasserwerte hier.
Der erste Wert ist aus einem Labor, der zweite Wert 16 Tage später per Tröpfchentests von mir 

Teststoff - Wert Labor - Wert Kreuzi 
pH...... 8,1 ...... 9 
NH4 ... 0,05 .. <0,05 
NO3 ... 1,6 .... < 0,5 
Phos ... 0,1 ..... 0,1 
FE ...... 0,01 ... 0,02 
Cu ..... 0,003 .. <0,1 
KH ...... 2,8 ...... 3 
GH ...... 5,5 ..... 5


Der Teich liegt auch in der prallen Sonne und heizt sich im Sommer in den Hitzeperioden schon mal auf 28°C auf.


Ich versuche auch gleich mal eine Planskizze vom Bestand hier hochzuladen.

Schöne Grüße
Kreuzi

Hier mal Fotos der Suppe aus 2015


----------



## Kreuzi (24. Apr. 2017)

Foto 2017. Im Moment ist er jedoch absolut klar, da es abgekühlt hat und die Wassertemperatur bei etwa 5°C ist
 

Dann noch ein paar Bilder aus der Bauphase:


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Apr. 2017)

Oh Mann....und alles nur wegen mangelhaft geplanter Verrohrung..
Es ist wirklich schwer mit dem Beton etwas umzubauen....

Mach doch bitte mal einen Test um herauszubekommen, was saugmäßig mit den beiden 70mm BA Leitungen in Schwerkraft durchgeht.
Du hast doch zwei Pumpen und einen Zollstock..
hänge den Zollstock einmal in den Filterteich und lasse die pumpen einzeln..und gemeinsam mit möglichst wenig Förderhöhe laufen und messe die Absenkung des Filterteiches in mm.

Dazu den Zollstock in die ZST- Kiste parallel hängen....und messen..

Vielleicht die Pumpen ohne viel Förderhöhe direkt in den Teich zurück und ebenfalls deren Fördermenge auslitern (Eimer, Mörtelwanne)

Dann hat man so eine Überblick, was noch halbwegs vernünftig durch die beiden Leitungen in Schwerkraft geht.

Das Gartenhäuschen da hinten...wäre der ideale Platz für den Filterkeller....


----------



## 4711LIMA (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kreuzi, bleib erstmal etwas cool, auch wenns schwer fällt. Wenn ich die Fotos so ansehe hast Du einen tollen Teich gebaut. Von Wasserwerten verstehe ich nichts, bin kein Chemiker sondern Ingenieur also überspringe ich den Punkt.
Ich vermute mal, nach 5 Jahren müsstest Du mal ein bisschen mit dem Schlammsauger rann, das sollte bei der Teichgrösse locker in einem Tag zu schaffen sein, also Teich und Filtergraben sauber machen.
Ich mach das praktischer weise so, dass ich zuerst Pumpen AUS und die Schieber zum Filtergraben zu mache, dann im Teich Schlammsaugen. Anschliessend Pumpen wieder ein und im Filtergraben sauber machen. Dadurch dass die Pumpen laufen sinkt dort sehr schnell der Wasserspiegel und man kann gut sauber machen.
Danach hast Du vermutlich bis zum nächsten Jahr ruhe und musst Dich nicht mehr über die Schlammpatzerl ärgern die da rumschwimmen.

Wenn Du Deinen Pumpen sauber hast, sprich mal zerlegt und innen kein kalkiger Belag oder  was auch immer hast, dann werden die Ihren Job machen. Jetzt eine grosse Baustelle machen würd ich mir erst mal überlegen.

So zur Frage warum überhaupt Schlammsaugen? Naja, also um es mit den Worten meiner Frau auszudrücken, natürlich muss man eine Fläche dieser Grösse, die noch dazu nicht im Haus sondern im Freien ist, irgendwann mal Staubsaugen. Wie würde es den im Haus aussehen, wenn man 5 Jahre nicht staubsaugt? Das Schlammsaugen hatten wir nur alle anfangs nicht am Schirm. Da wird nicht öffentlich geredet aber das müssen alle irgendwie machen. Bei uns ist das immer so eine Art Frühlingsparty mit Grillen, usw.

PS.: ich hab bei unseremTeich keine Filter


----------



## PyroMicha (24. Apr. 2017)

Huhu Kreuzi,

Wasserwerte könnten besser sein.
So wäre, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, alles okay:

Ph-Wert: 7,0-7,2 (keiner will in Säure oder Lauge baden )
Gh: 5°dH (Wichtig, weil dieser als "Puffer" dafür sorgt, das die natürliche Ph-Wert Schwankung nicht zu heftig ausfällt)
NO3: 0 (Wunschdenken. Aber bis 30mg/l ist alles im Lot. Wenn es aber zu viel ist und die Voraussetzungen stimmen, kann sich das Nitrat zu Nitrit "umwandeln". Das wäre doof) 

Die anderen Werte lasse ich gerne von anderen beurteilen. Die habe ich gerade nicht auf dem Schirm 

Die Pumpenleistung dürfte, meiner Meinung nach, deutlich höher sein.
An einen kompletten Umbau der Anlage würde ich aber nicht denken. 
Ich wäre froh selber so etwas zu Hause zu haben.

Zum Thema, wieso die Pflanzen nicht wollen wie sie sollen, können Dir hier bestimmt etliche Dutzend Mitglieder weiterhelfen.


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kreuzi,

ich kenne dein Problem, habe auch nach  und mit NG gebaut. Ich will nicht alles verteufeln was NG vertreibt und probagiert. Aber ihre Planungen zur Verrohrung sind oft nicht glücklich.

@Rhabanus hat es ja schon angesprochen, ohne Schlammsaugen im Schwimmteich geht es nicht. Ich sauge den Teich zwischen April und Sebtember ca. 4 - 5 x komplett sauber. Dadurch bilden sich aus dem Mulm keine Schwebealgen und ich habe eigentlich immer glasklares Wasser.

Ich hatte die ersten 2 Jahre 2 NG Standartfilter am laufen die eigentlich recht gut gefiltert haben, doch mir wurde das wöchentliche Filterreinigen zuviel. Ich habe jetzt auf einen Eigenbautrommelfilter umgestellt und bin begeistert.

Einen Schwimmteich ohne Filter zu betreiben, wenn man dauerhaft Wert auf klares Wasser legt ist meiner Meinung nach nur mit einem dementsprechend großem FG und etwas Glück möglich.

Eine Möglichkeit den Wasserstand im FG bei laufenden Pumpen stabil zu halten gibt es auch. Wenn du den 110 er Stutzen der ZST im FG direkt mit 2" Schläuchen ( am besten noch größer ) mit den Saugleitungen der Pumpe am anderen Ende des FG mit den beiden Saugleitungen der Pumpen verbindest. ( es sind leichtgängige Rückschlagklappen beim Betrieb von 2 Pumpen notwendig )

Das Wasser führst du über den Filter zurück in den FG. Den Dammdurchbruch kannst du oben einschneiden und durch eine Überlaufrinne zurück in den Schwimmteich führen. So wird der Grobschmutz nicht im FG abgelagert sondern wird ausgefiltert und das gefilterte Wasser strömt in den FG wo die Nährstoffe aufgenommen werden können. So kannst du gegebenfalls auch mit größeren Pumpen arbeiten ohne das der Wasserstand im FG abfällt.

Mein PH Wert liegt übrigens seit Befüllung immer um 8,0

Für einen Skimmer der geht hätte ich auch eine Lösung!

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/selbstbau-flachwasserskimmer.45642/page-11

Das wichtigste am Ganzen ist das der Mulm regelmäßig abgesaugt wird.


----------



## Geisy (24. Apr. 2017)

Die Wand  zum Filtergraben ist auf der Folie gemauert?


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Apr. 2017)

Ist beim NG Konzept so!


----------



## Geisy (24. Apr. 2017)

Dann ist es doch kein Problem durch die Wand mehr Wasser in den Filtergraben zu bekommen.
Am Ende des Filtergrabens dann eine größere Pumpe die zurück in den Teich pumpt und schon hat man mehr Umwälzung.

Hast du die Pflanzen mit dem zugehörigen Dünger eingepflanzt?


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Norbert,

der Teich ist vermörtelt und im Damm zwischen ST un FG sitzt die Zielsaugkiste von der zwei 75 Schläuche zum Teichboden gehen. Wenn man jetzt oben ein größeres Rohr in den Damm setzt wird nichts mehr vom Boden gesaugt. Wasser sucht sich den einfachsten Weg.


----------



## Geisy (24. Apr. 2017)

Sobald die Pumpe den Filtergraben auch nur 1cm tiefer saugt kommt aus allen Öffnungen das Wasser nach.
Man kann die Öffnungen zur geplanten Umwälzmenge auslegen.
So ein Skimmergraben durch den Damm wie bei dir kann da auch helfen da er vom Filtergraben in den Teich pumpt und der Teich dann immer höher sein muß damit es durch den Skimmergraben wieder zurück in den Filtergraben läuft.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Apr. 2017)

So richtig Sinn macht die Absaugung am Boden und die muß vernünftig arbeiten. Es ist eben eine hausgemachte Situation...
Zusätzliche Dammdurchbohrungen zur Flowerhöhung sind kontraproduktiv...insbesondere weil dann der Durchfluß im Filterteich erhöht wird, was sich negativ auf Sedimentation auswirkt.

Und dann ist immernoch der ganze abgesaugte  Gammel im Pflanzenfilterteich gebunkert.

Die Filterabfolge muß geändert werden! Und der Schmutz muß vor dem Filterteich aus dem System raus!
Pumpen haben nix im Dreckwasser zu suchen. 
----------
Um größere Umbauorgien zu vermeiden- teste bitte erst wie von mir beschrieben die Absenkung des Pegels in der ZST bei Deinen Pumpen.
Vielleicht...bekommt man dort ja doch 10 oder 15m³/h in noch vertretbaren Pegelabsenkungen durch die 70mm Schläuche durch.
Dazu käme dann noch ein Rohrskimmer oder ggf. eine andere Konstruktion.

Um hier wieder Spaß zu haben- 
Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft- TF - Pumpe/LH- (ggf. kleine gepumpte Kammer)- Rückläufe UV muss ja auch noch irgendwo rein...hängt vom Filter ab.


----------



## Kreuzi (25. Apr. 2017)

Servus Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Ich bin überwältigt. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Oh Mann....und alles nur wegen mangelhaft geplanter Verrohrung..
> Es ist wirklich schwer mit dem Beton etwas umzubauen....
> 
> Mach doch bitte mal einen Test um herauszubekommen, was saugmäßig mit den beiden 70mm BA Leitungen in Schwerkraft durchgeht.
> ...



Jepp Thorsten, ich mach den Test. Ich muß da noch ein bisschen organisieren um eine Rückleitung zum Teich nahe der Wasserlinie hinzubekommen.
Ach ja, das Gartenhäuschen kommt demnächst mal weg. Ich möchte dort etwas anderes haben.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hallo Kreuzi, bleib erstmal etwas cool, auch wenns schwer fällt. Wenn ich die Fotos so ansehe hast Du einen tollen Teich gebaut. ........
> Ich vermute mal, nach 5 Jahren müsstest Du mal ein bisschen mit dem Schlammsauger rann, das sollte bei der Teichgrösse locker in einem Tag zu schaffen sein, also Teich und Filtergraben sauber machen.
> ........


Ich bin eh schon fünf Jahre lang cool und schaue in den "suboptimalen" Teich .
Ich bin da eh regelmäsßig mit den Schlammsauger drinnen, zuletzt vor drei oder vier Wochen. Im Moment ist es hier sehr kalt und mein Teich ist klar, da hab ich doch gleich ein Pic gemacht wieviel Dreck ich schon wieder da haben. Problem ist, dass ich eigentlich den Dreck nur im Kreis pumpe.
 




trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Kreuzi,
> 
> ich kenne dein Problem, habe auch nach  und mit NG gebaut. Ich will nicht alles verteufeln was NG vertreibt und probagiert. Aber ihre Planungen zur Verrohrung sind oft nicht glücklich.



Genau das ist der Punkt, es dreht sich immer wieder um die unterdimensionierten BAs



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich hatte die ersten 2 Jahre 2 NG Standartfilter am laufen die eigentlich recht gut gefiltert haben, doch mir wurde das wöchentliche Filterreinigen zuviel. Ich habe jetzt auf einen Eigenbautrommelfilter umgestellt und bin begeistert.


Genau diese Dinger will ich nicht mehr haben. Ich will nicht den Rest meines Lebens Filtersklave sein.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit den Wasserstand im FG bei laufenden Pumpen stabil zu halten gibt es auch. Wenn du den 110 er Stutzen der ZST im FG direkt mit 2" Schläuchen ( am besten noch größer ) mit den Saugleitungen der Pumpe am anderen Ende des FG mit den beiden Saugleitungen der Pumpen verbindest. ( es sind leichtgängige Rückschlagklappen beim Betrieb von 2 Pumpen notwendig )
> 
> Das Wasser führst du über den Filter zurück in den FG. Den Dammdurchbruch kannst du oben einschneiden und durch eine Überlaufrinne zurück in den Schwimmteich führen. So wird der Grobschmutz nicht im FG abgelagert sondern wird ausgefiltert und das gefilterte Wasser strömt in den FG wo die Nährstoffe aufgenommen werden können. So kannst du gegebenfalls auch mit größeren Pumpen arbeiten ohne das der Wasserstand im FG abfällt.


Teich  -  Pumpe  -  Filter  -  Filtergraben  -  Teich
Den Filtergraben kurzschließen und dann über einen Vorfilter vwieder in den FG
Nachteil ist eigentlich nur dass ich die Pumpe im Dreck habe, ansonsten müsste es funktionieren dass man mehr von den BAs bekommt




trampelkraut schrieb:


> Für einen Skimmer der geht hätte ich auch eine Lösung!
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/selbstbau-flachwasserskimmer.45642/page-11
> 
> Das wichtigste am Ganzen ist das der Mulm regelmäßig abgesaugt wird.


Schöne Idee, aber mein Skimmer muss an die andere Teichseite.
Mein Skimmer funktioniert ja eigentlich, aber es ist eine Bastellösung:  Skimmer  -  12V Pumpe IM Teich  -  Naturagartfilter  - Teich
Meine Lösung ist erstens hässlich udn zweitens arbeitsintensiv. Ich möchte den Skimmer in der Endlösung mit am Hauptfilter haben.




Geisy schrieb:


> Hast du die Pflanzen mit dem zugehörigen Dünger eingepflanzt?


Ja, hab ich. Vermutlich hat es deshalb im ersten Jahr funktioniert. Dann war der Dünger aufgebraucht und die Pflanzen sind teilweise verendet.
Jedes Jahr pflanzen wir wieder nach, aber der FG kommt einfach nicht in Schwung.
Zu wenig Nährstoffe? Aber der Teich ist doch grün.

Schöne Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## krallowa (25. Apr. 2017)

Moin,

was ist das für ein Schlauch auf dem Bild im BA??
Du saugst ja dann das Wasser oberhalb des BA ab und nicht den Schlamm im BA, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Sinn dieser Sedimentfallen ist ja das der aufgewirbelte Schlamm sich am tiefsten Punkt sammelt und dann abgesaugt wird.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Kreuzi (25. Apr. 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was ist das für ein Schlauch auf dem Bild im BA??
> Du saugst ja dann das Wasser oberhalb des BA ab und nicht den Schlamm im BA, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> ...



Nein, das ist ein Gitterrohr. Das wasser wird qusi ganz rechts angesaugt.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2017)

kreuzi hat noch die Variante ohne diese Sedimentfallen von NG mit dem Wasserstoff erzeugenden Aluminiumrahmen/ Edelstahllochblech.
Einfach eine Mulde im Beton und drin liegt der grobe Gitteransaugkorb von NG.

Jeder, der einmal einen Teich gebaut hat kann jetzt abschätzen wie z.B: 5m³/h entlang dieser Rinne und Korb saugen.
Und was mit groben Dreck am Boden (Laub) am Korb passiert.....

Kreuzi: Mach mal in Ruhe und ermittle, was geht mit den Saugleitungen...bevor der große Hammer geholt wird.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Apr. 2017)

In einem Schwimmteich ohne Fische gibt es wenig Nahrung für die Pflanzen.
Eigentlich ist es ja auch so gewollt, damit die Algen auch keine Nahrung finden.
Dadurch benötigen die Pflanzen natürlich wesentlich länger für das Wachstum, oder gehen ein.

Der PH-Wert ist tatsächlich "noch" hoch.
Das kann sich auch auf die Flora auswirken und umgekehrt.
Gut hier nachzulesen: * defekter Link entfernt *
Was man auf den ersten Bildern gut sehen kann sind ja Schwebealgen.
Diese kann man doch recht gut mit einer UVC-Anlage bekämpfen.
Wobei ich dem System auch noch mehr Zeit geben würde, bevor man wieder groß Technik nachrüstet.

Ein etwas unortodoxer Vorschlag von mir: Unproblematische Fische einsetzen, die dafür sorgen, dass die Pflanzen Nahrung bekommen. Bei dem PH Wert allerdings nicht ganz unproblematisch. Ein Schwarm Goldfische ist in so einem großen Teich eigentlich kein Problem und ich denke man müsste auch nicht zufüttern und überlässt es der Selbstregulierung. So einen betriebenen schwimmteich habe ich schon mal besichtigt.  Wenn es ausahtet, weil sie sich enorm vermehren muss man mal welche verschenken. Wie gesagt, ist nur eine Idee. Aber der PH Wert wird für Goldfische auch zu hoch sein momentan.


----------



## krallowa (25. Apr. 2017)

Ok, danke.
Also einige suboptimale Bedingungen die zu verändern sind.
Aber noch ist Hoffnung, erst die Saugleistung optimieren, dann die Filterung anpassen und dann sollte es auch klappen mit dem Badevergnügen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## dizzzi (25. Apr. 2017)

Was sagt denn NG dazu?


----------



## Kreuzi (25. Apr. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Was sagt denn NG dazu?



Keine Ahnung. Gute Frage.

Hier mal kurz in Stichpunkten:
Am 17.03. eine Frustmail geschrieben. 
Am 18.03. (Samstag) kam ein Antwortmail mit "Zielen"
Am Montag oder Dienstag haben wir dann telefoniert.
Ich hab sie darauf hin mit Fotos und Beschreibungen gefüttert.
Irgendwann wollten sie noch einen Wassertest vom Labor haben. 
Der Wassertest wurde von mir am 05.04. zum Labor geschickt. 
Das Ergebnis kam  am 21.04.  zurück bzw. zu NaturaGart. (lieber spät als nie)
Am 21.04. bekam ich eine Mail. Die hatte irgendwie estwas von einer Standartmail.
Da war der letzte Kontakt  -  evtl. kommt da noch etwas


----------



## Lion (25. Apr. 2017)

hallo Kreuzi,
eine super schöne Anlage hast Du. 

PH-wert
In Deiner Anlage sehe ich gemauerte Steine, falls die Fugen mit dem Wasser in Verbindung
kommen dann treibt Zement den PH-wert in die höhe.

  VG. Leon


----------



## dizzzi (25. Apr. 2017)

Ich würde NG jetzt ein paar Tage Zeit geben, und die dann ggf. Noch mal per Mail anschreiben.
Ich denke die haben schon ein Intresse, dass ihr System funktioniert.
Ich muss aber gestehen das ich mich am Anfang auch mal für eine NG-Lösung bezüglich meines Teiches interessiert hätte. Habe mich Sabber dann doch Unentschieden, obwohl deren Anlage schon echt was her macht.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2017)

Der ganze Teich ist über der Folie betoniert!
Auf den Bildern vom neuen Teich sieht man auch schön die weißen "Kalkwolken" am Boden.

NG propagierte anfangs jahrelang noch Weißzement für die Betonierung. Da benötigt man ja nicht so viel vom teuren Farbpulver, was man aber auch günstig als Eisenoxydpulver woanders kaufen kann...

Jetzt hat NG in ihren Beton- Fertigsäcken wohl auch Trass- Anteil drin...ich hab ja damals als Laie im Teichbau gleich Trasszement genommen, obwohl damals im NG Heftchen immernoch Weißzement drin stand..... Trass verhindert das ausblühen.

Ich pers. würde nicht noch einmal vollflächig betonieren...nur waagerechte Trittflächen/Stufen. Selbst PEHD eingeschweißt ist dann nicht teurer als Faltenfolie, Verbundmatte, Beton und riesen Arbeitsaufwand.


----------



## Kreuzi (25. Apr. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Kreuzi,
> eine super schöne Anlage hast Du.
> 
> PH-wert
> ...



Danke für die Blumen 
Nach 5 Jahren dürfte der Beton keine Einflüsse mehr auf das Wasser haben, oder sehe ich das falsch?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> .....
> Ich pers. würde nicht noch einmal vollflächig betonieren...nur waagerechte Trittflächen/Stufen. Selbst PEHD eingeschweißt ist dann nicht teurer als Faltenfolie, Verbundmatte, Beton und riesen Arbeitsaufwand.



Auch wenn es eine Schw....arbeit war, mir gefällt das sehr sehr gut wenn das betoniert ist.


----------



## Kreuzi (25. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> .......
> Kreuzi: Mach mal in Ruhe und ermittle, was geht mit den Saugleitungen...bevor der große Hammer geholt wird.



Heute ein bisschen rumgetestet.
mit 4m³/h gepumpt fällt der Wasserstand im Zielsaugkasten um 0,5cm
bei 6m³/h um 2,4cm
bei 10m³/h fällt der Wasserstand um *MEHR* als 7,3cm. Hier wurde dann der Zielsaugkasten zum Skimmer und hat somit das Ergebnis verfälscht

Kann man damit schon etwas anfangen oder muß ich noch weiter testen?


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Apr. 2017)

Bei mir fiel der Wasserstand bei einer Pumpleistung von 10 000 l/h um 4 cm im FG, allerdings bei 5 Absaugungen mit je einem 75 er Schlauch. Bei mir sind  aber auch zwei ZST-Kisten verbaut.

Ich habe vor, im Herbst die ZST direkt mit Schläuchen mit den Pumpenschächten zu verbinden. Nur so kann ich eine größere Pumpleistung realisieren ohne das der Wasserspiegel im FG zu stark abfällt.

Von den BA kommt bei mir nichts außer feinem Mulm, da die Ansaugungen unter Edelstahllochblechrahmen angeordnet sind. Und an den beiden neugebauten Skimmern an der ZST habe ich großflächige Schmutzkörbe eingebaut. Den Restschmutz der dennoch durchgeht mute ich meinen Pumpen jetzt einfach mal zu.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2017)

Roland:
Der Bypass und direkte Verbindung ZST- Pumpenschacht ändert nichts an den hydr. Widerständen der Saugleitungen und dem abgesenkten Pegel in den ZST....

Du hast dann aber den Vorteil das der Filterteich oben nicht mehr trocken fällt, sondern im Rücklaufstrom gepumpt sich etwas aufstaut.
Je nach Verbindung FT-ST...und Pumpleistung.

Bei mir sind das so 2cm...3cm je nach Pumpleistung.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Apr. 2017)

Thorsten:

Das ist mir schon klar, solange der Wasserspiegel in der ZST nicht bis zum 110 er Ausgangsstutzen fällt sollte daraus ja auch kein Problem entstehen. Schlimmstenfalls erzeugen dann die beiden Skimmerbleche einen Wasserfall in der ZST.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2017)

Kreuzi: das Ergebnis ist schlimmer als ich dachte...
Bei 10m3/h Pumpleistung haben Deine beiden Saugleitungen 7cm Druckverlust..ich dachte eher 2...3..
Mit jeder weiterführenden Verrohrung in Schwerkraft kommt noch etwas hinzu....

Der TF sollte mit OK Spülrinne auf OK Teichwasser eingebaut werden
Durch den Gesamtwid. der Saugleitung wird letztendendlich der Wasserpegel in der TF- Einlaufkammer zu stark abgesenkt.

Das verringert erheblich die freie Siebgewebefläche im Wasser......was wiederum Durchflußleistung und Spülabstände beeinflust.

Ich habe ja auch einen Engpaß mir selber verbautt.
Bis zu den Dammdurchbrüchen fein in KG 110 und dann aber 3 x KG 110 in ein KG125 zum Filterkeller. Dafür kann aber NG nix.
Konsequenz ist bis zu 10cm Pegelabsenkung am TF-Sieb....je nach Pumpleistung- und auch mehr Diff.-Druck = Förderhöhe am LH von 15..20cm bei Vollast.
Ich kenne also live die Probleme bei Verrohrungsfehlern.
Umbau auch bei mir sehr schwierig....habe ja auch den optisch schicken Beton drüber.


----------



## Kreuzi (25. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kreuzi: das Ergebnis ist schlimmer als ich dachte...
> Bei 10m3/h Pumpleistung haben Deine beiden Saugleitungen 7cm Druckverlust..ich dachte eher 2...3..
> Mit jeder weiterführenden Verrohrung in Schwerkraft kommt noch etwas hinzu....




Absolut unbrauchbar?


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2017)

Ahcso- funktionierende NG Teiche:
-kenne ich auch live- sogar bei mir im Ort- gleiches Wasser, gleiche Luft und auch aus einigen Foren.

Das Problem ist nur, dass..Kein Teich ist gleich!. Was bei einem technikfrei oder arm funktioniert ist beim anderen eine Grüne Hölle. Und man sollte ggf. mit dem schlimmsten rechnen und zumindest.die Verrohrungen für den Fall der Fälle vorbereiten...

Die Leute mit Problemen führen leider ihre Doku nicht über ein paar Jahre durch weiter....ich habe meine ja auch beendet- aus Respekt und Anstand heraus.


----------



## tosa (25. Apr. 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> Absolut unbrauchbar?



dem Thorsten fällt da bestimmt was ein..... oder Thorsten? Mittelwasserabzug z.B.?


----------



## Geisy (25. Apr. 2017)

Luftheber würde ich dann nicht mehr einsetzen beim Trommler und der Höhe.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> Absolut unbrauchbar?



Für Filterung in Schwerkraft mit TF und "Pumpe" oder LH dahinter wird es schwer.
Konsequenzen wären:
-Pumpleistung ist durch die Engpäse begrenzt- vielleicht mit einem Skimmer oder Skimmeranbau wie Roland (den ich Klasse finde!- da kann NG sich was abgucken!) wird es bei 15m-20 ³/h enden..

Der TF wird dann aber mit ca. 10cm Pegelabsenkung und Siebgewebeflächenverlust klarkommen müssen.
Das kann man kompensieren- durch einen größeren TF..der kostet...
Pumpen- da wird ein LH schon nicht mehr die Supersparpumpe sein- Rückläufe und TF- Schaltdiff. kommen ja auch noch..Also 15...20cm Förderhöhe für die Pumpe -wie bei mir....auch die sehr guten Flowpumpen wie Flowfriend Pro arbeiten am sparsamsten ohne viel Gegendruck.

Tauch- UVC ist am wirksamsten gegen Schwebealgen ,wenn die Umwälzung hoch ist und möglichst mehr Algen geschädigt werden als sich teilen können.

Keine Ahnung ob es mit vielleicht 15-20m³/h ausreicht....Da gibt es bestimmt irgendwo Formeln, Richtwerte.

Eine HilfsKrücke wäre wären noch zusätzliche Saugstellen an dem Dammdurchbruch. Aber wie es sich dann mit der Aufteilung des Soges verhält....und ob die Ba noch ziehen..??
------------
Konsequenz wäre der Umbau aller Saugleitungen auf KG 125. und auch der Einbau einiger Rückläufe in Schwerkraft. Dann gehen sicher 30m³/h mit vielleicht 60W Energieaufwand beim LH durch den Filter. (ja ich weiß- es geht noch effektiver- aber ich gebe immer gerne Mittelwerte an- zwischen 1 und 3 ist eben 2)
---------
Hilfsvariante wäre noch so wie Ronald/ Trampelkraut- System und Saugleitungen lassen.
ZST mit dem Rolandskimmer umbauen.
direkt verrohren in eine Pumpenkammer und dann Pumpe dort rein.
Entweder TF oder Vließfilter gepumpt betreiben.
Dann ist der "Nachteil" der fehlenden Filterflächen weg.

Dafür aber Pumpe im Dreckwasser vor dem Filter.

Da geht eigentlich auch ein LH....Zacky hier im Forum hat da Erfahrungen mit LH vor dem TF. Aber auch da sind dann wieder 15...20cm Förderhöhe.
Denn die bekommen wir mit zu den Saugleitungen nicht weg- egal wo wir die Pumpe in der Filterkette einbauen.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2017)

Hab zu lange geschrieben...
Tosa-
ja aber dann wird nix mehr vom Boden abgesaugt.
Geysi:
mein LH läuft bei 15..20cm. Nicht weil ich das so will- ich habs eben bei den Rohren versaut.
Ist nicht sehr effektiv- vielleicht 3W / m³ - aber dafür nehme ich die anderen Vorteile des LH mit! Alleine schon die Ausfallsicherheit und keine Verschleißteile an den "Pumpenteilen" im Wasser...


----------



## tosa (25. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ja aber dann wird nix mehr vom Boden abgesaugt.



naja, ich denke da vielleicht an einen umgedrehten BA. zusätzliche Strömung? Ich bin da nicht firm in Schwimmteichen, waren nur meine Gedanken dabei....


----------



## Kreuzi (25. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ........
> ------------
> *Konsequenz *wäre der Umbau aller Saugleitungen auf KG 125. und auch der Einbau einiger Rückläufe in Schwerkraft. Dann gehen sicher 30m³/h mit vielleicht 60W Energieaufwand beim LH durch den Filter. (ja ich weiß- es geht noch effektiver- aber ich gebe immer gerne Mittelwerte an- zwischen 1 und 3 ist eben 2)
> ---------
> ...........



Das ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Alles andere artet wahrscheinlich in Bastellösungen aus. Problem wird sein die 3"-Leitungen aus dem Beton zu schlagen und durch 125 er oder mind. 110 zu ersetzen ohne einen Totalschaden zu fabrizieren.   Wenn das geling ist alles gut, wenn nicht, werde ich einen Plan B brauchen


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2017)

Es gibt Schlitzfräsen für Elektriker- Kabelschlitze. 
Praktische eine Flex mit Doppelscheibe.
Das schöne daran ist, man kann die Schnittiefe einstellen.

Vielleicht ein Idee um über dem alten Saugrohr den Beton vorsichtig zu entfernen. Schläuche raus und möglichst KG 125 rei. Vielleicht.. gibt es ja irgendwo so dicke Schläuche- würde sich einfacher verlegen lassen als KG125 oder 110.
Der Innendurchmesser ist aber entscheidend.


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2017)

... nur mal als Idee:  die alten Leitungen lassen und sowas von oben auf dem Teichboden befestigen ==> http://www.ventilatoren-belueftung.de/lufttechnik-bel-ftung-flachkanalsystem-pvc-c-1506_1703


----------



## Kreuzi (26. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es gibt Schlitzfräsen für Elektriker- Kabelschlitze.
> Praktische eine Flex mit Doppelscheibe.
> Das schöne daran ist, man kann die Schnittiefe einstellen.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist die Verbundmatte das Problem, weil durch dieses Teil alles wirklich sehr stabil wird. Und diese Verbundmatte liegt halt auf der Folie - da ist nichts mehr dazwischen 

4"-Schläuche gibt es bei NaturaGart, die sind auch sehr stabil und wertig





mitch schrieb:


> ... nur mal als Idee:  die alten Leitungen lassen und sowas von oben auf dem Teichboden befestigen ==> http://www.ventilatoren-belueftung.de/lufttechnik-bel-ftung-flachkanalsystem-pvc-c-1506_1703



Du wirst lachen, aber ich hab auch schon bei den Flachkanälen rumgesucht. Die Dinger haben ca. 6cm Höhe - einfach auf den Boden legen und auf den Boden um 10cm erhöhen. Dann hätten die Dinger 4cm Betondeckung. Ob das reicht?
In den Wohnhäusern werden am Boden teilweise flexible Flachkanäle als Lüftungsrohre verbaut, Da kommt dann noch eine Lage Isolierung drauf  und ann 5-7cm Estrich Faserbewehrt oder mit Estrichgitter.

z.B. das Rohr 204 * 60mm hat innen dann 200*57mm = 114cm².    Ein KG 100 hat ca 85m² und ein 125er 111,21m²


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> einfach auf den Boden legen und  ...


 ... einfach mit edelstahl lochband fixieren.
die 10cm an beton würde ich mir sparen, Sand am boden wäre gut als besiedlungsfläche für bakterien und das rohr unsichtbar



Kreuzi schrieb:


> 4cm Betondeckung. Ob das reicht?


wie tief ist den der teich an der stelle? da kommt doch keine belastung drauf - oder?


----------



## troll20 (26. Apr. 2017)

Lüfttungskanal Rohre vom Ansaugbereich an den Rand und nach oben gelegt und mit Steinen beschwert der Algenrasen versteckt sie schon ........
Und wenn man dann im oberen Bereich einen Durchbruch durch die Folie macht und um den Teich zum Filter geht.....
Dazu noch zwei Wandskimmer setzt....
Alles in eine Filterkammer zusammen führt...
Die Durchbrüche Ordentlich verputzt und den Dammdurchbruch vom Filter graben etwas weitet....
Ich setze mich mal und lausche weiter euren Ideen 


Asu und es gibt auch Leute die bauen aus den Kanälen Luftheber, wer war das nur 
Zacky du ne Idee


----------



## Rhabanus (26. Apr. 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> ....Du wirst lachen, aber ich hab auch schon bei den Flachkanälen rumgesucht. ....
> ......z.B. das Rohr 204 * 60mm hat innen dann 200*57mm = 114cm².    Ein KG 100 hat ca 85m² und ein 125er 111,21m²


Nimm bei den eckigen Profilen noch was weg für den Eckenradius. Und dann sollte noch ein Berechnungsfaktor rein, da ja ein eckiges Profil strömungstechnisch immer ungünstiger ist als ein kreisrundes.




mitch schrieb:


> Sand am boden wäre gut als besiedlungsfläche für bakterien


die besiedeln dann aber nur die obersten Sandkörner, oder? Darunter gibt es dann mit der Zeit sicher stinkenden Faulschlamm....


----------



## Kreuzi (26. Apr. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> ... einfach mit edelstahl lochband fixieren.
> die 10cm an beton würde ich mir sparen, Sand am boden wäre gut als besiedlungsfläche für bakterien und das rohr unsichtbar


Der Betonboden hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gefallen und möchte ich auch wieder so haben. Ich stelle mir gerade den ganzen Dreck vor, den ich schon aus meinem Teich gesaugt habe, das wäre ja dann irgendwie nicht mehr möglich.



mitch schrieb:


> wie tief ist den der teich an der stelle? da kommt doch keine belastung drauf - oder?


Der Teich hat eine Tiefe von ca. 1,55m


----------



## Kreuzi (26. Apr. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Nimm bei den eckigen Profilen noch was weg für den Eckenradius. Und dann sollte noch ein Berechnungsfaktor rein, da ja ein eckiges Profil strömungstechnisch immer ungünstiger ist als ein kreisrundes.


KG Rohr 100 / 1m lang / 10m³/h  -> Druckverlust 0,12mbar  /  Strömung: 0,33m/s
KG Rohr 125 / 1m lang / 10m³/h  -> Druckverlust 0,06mbar  /  Strömung: 0,25m/s
Flachkanal 200x57 (innen) / 1m lang / 10m³/h  -> Druckverlust 0,09mbar  /  Strömung: 0,24m/s




Rhabanus schrieb:


> die besiedeln dann aber nur die obersten Sandkörner, oder? Darunter gibt es dann mit der Zeit sicher stinkenden Faulschlamm....


OK, du warst schneller


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Darunter gibt es dann mit der Zeit sicher stinkenden Faulschlamm....



der bildet sich eher bei Kies, da bleibt mehr dazwischen liegen und gammelt vor sich hin


----------



## anz111 (26. Apr. 2017)

Wow!
Ganz schön verwirrend hier drinnen. Ich möchte dir mal eine ganz einfache Lösung vorschlagen:


Wasser bis zur 80iger Stufe ablassen. 
Anschließend mit Steinen (Granit oder Bachsteine usw.) einen kleinen Wall mit vielleicht 10-15 cm Höhe mauern.
Substrat einbringen
Repositionspflanzen, Seerosen usw. usw. setzen
die Schönheit dieser Pflanzen bewundern und ihnen zusehen, wie sie deine Teichbiologie in Ordnung bringen

Kostet nicht viel und die Reinigung ist gratis! Der Filtergraben dient dann als zusätzliche Reinigung der Oberfläche!
Wenn man die diversen Foren beobachtet, dann merkt man schnell, dass  die größte Teichbaufirma der Welt, da ein System anbietet, dass nicht ganz das hält, was es verspricht (wie viele andere auch). Das Motto ist dann, nachrüsten, nachrüsten, nachrüsten...was weider heißt, nachkaufen, nachkaufen usw. 

Was hier drinnen super ist, dass es so viele Lösungen gibt. Aber warum immer sooooo kompliziert und gleich mit Raketen auf Spatzen schießen?

LG Oliver


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> nachrüsten, nachrüsten, nachrüsten


halt wie im echten Leben


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2017)

Oliver- sind gute Tips. Aber er hat schon ein paar Jahre hinter sich- und der gut bepflanzte Filterteich nach NG funktioniert nicht. Da werden eine Hand voll Pflanzen im Teich selber auch nichts mehr rausholen.

Ich habe ja einen kleinen Pflanzenfilterteich und Pflanzen im Teich- vorwiegend Unterwasserpflanzen und somit "Nährstoffzehrer".
Ich kann auch nett die natürliche Färbung des Wassers zu allen Jahreszeiten bewundern- Winter klar- Frühjahr mal gleich grün, mal braun- mal milchig.

Oft ist das Wasser im Filterteich klarer als das im Schwimmteich- nur schwimmen kann man da schlecht wegen der Pflanzen, Bodengrund und Zerkarien.

Ich nehme es ja mit Geduld und lasse die UV so lange es geht aus, und genieße das natürliche Farbenspiel.
Irgendwann hat die Natur und mech. Filtertechnik sich eingepegelt..

Ein Griff in die Keramik war wohl auch das pflanzen der bei NG beliebten __ Wasserschraube im Filterteich.

Erst mickrig, dann üppig gewachsen und jetzt über den Winter total eingegangen und vergammelt. Das düngt jetzt das Teichwasser vom Filterteich aus....alle andere UW- Pflanzen __ Hornkraut, Froschlaich, __ Wasserfeder sind gut über den Winter gekommen.

Wer Schwebealgen bekämpfen will, der muß ggf. auf UV zurückgreifen in Verbindung mit dazu passender Umwälzung- und das möglichst effizient.
----------
Nachrüsten:
Habe ich ja auch...von Spaltsieben mit Motorpumpen auf TF und LH. Weniger Energieaufwand und mehr Pumpleistung, weniger Arbeitsaufwand (fast schon langweilig) und feinere Filterung.

Ich grübel gerade genauso rum, wie und ob  ich ggf. noch zwei Rückläufe nachrüste...Beton aufkloppen.-Folie zurückschlagen..Kernbohrungen..


----------



## anz111 (26. Apr. 2017)

Thorsten, du bist wirklich top in Technikfragen.
Und setzt in deinem Teich das voll um.
Aber....warum mal nicht über den Teichrand blicken? Ein Blick ins NG Forum reicht doch...dort gehts doch den meisten gleich.
Das System vom Peter Boden ist für mich absolut das beste. Er vereinigt die Einteichmethode mit der NG Methode. 
Ich lese schon einige Jahre hier und in den anderen Foren mit. Ich finde es sehr sehr schade dass immer gleich die mega Technikmethode angeprisen wird. Wenn ich dann lese dass diese Teiche noch zusätzlich 5x im Jahr gesaugt werden müssen, dann stimmt doch was nicht. 
Leider haben sich in den letzten Jahren die Naturteichbesitzer immer mehr aus dem Forum verabschiedet. Ich halte das für keine gute Entwicklung.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2017)

Flachkanal und aufbetonieren..oh Mannomann- wird ja am Boden sehr stabil werden.

Vielleicht die Flachkanäle gar nicht bis zur Teichmitte am Boden ziehen, sondern am Rand oder in Randnähe enden lasse..
An den Schrägen Flachkanäle in Beton verstecken und gleich ein paar Pflanzonen mit Feldsteinen aufmauern.

ZST- Kiste raus und eine eigene ZST- Kiste gebaut, wo die Flachkanäle, alten 70er Schläuche und Skimmer(Rohre) hingehen.

Vielleicht auch zwei "ZST- Kisten" bauen- eine am alten Dammdurchbruch mit 1 x Flachkanal und den beiden 70er BA.
Und eine zweite oben am Teich für einen Flachkanal und einen Skimmer.

Von da ab mit genügend großen Querschnitt (KG 160) und per Folien- Flansch nach Aussen weg in den Vorfilter...Standort rechts oben vom Filterkeller.
-----
TF- LH- LH Einblaskammer-Rückläufe
------
Eine ZST- Kiste braucht man eigentlich nicht- nicht einmal im NG System.
Man kann auch kleine Rohre- KG 110/125 direkt mit Schieber und Reinigungsabzweigen versehen und mit  passenden Abzweigen auf KG 160 zusammenfassen. dazu benötigt man aber Platz....

*Rückläufe:*

2 x KG 125 oben in den Filterteich und am alten Dammdurchbruch gleich 2 x KG125 vom FT in den Teich.
Teichseitig Bogen drauf für Kreisel.

1x KG 125 oben an der ZST- Nähe und 1 x unten links ggf. noch einen hin.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2017)

Ich würde beim nächsten Teich ebenfalls die "Einteichmethode" wählen. Allerdings gleich mit passender Verrohrung.
Folie in PEHD mit umlaufender Stufe, Pflanzzonen...
Die Sparvariante wäre immer, zumindest die Verrohrung vorsehen, dass man nicht mehr an den Teich selber heran muß für den Fall der Fälle.

Es ist immer ärgerlich hinterher- und dass wegen ein paar Rohren und Flanschen für vielleicht 250,-€ bei einem Bauwerk von 10.000,-€.

Man kann dann auch ruhig auf technikfrei machen und beobachten...Geduld.
Will man mehr- kann der Teich so bleiben wie er ist...
Nachrüsten ist immer sehr ärgerlich und teuer.

Bei einem fertigen Teich ist der Drops gelutscht.

In vielen Fragen hat NG Recht- natürliche Teiche verlanden, Mulm sammelt sich an und sedimentiert. Im Frühjahr und Sommer treiben dann Mulmbatzen nach oben.
Entweder saugt man permanent den sich noch in Schwebe befindlichen oder auf der Oberfläche treibenden Schmutz ab, oder mangels BA etc. mit dem Teichsauger.
Noch besser natürlich, wenn man abgesaugte "Nährstoffe" gleich aus dem Wasser entfernt.

Irgendwo war hier auch eine nette Teichbaubeschreibung- riesen Naturteich- viel __ Schilf ringsherum- herrlich.
Und dann auch die Beschreibung, wo der komplette Teich abgelassen und unten entschlammt wurde.....
---------------
Ist hier aber eig. nicht Thema. Der hier gebaute Teich funktioniert nicht zur Zufriedenheit des Teichlers. Trotz Umwälzung und Pflanzenfilterteich.


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ZST- Kiste raus und eine eigene ZST- Kiste gebaut


= 1 oder 2 IBC mit passenden Rohren - dann ist alles leicht umbaubar


----------



## Kreuzi (26. Apr. 2017)

Servus,



anz111 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Wasser bis zur 80iger Stufe ablassen.
> Anschließend mit Steinen (Granit oder Bachsteine usw.) einen kleinen Wall mit vielleicht 10-15 cm Höhe mauern.
> ...



ich hab ja in einer Teichecke eh Seerosen, aber auch die kann ich nur mit Dünger am Leben erhalten.




ThorstenC schrieb:


> .......
> Oft ist das Wasser im Filterteich klarer als das im Schwimmteich- nur schwimmen kann man da schlecht wegen der Pflanzen, Bodengrund und Zerkarien.
> 
> I......



Das konnte ich auch schon beobachten, dass wenn es mal aufklart, der FG immer der erste ist.

Dann hab ich noch einen Ufergraben in dem anscheinend die Biologie stimmt. Da ist immer glasklares Wasser.


----------



## anz111 (26. Apr. 2017)

Das ganze hat ein Ursachenproblem:
Warum sind so viele Grün- bzw. Schwebealgen im Systhem?
Weil die Nährstoffkonkurenz fehlt! Jetzt kann man natürlich versuchen das filtertechnisch zu lösen. Dann bekämpft man die Sympthome und nicht die Ursachen.

Ich bin wirklich kein Profi, aber NG macht genau das. 
Der Filtergraben ist keine schlechte Idee. Bei den meisten Problemteichen aber viel zu klein um eine wirkliche Nährstoffkonkuren darzustellen.


----------



## Kreuzi (26. Apr. 2017)

Dann möchte ich mal meine Lösung1 von3 hier einstellen:

Das wäre IMHO die Musterlösung:



*Lösung 1:*

2x 70 BA werden auf 2x 100BA umgebaut  (BA1 und BA2)  (die BA dann in 100 oder 125)

1x Skimmer dazu



Rücklauf

1x über den Filtergraben in umgekehrter Richtung über bestehende Dammdurchführung. Da könnte man evtl auch zwei machen und über Schieber abregeln falls nötig)

1x neben der Dammdurchführung direkt in den Teich

1x im Bereich des Skimmers



Pumpleistung: ca. 30m³/h (Ich rechne pro Stück KG100 einfach mal 10m³/h. Bitte verbessert mich, wenn das nicht passt)



Die beiden Naturagartpumpen bleiben im System und speisen den Wasserfall und den alten Einlauf. Jedoch nur zur Show, bzw. um auch mal die Pumpleistung zu erhöhen

Problem hier ist, dass man den Beton aufstemmen muss. Das könnte man jedoch mit Flachkanälen und Boden aufbetonieren umgehen.

 

Anhänge: Lösung 1 als JPG und PDF



Bei allen Leitungen ist geplant beim Foliendurchbruch einen Schieber einzubauen, damit ich das System Im Winter frostfrei bekomme.


----------



## Kreuzi (26. Apr. 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> Das ganze hat ein Ursachenproblem:
> Warum sind so viele Grün- bzw. Schwebealgen im Systhem?
> Weil die Nährstoffkonkurenz fehlt! Jetzt kann man natürlich versuchen das filtertechnisch zu lösen. Dann bekämpft man die Sympthome und nicht die Ursachen.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich komplett bei Dir: Ich hab Algen und die Pflanzen wachsen nicht. Warum das so ist verstehe ich nicht. Eigentlich müssten meine Pflanzen im Filtergraben vor sich hinwuchern


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> NG macht genau das.
> Der Filtergraben ist keine schlechte Idee. Bei den meisten Problemteichen aber viel zu klein um eine wirkliche Nährstoffkonkuren darzustellen.


Die grobe Faustregel der Pflanzenfilterteichplanug ist ca. 1/3 der Schwimmteichfläche. Das habe ich. Zudem noch Pflanzzonen im Teich- ohne wäre mir dieser auch zu kahl.
Pflanzenfilter ist sehr gut mit UW Pflanzen bewachsen- im Teích auch. Trotzdem viele Schwebealgen in grün.

Die Natur ist sehr vielfältig und variabel. Kein Teich ist gleich. Und wenn es mit der "Pflanzenfiltermethode"  nicht gut funktioniert, dann kann man ja immer noch easy einen möglichst feinen Filter etc.  nachrüsten und mehr Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf nehmen.
-----------
Die sehr langen Rohrleitungen von 25m sind brutal lang....ich habe bei mir ca. 18m Gesamtlänge.
eigentlich...müsste der Filterkeller so plaziert werden, dass die Leitungen möglichst kurz sind....


----------



## troll20 (26. Apr. 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> Warum das so ist verstehe ich nicht


Das ist nur eine Frage der Zersetzung des Mulms und damit freisetzung von Nährstoffen an den richtigen Stellen.
Setzt sich der Mulm im Schwimmbereich ab düngt er die Algen ist die Strömung im Filtergraben zu hoch werden Mulm und Nährstoffe wieder zurück in den Teich gespült usw.
Wie schon von @anz111 geschrieben, gibt es die Ursachenbekämpfung in Form von mehr Flow mehr Filtern UVC usw. oder das Gegenteil floh im Filtergraben runter bzw größeren Pflanzenfilter in dem auch mehr in Ruhe sedimentiert und die Pflanzen düngt.
Beides führt irgend wie zum Ergebnis ......
Beim zweiten dann auch mit besseren Pflanzenwachstum vermutlich. 
Aber seien wir mal objektiv, wir sind doch Faul und wollen schmutz nicht sehen und der Schwimmbereich soll aussehen wie im Bergsee.
Was du nun entscheiden magst liegt bei dir.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Apr. 2017)

Ich würde auch eher zu ANZ111 Version tendieren.
Meine Nachbarn haben viel größere Teich als ich und sogar Kois und die Pumpe zum Filtergraben Schaft Gerade mal 6500l.
Eine 2 Pumpe die nur alle paar Stunden Zeitweise läuft mit der gleichen Leistung macht eine Kreisströmung und drückt den ganzen Dreck zur Pumpe 1.
Dadurch hat er sobald die Pflanzen aktive werden immer klares Wasser.
Nun hat er seit ca. 3 Wochen klares Wasser und ich schaue immer noch auf meine Grüne Suppe.
Weniger Technik ist kann auch die Lösung sein.


----------



## Geisy (26. Apr. 2017)

Seid ihr euch sicher das ein Trommler die feinen Schwebealgen bzw. die Wassertrübung filtert. 
Oder reicht vielleicht auch erst nur eine UVC und man schaut sich an was sich wo wirklich absetzt.


----------



## Kreuzi (26. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> .......
> Die sehr langen Rohrleitungen von 25m sind brutal lang....ich habe bei mir ca. 18m Gesamtlänge.
> eigentlich...müsste der Filterkeller so plaziert werden, dass die Leitungen möglichst kurz sind....



Ja, das Problem ist, dass ich von zwei Seiten an den Teich muss und immer wieder im den FG rumzirkulieren muss.



troll20 schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine Frage der Zersetzung des Mulms und damit freisetzung von Nährstoffen an den richtigen Stellen.
> Setzt sich der Mulm im Schwimmbereich ab düngt er die Algen ist die Strömung im Filtergraben zu hoch werden Mulm und Nährstoffe wieder zurück in den Teich gespült usw.
> Wie schon von @anz111 geschrieben, gibt es die Ursachenbekämpfung in Form von mehr Flow mehr Filtern UVC usw. oder das Gegenteil floh im Filtergraben runter bzw größeren Pflanzenfilter in dem auch mehr in Ruhe sedimentiert und die Pflanzen düngt.
> Beides führt irgend wie zum Ergebnis ......
> ...


Wenn der ganze Teich trüb ist incl. dem FG, dann muss doch auch im FG genügend Närstoff vorhanden sein dass die Pflanzen wachsen. Anscheinend sollte ich die Pflanzen im FG mal düngen, dass sie in Schwung kommen. Das wäre eine Erklärung, warum das NaturaGartsystem bei mir im ersten Jahr funktioniert hat




troll20 schrieb:


> Aber seien wir mal objektiv, wir sind doch *Faul *und wollen *schmutz nicht sehen *und der Schwimmbereich so*ll aussehen wie im Bergsee.*
> Was du nun entscheiden magst liegt bei dir.


Ich wusste nicht, dass ich einen Zwilligsbruder habe


----------



## Kreuzi (26. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die sehr langen Rohrleitungen von 25m sind brutal lang....ich habe bei mir ca. 18m Gesamtlänge.
> eigentlich...müsste der Filterkeller so plaziert werden, dass die Leitungen möglichst kurz sind....



10m KG110 fressen bei 10m³/h etwa 1,2cm Höhe weg, wenn ich ein 125er nehme sind es nur noch 0,6cm

18m Gesamt?  Schaun mer mal, ob wir das verzehnfachen können.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Apr. 2017)

http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic33710.html

Hier ist ganz gut erklärt, warum man einen gewissen Pumpeistung im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen benötigt,  damit man mit einer UVC wirklich die SchwebeAlgen dauerhaft schädigt.


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2017)

Für mich ist es veraltet und da fehlen viel zu viel Komponenten die gar nicht mit einbezogen werden.
Eine neue These besagt:
Die UVC tötet oder verändert  die DNA der Schwebealge aber das aufgenommene Nitrat wird wieder frei gesetzt.
Man kann es aber durch Filter mit Luftzufuhr entgasen.
D.h. eine UVC schafft ohne entsprechende “Nachfolge- Filter sehr viel weniger weil der Prozess der “Fütterung“ nicht wesentlich unterbrochen wird.
Bewusst oder Unbewusst haben die einen mehr Erfolg mit einer UVC wie die anderen.
Ich verweise mal auf einen User der ca. 7-8 300l Tonnen zw. TEICH und Haus zu stehen unblüftet zu stehen hat und das “grün“ nicht aus dem Teich entweichen will.
Bei mir sind es 2 Tonnen hinter der UVC; belüftetes Schrägsitzsieb und __ Hel-x Tonne, beides 300 l Tonnen, die anschließenden Filter sind nicht intensiv belüftetet .


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Die UVC tötet oder verändert die DNA der Schwebealge aber das aufgenommene Nitrat wird wieder frei gesetzt.
> Man kann es aber durch Filter mit Luftzufuhr entgasen.



Hallo Ron,
damit könntest du echt recht haben

z.B. so in etwa - Tauch UVC im LH
    

die UVC ist seit ca. 3 Wochen im LH und das "leichte Grün" im Wasser war schon nach ein paar tagen weg


----------



## Geisy (28. Apr. 2017)

Ich denke das Thorsten meinte das die meisten Naturagartsysteme zu wenig Umwälzung haben für eine UVC.
Da eine UVC aber nur ein par Tage/Wochen laufen muß für die Algen, kann man für diese Zeit leicht einen Luftheber schwimmend in den Teich setzen mit UVC drin. So kommt man leicht auf passende Umwälzraten für die UVC.

@samorai, dem Kreuzi gehen die Pflanzen ein, da kann das freigesetzte Nitrat sogar helfen oder?

Andersrum bin ich der Meinung, das wenn Filter und Nährstoffeintrag im Gleichgewicht sind man keine UVC braucht für die Algen.
Im Frühjahr wenn der Filter noch nicht soweit ist und es zu einer Frühjahrstrübung kommt dann evt. aber den Rest des Jahres sollte es ohne gehen. Für Trommler und EBF ist diese Trübung meist zu fein.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Apr. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> die UVC ist seit ca. 3 Wochen im LH und das "leichte Grün" im Wasser war schon nach ein paar tagen weg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 181257



UVC im Blubberwasser kann etwas ineffektiver sein- wegen Licht Streuung und Brechung.



Geisy schrieb:


> Luftheber schwimmend in den Teich setzen mit UVC


Lampe im Blubberwasser und 230V  im Schwimmteich



Geisy schrieb:


> wenn Filter und Nährstoffeintrag im Gleichgewicht sind man keine UVC braucht für die Algen.


Stimmt. Nur leider klappe es nicht bei jedem. Kein Teich ist gleich



Geisy schrieb:


> Für Trommler und EBF ist diese Trübung meist zu fein.


Stimmt. Manche Schwebealgen sind nur 1y groß und gehen locker durch 50y Siebe durch. Mein TF holt eben alles raus, was er kann. größere Teilchen oder kleinere, die sich durch den "Filterkuchen" am Siebgewebe noch rausfiltern lassen.
Was raus ist, ist raus- und kann keine Algen mehr ernähren. Und da holt der TF eine Menge feinen Schlamm aus dem System (vermutlich mehr abgestorbene Algen, Mulm als AA von 3 Fischen)
-----------

Zurück zum Umbauplan:
Ich pers. habe irgendwie mangels Erfahrung ziemliche Bauchschmerzen mit den langen Leitungen...25m ist schon eine Hausnummer und technisch sicher möglich. Es kann durchaus baulich sinnvoll sein, in diesem Fall für jeweils ca. 20m³/h ein KG160 zu verlegen. Reinigungsabzweige unbedingt vorsehen.

Die nächste Idee wäre ggf. um lange Leitungen zu umgehen 2 kleinere TF- Filter einzusetzen.
Oben am Skimmer plus ggf. einen weiteren Bodenablauf (Luftschacht) kurz in einen kleinen Filterkeller hinter dem Wasserfall und auch dort ebenfalls die Rückläufe dieser Filteranlage rein.

Kurze Leitungen..

Unten rechts die beiden 70er Schläuche durch KG110,125 oder Luftkanal ersetzen/ ergänzen- durch die Folie per Flansch durch und ebenfalls knackig in einen 2. kleinen Filterkeller. Rückläufe 2x KG 125 in den Filterteich oben rein.

Ist viel Aufwand- aber wegen der baulichen Begebenheiten ggf. vom Aufwand und Risiko her sinnvoll.
--------
In den ebay-kleinanzeigen ist gerade ein Aquaforte -TF drin für 1000,- 6Monate alt.
Ein zweiter, neuer dazu für 1500,-
macht 2500,-€
2 Membranpumpen für die Luftheber ca. 400,- (es geht verm. auch günstiger (ich würde hier secoh oder thomas bevorzugen)- nur geschätzt)
2 UV von koi-herdecke (auch später nachrüstbar) 500,- geschätzt..
Macht 3400,-

Luftheber- je nach Anzahl der Bodenabläufe, Sagstellen, Verrohrung geht sicher auch jeweils ein "kleiner" in KG 125 und eventuell auch LHOS - Luftheber ohne Schacht.
So wäre der Schaden am Garten und das "Risiko"  der langen Leitungen entschärft.
Für KG- Verrohrung, Baumaterial sind jetzt noch 1600,- übrig (von Deinen avisierten 5000,-)

Könnte also finanziell passen.


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Frank,

wenn du schon so weit bist, dass alles zu überarbeiten, dann würde ich es auch "richtig" machen.
Ich hätte auch so ein paar Ideen für dich.  
Die kann man dann ja gerne zur öffentlichen Diskussion stellen um etwaige Fehler aufzudecken.
Einen Teil meiner Ideen hat Thorsten gerade schon aufgegriffen.
Ich fasse meine Ideen zu den baulichen Veränderungen mal kurz zusammen:

Alles bis auf den Bachlauf in Schwerkraft bauen.
Die Bodenabläufe wie ich das gemacht habe durch Akku-Rinnen (siehe meine Doku) ersetzen. Wenn dich die Domdeckel der normalen BA's nicht stören, gehen diese natürlich auch. Ich persönlich halte die für Koiteiche optimal - im Schwimmteich hätte ich Angst, mich an der Kante zu verletzen. Wenn das zu hoch aufträgt,da du ja nach unten durch die Folie beschränkt bist, geht sicherlich auch Dom-BA's mit den vorgeschlagenen Rinnen.

Die jetzigen Rinnen bis zur Folie/Sammelkasten entfernen.
Den Sammelkasten entfernen (der steht ja über der Folie)
Im Bereich des Sammelkastens mit den beiden 110er durch die Folie. Hinter dem Durchbruch auf KG-125 wechseln

Den Filterteich mit dem Schwimmteich verbinden (also die Kiste entfernen). Hier eventuell auf der Folie was mauern, damit die BA-Rohre nicht zu sehen sind. Hier kann man auch einen schönen Übergang mit Trittsteinen erstellen (so wie ich das gemacht habe - bei mir ist unter dem Damm die Leitung zur Photovoltaik-Anlage). Alternativ bietet sich auch eine kleine, schöne Brücke an.
Ich würde das mit langen Leitungen zum Filterkeller in kauf nehmen, da man ansonsten 2x Strom braucht, 2 Bereiche überwachen muss - eben alles 2 mal. Natürlich hat man auch eine Ausfallsicherheit, was aber nur im Koiteich ein wirklichen Vorteil bringen würde.

Ich würde zwei Skimmer einbauen - einen, wo er jetzt ist und den anderen auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Ob hier ein KG-110 oder KG125 würde ich vom Skimmer abhängig machen.

Alle Rohre vom Teich zur Filterkammer in KG-125.
Vom Filterkeller würde ich einen Eingang KG160 an die Spitze des Filterteichs legen.
Einen anderen würde ich auch mit KG-160 an die jetzige Einlaufstelle einbringen. Wobei du hier bedenken muss, dass der Zulauf wg. Schwerkraftsystem unter der Wasseroberfläche sein muss.

Zusätzlich würde ich noch einen weiteren KG125 Zulauf in den Bereich einbringen, wo du auch in der Zeichnung schon was vorgesehen hat (im südl. Bereich). Den Zulauf so tief wie möglich, damit sich möglich wenig Dreck absetzt und durch die BA's verschwindet.

Alle Leitungen mit Gefälle und frostsicher verbauen.

Filterkammer, LH und Filter würde ich auf einen Volumenstrom von 40m³/h auslegen.
Die technischen Details lass ich hier erstmal unberücksichtigt. Da gibt es dann noch sicherlich was dazu zu sagen.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Eigentlich wollte ich meinen 500. Thread für meine Baudoku verwenden. Konnte bei diesem Projekt nun allerdings nicht widerstehen, meinen "Senf" dazuzugeben.


----------



## Kreuzi (28. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Zurück zum Umbauplan:
> Ich pers. habe irgendwie mangels Erfahrung ziemliche Bauchschmerzen mit den langen Leitungen...25m ist schon eine Hausnummer und technisch sicher möglich. Es kann durchaus baulich sinnvoll sein, in diesem Fall für jeweils ca. 20m³/h ein KG160 zu verlegen. Reinigungsabzweige unbedingt vorsehen.
> ...


Der Platz für die Filteranlage ist eigentlich gesetzt, da ich..
1. das Zeug möglichst weit weg vom Haus un Nachbarn haben möchte
und 2. ich eigentlich die Mindestabstände von 2m wegen Strom am Teich einhalten möchte.

Dafür würde ich die längeren Leitungen, auch wenn es etwas Verlustbehaftet ist, akzeptieren. Lieber mach ich dann die Querschnitte etwas größer. Ist eine Querschnittsvergrößereung im Rücklauf wegen der langsameren Geschwindigkeit problematisch?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> .....
> .....
> Macht 3400,-
> 
> ...



Ein fixes Budget hab ich mir noch gar nicht gesetzt, das hast Du evtl. aus einem anderen Projekt übernommen.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Apr. 2017)

Ja...da krabbelten mir irgendwoher die Limitsumme durch den Kopf...aber vermutlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen...

Rückläufe sind überdim. bei guter Vorfilterung kein Problem. Reingungsabzweige trotzdem vorsehen...
Alle 3 Rückläufe gleich vom Querschnitt. Dann geht auch fast gleich viel Wasser durch.

Lange Zuläufe ebenfalls Problemlos...mit Reingungsabzweigen...
Da würde ich von jedem Teichende mit KG 160 zum Filterkeller gehen.
Erspart eine Menge Rohrgewusel.


----------



## Kreuzi (28. Apr. 2017)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> wenn du schon so weit bist, dass alles zu überarbeiten, dann würde ich es auch "richtig" machen.
> Ich hätte auch so ein paar Ideen für dich.
> ...


Ja, wenn Umbau, dann richtig, das ist auch meine Credo und ich freu mich auf jede konstruktive Kritik und auf jede neue Idee.

Damit wir kontrollieren können, ob ich auch alles richtig verstanden habe, hab ich Deine Änderungen in meinem Plan mit GRÜN gekennzeichnet und als PDF angehängt.



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Alles bis auf den Bachlauf in Schwerkraft bauen.
> 
> Die Bodenabläufe wie ich das gemacht habe durch Akku-Rinnen (siehe meine Doku) ersetzen. Wenn dich die Domdeckel der normalen BA's nicht stören, gehen diese natürlich auch. Ich persönlich halte die für Koiteiche optimal - im Schwimmteich hätte ich Angst, mich an der Kante zu verletzen. Wenn das zu hoch aufträgt,da du ja nach unten durch die Folie beschränkt bist, geht sicherlich auch Dom-BA's mit den vorgeschlagenen Rinnen.
> 
> ...


Bis hier ist noch alles klar.
Den alten Einlauf, kann ich nicht auf einen Schwerkrafteinlauf umbauen, da würde ich dann den Zulauf NEU 1 dafür hernehmen



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Den Filterteich mit dem Schwimmteich verbinden (also die Kiste entfernen). Hier eventuell auf der Folie was mauern, damit die BA-Rohre nicht zu sehen sind. Hier kann man auch einen schönen Übergang mit Trittsteinen erstellen (so wie ich das gemacht habe - bei mir ist unter dem Damm die Leitung zur Photovoltaik-Anlage). Alternativ bietet sich auch eine kleine, schöne Brücke an.


Meinst Du damit einen offenen Übergang von Filterteich zum Schwimmteich, oder Rohrverbindungen?
Es wäre ja im bestehenden Damm eine 110er-Verbindung vorhanden



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Ich würde das mit langen Leitungen zum Filterkeller in kauf nehmen, da man ansonsten 2x Strom braucht, 2 Bereiche überwachen muss - eben alles 2 mal. Natürlich hat man auch eine Ausfallsicherheit, was aber nur im Koiteich ein wirklichen Vorteil bringen würde.
> 
> Ich würde zwei Skimmer einbauen - einen, wo er jetzt ist und den anderen auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Ob hier ein KG-110 oder KG125 würde ich vom Skimmer abhängig machen.
> 
> ...


OK, bitte im Plan nochmal kontrollieren



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Zusätzlich würde ich noch einen weiteren KG125 Zulauf in den Bereich einbringen, wo du auch in der Zeichnung schon was vorgesehen hat (im südl. Bereich). Den Zulauf so tief wie möglich, damit sich möglich wenig Dreck absetzt und durch die BA's verschwindet.


Wenn ich dass Wasser möglichst tief (z.B. Wasserspiegel -100cm) einlaufen lasse ist es besser, als wenn ich es knapp über der Oberfläche einlaufen lasse. Sehe ich das so richtig?



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Alle Leitungen mit Gefälle und frostsicher verbauen.


Gefälle ist klar, aber was ist frostsicher. Bei uns werden die Häuser mit 1,20m gegründet, damit sie als frostsicher gelten.

Alternativ hätte ich alle Leitungen im Teich kurz vor der Folie im Winter abgeschiebert und entleert.



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Filterkammer, LH und Filter würde ich auf einen Volumenstrom von 40m³/h auslegen.
> Die technischen Details lass ich hier erstmal unberücksichtigt. Da gibt es dann noch sicherlich was dazu zu sagen.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



500 passt ja auch ganz gut zu meinen Thread. Danke für Deine Ausführungen

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## Kreuzi (28. Apr. 2017)

Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen auch mit Herrn Jorek von der Fa. NaturaGart in Kontakt. 
Herr Jorek ist natürlich auch an einer Lösung meines Problems interessiert.​


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Apr. 2017)

Ja- den Norbert Jorek hatte ich auch schoneinmal ..zweimal am Telefon.
Ist ein sehr netter Mensch und ich habe immer einen riesen Respekt vor Leuten, die für sich und andere so eine Firma aufbauen.
Auch wenn ich pers. bei Verrohrungen, Pumpen und Filterabfolge eine andere Meinung habe.
Und leider- so finde ich es wirklich- bleibt es wohl bei NG in der Planung wie gehabt.
Ich hätte NG den "Vorsprung"  gegönnt- weil mit dem LH kann man absolut ökonomisch und ökologisch Wasser pumpen- clever natürlich, wenn man dem Kunden immer die Möglichkeit der Technik- Nachrüstung dabei offen lässt.
Mit Filterteich und LH anfangen- reiner Naturteich ohne böse Filteranlagen oder Schredderpumpen- und ggf. später nachrüsten können.

Unten mal zwei Bilder von Heute und was mein TF so an Feinen Dreck aus dem Teichwasser entfernt in den letzten 2 Wochen. An den drei Fischen liegt es sicher nicht- die haben sowieso kaum was gefuttert wegen dem "Wintereinbruch".
Der große Teil wird wohl aus "pflanzlichen" Überresten bestehen- Algen und Mulm.

Mein TF- Abwasser geht ja in einen "Sickerschacht" mit Siebkorb drin. Dient auch regelmäßig dem Absammeln von Kleingetier- haben ca. 10 dicke Libellenlarven wieder in den Teich verfrachtet.

Mein Wasser ist jetzt auch grün geworden- aber nur sehr kleine einzellige Algen- kein schwebender Mulm oder Mulmbatzen. UV lasse ich aus und beobachte..


----------



## Küstensegler (28. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kreuzi,

dein Plan ist so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.



Kreuzi schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit einen offenen Übergang von Filterteich zum Schwimmteich, oder Rohrverbindungen?
> Es wäre ja im bestehenden Damm eine 110er-Verbindung vorhanden



Ja, ich meine einen offenen Durchgang. Das sieht optisch auch besser aus, da du das jetzt alles quasi zu einem großen Teich mit 2 Bereichen
umgestaltest. Falls du da noch eine Brücke drüber baust, sieht man die Verengung noch weniger. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Der 110er Durchbruch kann nicht langen, da du ja mit einem 160er in den FT (Filterteich) einleitest. Alles wegräumen, bis zum Grund der Matte.
Bzw auf die Höhenstufe des FT.



Kreuzi schrieb:


> OK, bitte im Plan nochmal kontrollieren


Du hast alles so eingezeichnet, wie ich es meine.



Kreuzi schrieb:


> Wenn ich dass Wasser möglichst tief (z.B. Wasserspiegel -100cm) einlaufen lasse ist es besser, als wenn ich es knapp über der Oberfläche einlaufen lasse. Sehe ich das so richtig?



Ja, da du auch das Wasser unten bewegst und somit sich weniger am Grund absetzt.



Kreuzi schrieb:


> Gefälle ist klar, aber was ist frostsicher. Bei uns werden die Häuser mit 1,20m gegründet, damit sie als frostsicher gelten.
> Alternativ hätte ich alle Leitungen im Teich kurz vor der Folie im Winter abgeschiebert und entleert.



Frostsicher eben, damit dir die Leitungen nicht kaputtfrieren. Ich würde einfach im Winter den Filter durchlaufen lassen. Dann friert auch nichts kaputt. Das ist eben auch ein Vorteil, wenn man ein energiearmes System hat.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Apr. 2017)

Ein offener Durchbruch vom Ft in den ST hat aber den Nachteil, dass man dann dort keine Kreiselströmung mehr "einrichten" kann.
1 oder 2 passende Rohre Kg 110/125 durch- die kann man dann auch einfach per aufgestecktem KG- Rohr oder Flexdeckel absperren- wenn man mal im FT was arbeiten möchte..
Bei mir war das die letztendlich gute Lösung für die Kreiselströmung.

Ich habe ja praktisch beides- an den Enden vom FT die jeweils beiden Rohre in den Schwimmteich
und
Ein KG 125 in den Kanal, der sich dann zum ST aufweitet- da ist aber nix mehr viel mit Beitrag zum Kreiseln...


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Apr. 2017)

Morsche,



Küstensegler schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Ja, da du auch das Wasser unten bewegst und somit sich weniger am Grund absetzt.



Was für eine Höhe wäre bei einem 1,5m tiefen Schwimmteich dann optimal?




Küstensegler schrieb:


> Frostsicher eben, damit dir die Leitungen nicht kaputtfrieren. Ich würde einfach im Winter den Filter durchlaufen lassen. Dann friert auch nichts kaputt. Das ist eben auch ein Vorteil, wenn man ein energiearmes System hat.
> 
> Grüße
> Carlo


Ja, OK, dann frieren die Leitungen nicht ein. Aber ich stelle mir jetzt gerade einen EBF oder TF vor mir seinen kleinen Düsen, welche einmal in der Stunde gebraucht werden   --  bei -20°C. Beheizt ihr dann den ganzen Filterkeller?





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Rückläufe sind überdim. bei guter Vorfilterung kein Problem. Reingungsabzweige trotzdem vorsehen...
> Alle 3 Rückläufe gleich vom Querschnitt. Dann geht auch fast gleich viel Wasser durch.
> 
> Lange Zuläufe ebenfalls Problemlos...mit Reingungsabzweigen...
> ...



Wenn ich jetzt bis zum Teich mit 160ern gehe, kann ich dann die vor der Folie auf 110 reduzieren. Ich frage wegen den Foliendurchbrüchen und den Absperrschiebern, welche ich ja bei der Folie installieren möchte (Wegen obigen Thema "Leere Rohre im Winter"[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe mir bis jetzt ja mehrere Lösungen erarbeitet und möchte meine Lösung 2 auch noch zur Diskussion freigen:
Vorteil wäre, dass der Boden nicht aufgestemmt werden muss, aber das könnte ich ja mit den Flachkanälen bei der Lösung 1 auch umgehen.


*Lösung 2:*

2x 70 BA bleiben und werden vor der Folie auf 1x DN100 zusammengeführt  (BA 1 und BA2)
2x 100BA an den Randbereichen, jedoch am Boden dazu. Evtl. schon eine Kreisrichtung vorgeben (BA 3 und BA4)
1x Skimmer dazu


Rücklauf

1x über den Filtergraben in umgekehrter Richtung über bestehende Dammdurchführung
1x neben der Dammdurchführung direkt in den Teich
2x im Bereich des Skimmers


Pumpleistung: ca. 40m³  evtl. verschiedene Bereich abschiebern um nicht so viel Pumpleistung zu brauchen


Die beiden Naturagartpumpen bleiben im System und speisen den Wasserfall und den alten Einlauf. Jedoch nur zur Show, bzw. um auch mal die Pumpleistung zu erhöhen

Anhang Lösung2 als JPG und PDF


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Apr. 2017)

Hier die beiden "Gemälde" noch mal zum Vergleich

Lösung 1
Anhang anzeigen 181170

Lösung 2
Anhang anzeigen 181356


----------



## Küstensegler (29. Apr. 2017)

Ich würde auf alle Fälle Version 1 bevorzugen.
Es fehlt aber noch ein Ablauf, wenn du KG-110 nimmst. Hier würde ich wieder Skimmer 2 aufnehmen.
Ansonsten kommst du nicht auf die 40m³.
Die Einlauftiefe so tief, dass die tiefste Stufe des Modells erreicht wird. Das wird bei dir aber kaum möglich sein.
Dann die Einläufe aber nicht in die Mitte richten, sondern an der Wand entlang (Kreisströmung).
Rohre im Winter entwässern lohnt m.E. den Aufwand nicht.
Heizung im Filterkeller hab ich nicht. Ich habe aber auch (noch) kein TF EBF.
EBF werde ich mir dieses Jahr aber wohl mangels anderer Projekte bauen.
Werde dann wahrscheinlich nur den Düsenstock entwässern und den Rest weiterlaufen lassen.
Bei Frost im Winter ist ja kein Dreckeintrag.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Apr. 2017)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Ich würde auf alle Fälle Version 1 bevorzugen.
> Es fehlt aber noch ein Ablauf, wenn du KG-110 nimmst. Hier würde ich wieder Skimmer 2 aufnehmen.
> Ansonsten kommst du nicht auf die 40m³.
> Die Einlauftiefe so tief, dass die tiefste Stufe des Modells erreicht wird. Das wird bei dir aber kaum möglich sein.
> Dann die Einläufe aber nicht in die Mitte richten, sondern an der Wand entlang (Kreisströmung).



Also, Einlauf am besten am Boden verlegen und die Richtung vorgeben.
Wenn ich eh die BA-Rohre hochziehen muss, dann kann ich ja auch ein Einlaufrohr runterziehen.


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Apr. 2017)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> I
> 
> Rohre im Winter entwässern lohnt m.E. den Aufwand nicht.
> Heizung im Filterkeller hab ich nicht. Ich habe aber auch (noch) kein TF EBF.
> ...



Das Entwässern ist ja kein großes Ding. Ein paar Schieber am Teich zumachen und dann den Entwässerungsschieber unten aufmachen. Dauert keine 15min.


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Apr. 2017)

Schieber sind nicht 100%tig dicht, ich glaube das wäre keine gute Lösung.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Apr. 2017)

Zuschiebern, entwässsern und diese Rohrstopfen aus dem Schweissfachhandel in der Filterkammer einstecken.

Oder...man hat  clever ganz ohne Schieber gebaut und so eine Art Standrohrkammer im Teich wo vorher die ZST war.
Eine Kiste, wo alle Saugstellen am Boden ankommen und Innen am Boden die Rohrenden etwas überstehen.
Dort kann man KG Rohre aufstecken.

Abgehend ein KG 160 durch Folie zum TF.
Wenn das KG 160 auch etwas seitlich in die Kiste reinragt, geht dort eine Flexkappe rauf.

Somit wäre auch das Thema Rohrreinigung und Entlüftung der Leitungen erledigt.

Diese Kiste kann auch direkt am Teich gebaut werden. Rohre seitlich rein, dann Flexkappe rauf.
Ich weiss aber nicht, was der Frost da macht.
Im Teich unterhalb Eisdecke alles sicherer.
----
Bei mir läuft im Winter einfach die kleine Membranpumpe und Filferanlage mit 25W durch.


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zuschiebern, entwässsern und diese Rohrstopfen aus dem Schweissfachhandel in der Filterkammer einstecken.
> 
> Oder...man hat  clever ganz ohne Schieber gebaut und so eine Art Standrohrkammer im Teich wo vorher die ZST war.
> Eine Kiste, wo alle Saugstellen am Boden ankommen und Innen am Boden die Rohrenden etwas überstehen.
> ...



Schöne Idee!! Danke!

Ich brächte dann für Zulauf und Rücklauf je eine Kiste und müsste alles im Bereich des Dammes einbauen und die Leitungen dann durch den Teich verlegen. Ob mir im Dammbereich der Platz reicht?


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Apr. 2017)

Mit der "Kiste" dachte ich ja nur an die Saugleitungen. Sieh mal hier- da gibt es Gfk- Kisten. Einkleben von PVC- Rohren überall mittels Epox und Glasfaseern/ Matte sehr einfach:
http://www.haslbeck-kunststoffe.de/html/produkte/gartenteiche/klein_behaelter.html

und hier siehst Du solch eine Kiste als Standrohr/ Sammelkammer vor einem Endlosband-Filter, was ggf. eine weitere gute Lösung sein kann.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=22607&start=160


----------



## Kreuzi (1. Mai 2017)

Servus Leute,

wie machen die ganzen anderen das im Winter?
In unserer Gegend wird es schon mal so richtig kalt. Mehrere Tage mit -10 bis -20°C sind da schon drin.
Die Wasserleitung ist da schon mal hinüber, sprich einen Trommelfilter müsste man schon entleeren und "kurzschliessen" - sprich mit den Zulauf direkt zur Pumpe/LH.
Eine Begleitheizung für Wasserrohre kann ich nicht machen, da zu viele Zapfstellen im Garten verteilt sind, welche man dann alle heizen müsste. Alternativ müsste ich eine neue Wasserleitung verlegen und das Haus nochmal anbohren um mit einer Begleitheizung arbeiten zu können.   

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## tosa (1. Mai 2017)

Hi Kreuzi,

da du keine Fische drin hast kannst du den Filter wasserlos machen. Die Spülpumpe wird demontiert und eingelagert, fast jeder Filter spült mit einer Spülpumpe! Den Düsenstock demontierst du und lagerst ihn ebenfalls ein. An den Zuläufen und Rückläufen gehören Zugschieber oder eine Sammelkammer und du schließt diese und somit ist alles frostfrei.

Was anderes ist das bei Koiteichen (auch da verfahren einige mit dem schliessen der Rohre und der Demontage). Dort sollte eigentlich die Filteranlage durchlaufen.

Zudem kann man den Filterkeller auch noch isolieren!


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> wie machen die ganzen anderen das im Winter?



z.B. mit einer Petroleumlampe bei -18°C im Filterkeller zuheizen


----------



## Kreuzi (1. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Hi Kreuzi,
> 
> da du keine Fische drin hast kannst eindu den Filter wasserlos machen. Die Spülpumpe wird demontiert und eingelagert, fast jeder Filter spült mit einer Spülpumpe! Den Düsenstock demontierst du und lagerst ihn ebenfalls . An den Zuläufen und Rückläufen gehören Zugschieber oder eine Sammelkammer und du schließt diese und somit ist alles frostfrei.
> 
> ...




Servus,

Die Schieber sind ja bei den meisten im Filterkeller verbaut. Von der Filterkellerwand hab ich ja noch 20-30cm bis zum Schieber, wo noch Wasser ansteht, habt ihr dort kein Frostproblem?

Roland hat weiter oben mal bemerkt, dass diese Schieber nicht so richtig dicht sind, dann läuft ja über den Winter der Filter dann wieder voll. Oder ist der Wasserverlust so minimal, dass ich es gleich in den Kanal abzweigen kann?

Alternativ wäre noch Thorstens Standrohrkammer *im *Teich oder die Lampe. OK, die Lampe würde bei mir nicht funktionieren, da es sein kann dass da mal 1m Schnee drauf liegt.

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre noch Thorstens Standrohrkammer *im *Teich oder die Lampe. OK, die Lampe würde bei mir nicht funktionieren, da es sein kann dass da mal 1m Schnee drauf liegt.



Das mit der Lampe beherrschen auch nur die Oberfranken!


----------



## tosa (1. Mai 2017)

das bisschen Wasser was dort noch ansteht dürfte nichts weiter machen. ansonsten einfach mit Isoliermatte dick einwickeln.


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> da es sein kann dass da mal 1m Schnee drauf liegt.


Na dann


----------



## Kreuzi (4. Mai 2017)

Servus Leute,

ich habe irgendwo mal gesehen, ich glaub es war ein Koiteich, dass ein Luftsprudler in der Mitte des Teichs montiert wurde.
Wenn ich in der Mitte den Sprudler einschalte, dann transportiert der doch im Teich eine Menge Wasser "ala Luftheber" mit nach oben welches er vorher in Bodennähe "absaugt" und produziert somit eine "Wasserwalze"   

Wie kräftig ist so eine Walze? Hilft die mir den Mulm vom Boden in die Mitte zu transportieren? Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Oder kann ich diese Idee gleich wieder verwerfen?

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## Rhabanus (4. Mai 2017)

Moin Kreuzi,
schau mal hier, ich habe zwei von den Sprudelplatten. Die von dir beschriebene Wasserumwälzung á la Luftheber soll es wirklich geben, allerdings ist sie denke ich geringer als man es sich so vorstellt. Aber ich habe da auch nur ne 80er Luftpumpe dran, die sich auf die beiden Platten aufteilt. Ist momentan alles noch provisorisch, da kommt im Filterkeller noch ein Hahn ran zum Regeln, da ja die höhere Platte (WT 0,8m) ja mehr sprudelt als die tiefere (WT 1,3m).... Ich werde dann berichten....
Also verfolg die Idee ruhig weiter, zur Unterstützung des Mulmaufwirbelns hilft sie grundsätzlich.
LG Michael


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> ich habe irgendwo mal gesehen, ich glaub es war ein Koiteich, dass ein Luftsprudler in der Mitte des Teichs montiert wurde.


Diese Platten werden sehr häufig gerade in Koiteichen installiert, um damit eine zusätzliche Belüftung für den Teich zu haben und somit mehr Sauerstoff anreichern zu können. Es gibt z.Bsp. bereits fertige Systeme, wo ein Bodenablauf gleich mit einem solchen Membranbelüfterteller versehen ist. Ich habe so etwas bei mir im Teich umgesetzt und das schaut dann in etwa so aus...
   



Kreuzi schrieb:


> Wie kräftig ist so eine Walze? Hilft die mir den Mulm vom Boden in die Mitte zu transportieren? Hat das schon jemand gemacht?


Der Hintergrund dieses Systemes ist schon die besagte Wasserumwälzung, aber wie Michael @Rhabanus schon meinte, wird die Wasserwalze nicht so stark sein, dass sie Dir den Mulm direkt zum Bodenablauf transportiert. Diese Wasserwalze hat bei dem Teichprofil deiner Skizze vermutlich auch nicht unbedingt die besten Möglichkeiten wieder zum Boden zu gelangen. In einen runden Becken mit senkrecht steilen Wänden, ohne Uferzone mag es besser gehen, aber auch dann sollte der Teich im Durchmesser sicherlich nicht zu groß sein. Überwiegend wird die Wasserwalze den Schmutz an der Oberfläche an den Rand drücken. Da wo dann der Skimmer ist, ist es sicher von Vorteil, aber auf den anderen Seiten bleibt der Oberflächenschmutz eher am Rand hängen.           ...sollte man auch stets berücksichtigen...


----------



## Rhabanus (4. Mai 2017)

So wie ich das System verstanden habe, soll wohl durch den Kamineffekt, siehe auch hier, *hauptsächlich* der Mulm vom Boden zu den BA´s transportiert werden.
_(Dieses System erreichte in den 1940er Jahren traurige Berühmtheit)_
Wenn der Mulm über dem BA aufgewirbelt ist (also nicht geschafft hat, in den BA reinzugelangen), wird er sich vermutlich großflächig im Teich verteilen.....


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Mai 2017)

Kreuzi: Du hast es richtig erkannt. Deine Skizze passt!
Eine Anordnung der Ba mittig im Teich (je nach Teichform) und eine Belüfterplatte in der Mitte plus Kreiselströmung können immer etwas den Schmutzabtransport zum Ba verbessern.

Es gibt auch BA fertig mit der Belüfterplatte auf dem Deckel und Luftanschluß durch den BA/ das senkrechte Rohr hindurch.

Kleinvieh macht auch Mist...

Ich habe leider...damals versäumt mir eine Luftleitung in den Teich zu legen.
Ich habe aber immer die Möglichkeit durch die Saugleitungen hindurch einen Schlauch zum Ba zu verlegen bei Bedarf- oder eine Lüfterplatte mit Schlauch in den Teich zu werfen- da macht aber nur Sinn im Sommer bei sehr hohen Temp. und hohem Fischbesatz.

Ich habe keine Messwerte/ Erfahrungen inwiefern der LH alleine den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers in der Biokammer und des Teichwassers schon weit genug "oben" hält- dazu ggf. noch eine Bewegung/ Belüftung der Biokammer...
Aber der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser interessiert nur bei (hohem) Fischbesatz.

Bei der Belüftung kann man vermutlich auch zuviel des guten machen....die Koiteichler sind sich da auch nicht einig.
Es wird nämlich Luft eingeblasen- und die besteht aus mehreren Gasen....die sich dann alle mehr oder weniger im Wasser mehr oder weniger lange anreichern.

Fische...kommen schneller in den Teich als man denkt- meist durch Willson (Willson Ding haben!)

--------
Fazit für mich:
Die Vorrüstung eines billigen PEHD- Wasserrohres in 25mm als Luftleitung mittig zum Teich kann immer sinnvoll sein.
Hinterher ist immer doof.


----------



## Kreuzi (5. Mai 2017)

Servus Jungs,

danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich werde mir mal einen Schlauch für Luftsprudler notieren und evtl. so ein Ding dan montieren. Gehen diese Lüfterplatten eigentlich schnell kaputt?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> .......
> Hinterher ist immer doof.


Ja, leider  Ich kenn das irgendwie.

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## mitch (5. Mai 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> diese Lüfterplatten



kann man auch selber bauen: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/selbstbau-epdm-membranbelüfter.46587/






... noch einfacher: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/522271/


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2017)

Hi Mitch.

Wenn man jetzt deine Bastelidee mal genauer aufgreift und im Teich umsetzen würde, wäre es doch eigentlich ein Leichtes, im Boden einen 110 Folienflansch einzuarbeiten, darin nach oben ausgerichtet einen Ring einsetzen, darauf wiederum ein rund ausgeschnittenes Kunststoffgitter und dann kommt doch eh' die Folie. Die Folie dann einfach lochen und schon müsste man doch einen kleinen Membranbelüfter verbaut haben. Auf der Anschlussseite vorher natürlich eine Reduzierung 110/50 und dann meinetwegen nochmal kleiner 50/25 und eine Luftleitung eingelegt. Man könnte das Ganze auch mit 110er KG-Rohr umbauen, so dass die eigentliche Luftleitung auch stets geschützt ist.

Wenn einem das alles nicht mehr gefällt, kann man auch die Folie ganz rausschneiden und hat einen zusätzlichen "Bodenablauf".


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Mai 2017)

Ein großer HD 340 von Jäger kostet ca. 35,-€.
Speziell..bei über der Folie vermörtelten Teichen sicher kein Problem 25mm PE noch zu "verstecken", wenn man daran denkt...
Bei PEHD wird die PEHD Luftleitung einfach mit eingeschweißt.

Bei Folien anderer Art- muss man eben einen kleinen Flansch einbauen.

Wenn man nur einen- oder einen BA direkt in der Teichmitte hat, dann kann die Lösung mit der Belüfterplatte auf dem BA- Deckel ganz gut sein. kostet aber auch ca. 90-120,-€.
Etwas teurer als BA plus Belüfterplatte einzeln- aber eben kompakt.

Und da finde ich pers. die Variante mit dem Luftanschluß in 25mm mittig am Boden des BA sehr gut gelöst.


----------



## Kreuzi (5. Mai 2017)

Servus,

ich habe nun die Teichbaudoku von Rhabanus in mich aufgesaugt und bin über das gestolpert, was ich schon mal im Hinterkopf hatte: "Viel hilft viel"
Rhabanus hat 100m³ und wälzt diesen Teich in ca. zwei Stunden um.... "Wenns pressiert", dann verpasst er seinen Luftheber ein paar Bläschen mehr und strebt eine Umwälzung von etwa 100m³/h an. WOW.... und wenn es dann nur 80 sind, dann spielt es auch kein Rolle mehr. 
Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht auch etwas *mehr* machen sollte. Im Moment hab ich ja 2BAs und 2Skimmer geplant, was etwa 40m³/h entspricht, wenn ich dann noch etwas mehr Gas geben möchte, dann kann man da vermutlich auch noch 60m³/h machen. Wenn ich noch einen BA dazu mache, dann käme ich auf 50m³ Dauerbetrieb bzw. 75m³ Notfallbetrieb. Ich müsste dazu natürlich auch den Trommler etwas größer dimensionieren um da nicht gleich wieder den nächsten Flaschenhals zu bekommen. Was haltet ihr von diesen Gedankengängen? Verrückt oder Gut?

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## Küstensegler (5. Mai 2017)

Mir stellt sich die Frage, was du vor hast.
Wasserski fahren ?

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Hast du meine Doku gelesen ?


----------



## 4711LIMA (5. Mai 2017)

Kreuzi, ich hab fast den Eindruck, Du schiesst über das Ziel hinaus. Du hast ja einen Teich der im wesentlichen funktioniert. Den vielen Durchfluss willst Du nur desshalb haben, weil Du glaubst, den Mulm ziehts dann von selber raus. Frag doch mal ganz grad alle hier aufgelisteten Internetwissenschaftler, ob Sie immer saubere Teiche haben und niemals mit dem Besen oder den Schlammsauger rangehen - bin auf Antwort gespannt. Meine hast Du gleich, ich mach sauber.

Wie wäre es, wenn Du mal einfach an Deinem Teich die Wirkung der hier propagierten Kreisströmung ausprobierst? Ganz einfach: simple Tauchpumpe nehmen, die hast Du sicher vom Teichbau noch rumstehen, sonst das billigste Modell aus dem Baumarkt, 10 m³/h sollte Sie schon bringen. Da machst Du ein Schrägsitzventil drauf, 10 Umdrehungen, kein Kugelhahn oder sowas in der Art, hast Du kein Ventil leihst Du Dir eines aus vom Installateur Deines Vertrauens. Dann machst noch ein Stück Schlauch 2 "x 1 Meter lang als Beruhigungsstrecke drann.
Das ganze legst Du dann dort in Deinen Teich, wo mal später der Rücklauf vom Luftheber oder was Du auch immer baust, geplant ist. Stell das Schrägsitzventil erst fast zu und erhöhe den Durchsatz langsam, bis Du eine Kreisströmung siehst die Du noch dauerhaft ansehen kannst - manch einer mag seinen Teich ja nicht so in Bewegung. Wenn das alles stimmt was hier geschrieben ist, dann wird diese Kreisströmung Deinen Teich immer sauber halten und alles geht ganz von selber zum Grund Deines Teiches und wird dann von dort weggesaugt. Lass die Pumpe also mal etliche Tage laufen, verändere auch mal die Lage der Pumpe. Wenns nicht besser wird, nimmst Du noch eine 2. Tauchpumpe, die Modelle für 40 Euro aus dem untersten Baumarktregal reichen für so ein Experiment längstens aus.

Wenn wirklich alles von selbst sauber wird, dann nimmst Du die Pumpe raus, leihst Dir vom Installateur Deines Vertrauens eine alte Wasseruhr die entbehrlich ist und machst mit der Stopuhr einen Durchflusstest wieviele Liter diese Einstellung fördert.

Dann weist Du was Du umbauen must.

Ich sag mal, jeder Teich ist anders, ich habs bei mir auch mal ausprobiert und dann wieder weggemacht - ohne weiteres Kommentar.

Wegen Deinem Förderproblem mit 2 oder 3" von der jetzigen Pumpe zu Deinem Einlauf, auch da leihst Du Dir ein paar 100er KG-Rohre, legst diese auf Deiner Wiese aus und machst doch mal einen Test, wie viel dann am Ende rauskommt. Wenn Du den Unterschied siehst, kannst Du leichten Herzens entscheiden, ob das bisschen die Grabungsarbeiten Wert ist.

Weiter gutes Gelingen


----------



## mitch (5. Mai 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> mit dem Besen oder den Schlammsauger rangehen


so einen langen Besen und einen Schlammsauger habe ich nicht, aber mit einer 2m langen Bambusstange werden die Algen aufgewickelt,
Mulm ist fast keiner auf dem Boden


----------



## Rhabanus (5. Mai 2017)

Hi Kreuzi,
schön, wenn dir meine Doku gefällt ... 
Das Prinzip "Viel hilft viel" wurde praktisch von meinem Teichbauer proklamiert und ich habe ihm im wesentlichen Glauben geschenkt. Da ich anfangs bzgl. Teichbau auch keine Erfahrungen hatte. Ich hatte auch keinen Bock, mich tief in die Materie einzuarbeiten und alle Erfahrungen nochmal selbst zu machen.
Bis jetzt klappt alles so, wie vorhergesagt. Was in paar Jahren sein wird ....

Was ich in deinem Fall machen würde, weiss ich auch nicht. Einen bestehenden Teich würde ich vermutlich auch nicht halb zurückbauen um ihm ein anderes Konzept aufzuzwingen. Das ist dann nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch. 

Kannst du nicht den Druck auf Naturagart erhöhen? Ich bekomme weiterhin ihre Kataloge. Dort heißt es "Schöner leben - täglich Urlaub" / "Tipps für klares Wasser in allen (sic!) Teichen" / "Gute Gründe für Naturagart: Nach über 3 Jahrzehnten kennt man jeden Lösungsweg eines Problems. Man ´testet nicht am Kunden´, sondern man sagt, wie es geht - das ist der Unterschied" (Katalog 2017, S.10) / etc. 
Da würde ich sagen, ´nun mal Butter bei die Fische.....!!´

PS. Ich habe bisher einmal eine deutliche Kreisströmung bei mir gesehen (Wirbel in der Mitte), aber der Mulm bleibt generell da liegen, wo er liegt. Auch mit Turbo-LH. Dieses "viel-hilft-viel" macht Sinn nach einer Badeorgie, wenn alles sowieso aufgewirbelt ist. Momentan fege ich auch 1...2x die Woche den Mulm in die BA´s, von außen mit einem Teleskopbesen. Nach einem Tag ist überall wieder ein feiner Mulmschleier sichtbar....


----------



## tosa (5. Mai 2017)

na, der Norbert hat doch in einem anderen Forum heute geantwortet....

ich zitiere komplett:

Ich grüße … 

… und möchte vorab darüber informieren, dass ich der Entwickler des NaturaGart-Konzeptes bin und mit Kreuzi über das Thema korrespondiert habe. Ich habe von ihm die Freigabe, die Messwerte und Einstellungen in einem solchen Forenbeitrag verwenden zu dürfen. 

Einige Beiträge bezweifeln die Funktionalität der NaturaGart-Konzepte. Sie reduzieren dieses Thema auf die Frage, wie viel Wasser auf welche Weise durch welche Filtertechnik geschoben wird. 
Aus meiner Sicht passt das Verhältnis nicht zwischen Ursachen-Diskussion und Empfehlungen. 

Ich habe daher Kreuzi vorgeschlagen, das Projekt mit ein paar Empfehlungen zu begleiten. 

Fangen wir also mit einer Bestandsaufnahme an: Kreuzi hat einige Messwerte geliefert. Das Ergebnis ist eindeutig: Es gibt noch etwas Rest-Phosphat, Nitrat geht gegen Null. 
Die Sichtweite auf seinen aktuellen Fotos liegt weit über 2m. 
Was will man eigentlich unter diesen Bedingungen mit mehr und anderer Filtertechnik erreichen? 
Kreuzi ist am unteren Ende dessen was geht. Fast alle Teiche sind „schlechter“. Warum soll er 5.000 Euro bezahlen, um hinsichtlich der Nährstoffe weniger als nichts zu bekommen? Warum soll er einen Bio-Filter für die Stickstoff-Oxidation einbauen, wenn er fast keinen Stickstoff verfügbar hat, den das System umbauen könnte? 

Ich habe in einem ersten Schritt etwas Phosphatadsorber spendiert. Rechnerisch braucht er (mit deutlicher Sicherheitsreserve) 1,467 kg (für etwa 10 €uro). 
Damit müsste er Phosphat so weit reduzieren können, dass es keinen weiteren Biomasse-Aufbau mehr katalysieren kann. 

Kommen wir zum Thema Wasser-Transportmenge: 
Der Reibungswiderstand von Leitungen lässt sich rechnen. Dabei stellt man fest, dass Unterschiede zwischen 75er und 100er Leitungen bei diesen Fließgeschwindigkeiten eher unerheblich sind. Bei jeweils 10 m Leitungslänge beträgt der Druckverlust in Kreuzis Teich 0,2 mbar (real wegen geringerer Längen wahrscheinlich weniger). Das führt im Filtergraben zu einem Höhenunterschied von gerade mal 2mm. 
Allerdings verdoppeln wir damit die Fließgeschwindigkeit in der Leitung. Das brauchen wir, um das Risiko einer Sedimentation in den Leitungen zu verringern. In unserem Park haben wir etliche hundert Meter Saugleitungen mit 100er Querschnitt. Da müssen wir alle paar Jahre mal ran. Die meisten 75er laufen seit über 10 Jahren ohne Probleme. 

Kreuzis Pumpe kann derzeit 4 m³ transportieren, er betreibt sie aber nur tagsüber. Das ist dann wirklich etwas wenig – andererseits kann er überall bis auf den Grund sehen – mehr braucht er um diese Jahreszeit also nicht. 
Er verliert relativ viel Leistung durch einen sehr langen Leitungsweg von ca. 40 m. Das wird normalerweise etwas kompakter gebaut, doch es wird Gründe geben, den Pumpenschacht an den Rand des Grundstücks zu legen. Das würde auch nichts an der Wassermenge ändern, die Investitions- und Betriebskosten für eine kleinere Pumpe wären lediglich geringer. 

Die 4 m³ sind für den installierten Filter eine passend gerechnete Punktlandung. Damit dreht Kreuzi etwa 100 m³/Tag. Hinzu kommt noch stundenweise eine weitere Pumpe für einen zweiten Bach (ohne vorherige Filterung). 
Kreuzis Teich hat 100 m³ Inhalt. Das heißt: statistisch dreht er den ca. einmal pro Tag. Für einen Schwimmteich ist das ok. 

Das wird immer wieder bestritten und als Beleg dafür gibt es auch bei diesem Thema einen Link zu einem YouTube-Video. Zum besseren Verständnis: Alle paar Tage veröffentlichen irgendwelche Taucher Videos aus unserem Tauchpark. Bei YouTube waren es allein 3 in der letzten Woche, zusätzlich noch 7 aus der eigenen Produktion. 
Inzwischen gibt es allein bei YouTube weit über 5.000 Videos über unseren Park. Im Abstand weniger Tage kann jeder die Sichtweite in unseren Anlagen sehen. Stellt sich die Frage: Warum muss man eigentlich zum Beweis einer schlechten NaturaGart-Sichtweite ein 7 Jahre altes, verrauschtes Video aus der Frühzeit von YouTube raussuchen? 
Aber auch da: Die Auflösung ist schlecht, aber einige __ Störe sind etwa 2 m lang und man kann sie fast komplett sehen. Das sind zu diesem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt also etwa 1,5 m Sichtweite bei dem schlechteren Licht in immerhin 7 m Tiefe. 
Wie auch immer: Wir filtern die 35.000 m³ des Unterwasserparks mit 10.000 m³/Tag – also (umgerechnet auf das Wasservolumen) nur ein Drittel von Kreuzi. Geht also. 
Andere Teiche in der Größenklasse von Kreuzi haben hier im Park ganzjährig etliche Meter Sichtweite. Auch dazu gibt es Videos. Geht also auch da. 

Bleibt noch die Standzeit der Filter. 
Wer filtert, erwischt zunächst die größeren Mini-Algen. Es gibt einen Selektionsdruck hin zu den winzigsten Bautypen – die Algen werden also durchschnittlich immer kleiner. Sie liegen irgendwann deutlich unterhalb der Maschenweite normaler Trommelfilter. Dagegen hilft dann UV – aber die Algenleichen erwischt man damit trotzdem nicht. Die rutschen durch, bleiben im System, zerlegen sich und starten die nächste Algen-Generation. 
In einem gut gepflegten Schwimmteich braucht man die Schäume der NaturaGart-Filter nur noch selten. Gut gepflegte Teiche regeln das mit den Organikmatten – die sammeln auch noch die kleinsten Algen ein. Die Standzeit liegt in unserem Park bei Kreuzis Teichtyp bei etwa 2 Wochen, dann tauscht man in 2 Minuten die abgefüllten Matten aus. 
Das kostet dann ein paar Euro im Monat – aber allein die Stromkosten der 5000-€-Filtertechnik sind ja schon ein Vielfaches davon. 

Bleibt noch die Filtergraben-Diskussion. Ja – der Dreck bleibt im System. Eines der größten Teichprobleme ist das CO2-Defizit. Das regeln wir ganz einfach durch den Abbau im Filtergraben. 

Ich habe Kreuzi vorgeschlagen, dass er uns gelegentlich über seinen Teich informiert – und das können wir auch gern öffentlich tun. Er wird unsere Empfehlungen umsetzen – und dann werden wir sehen, ob er die Monster-Technik brauchte oder nur ein paar Tipps. 
Aktuell hat er nach meinem Vorschlag den Zusammenbruch der Frühlings-Algenblüte am Teichgrund abgesaugt. 
@ Kreuzi: Vielleicht stellst Du mal das aktuelle Bild rein. 

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass ich meinen Zeiteinsatz hier begrenzen muss. Hier ist Hauptsaison und es wird so sein, dass ich nicht jede Anmerkung sofort kommentieren kann. 

Freundliche Grüße 
Norbert


----------



## Kreuzi (7. Mai 2017)

Servus,

dann will ich mal die Fotos dazu liefern.
Sichtweite am 24.04.17: Teich klar, aber auch kalt. So stelle ich mir die Sichtweiten vor
  

Den Teich hab ich dann am 01.05.17. vom Dreck befreit:
  

Hier noch eine Hechtkrautpflanze aus dem Filtergraben. Die Hechtkrautstängel wachsen zuerst grün raus und die Blätter werden dann braun. Diese Pflanze ist noch von der Erstbepflanzung im Frühling 2012 übrig.


----------



## Kreuzi (7. Mai 2017)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich die Frage, was du vor hast.
> Wasserski fahren ?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ja hab ich. Du wälzt Deinen Teich auch alle 2h um.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Kreuzi, ich hab fast den Eindruck, Du schiesst über das Ziel hinaus. Du hast ja einen Teich der im wesentlichen funktioniert. Den vielen Durchfluss willst Du nur desshalb haben, weil Du glaubst, den Mulm ziehts dann von selber raus. Frag doch mal ganz grad alle hier aufgelisteten Internetwissenschaftler, ob Sie immer saubere Teiche haben und niemals mit dem Besen oder den Schlammsauger rangehen - bin auf Antwort gespannt. Meine hast Du gleich, ich mach sauber.


Ja, da kannst du recht haben. Aber wenn ich umbauen muss, dann will ich für alle Fälle gerüstet sein. Lieber hab ich dann ein paar Rohr zuviel als eins zu wenig.
Das Teich umrühren hat bei mir auch im ersten Jahr noch funktioniert. Den ganzen Mulm aufgewirbelt und mit beiden Pumpen (10.000 l/h) möglichwst viel Mulm in den Filtergraben gepumpt. Wenn ich das Heute mache, dann hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich den Dreck nur noch im Kreis pumpe. Zudem wird dann das Ding trüb und klart gar nicht mehr auf.




4711LIMA schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn Du mal einfach an Deinem Teich die Wirkung der hier propagierten Kreisströmung ausprobierst? Ganz einfach: simple Tauchpumpe nehmen, die hast Du sicher vom Teichbau noch rumstehen, sonst das billigste Modell aus dem Baumarkt, 10 m³/h sollte Sie schon bringen. Da machst Du ein Schrägsitzventil drauf, 10 Umdrehungen, kein Kugelhahn oder sowas in der Art, hast Du kein Ventil leihst Du Dir eines aus vom Installateur Deines Vertrauens. Dann machst noch ein Stück Schlauch 2 "x 1 Meter lang als Beruhigungsstrecke drann.
> Das ganze legst Du dann dort in Deinen Teich, wo mal später der Rücklauf vom Luftheber oder was Du auch immer baust, geplant ist. Stell das Schrägsitzventil erst fast zu und erhöhe den Durchsatz langsam, bis Du eine Kreisströmung siehst die Du noch dauerhaft ansehen kannst - manch einer mag seinen Teich ja nicht so in Bewegung. Wenn das alles stimmt was hier geschrieben ist, dann wird diese Kreisströmung Deinen Teich immer sauber halten und alles geht ganz von selber zum Grund Deines Teiches und wird dann von dort weggesaugt. Lass die Pumpe also mal etliche Tage laufen, verändere auch mal die Lage der Pumpe. Wenns nicht besser wird, nimmst Du noch eine 2. Tauchpumpe, die Modelle für 40 Euro aus dem untersten Baumarktregal reichen für so ein Experiment längstens aus.
> 
> Wenn wirklich alles von selbst sauber wird, dann nimmst Du die Pumpe raus, leihst Dir vom Installateur Deines Vertrauens eine alte Wasseruhr die entbehrlich ist und machst mit der Stopuhr einen Durchflusstest wieviele Liter diese Einstellung fördert.
> ...


Eine ganz langsam leichte Kreisströmung kann ich sogar jetzt schon beobachten, zumindest an der Oberfläche.  Wenn der Teich absolut bewegungslos daliegt, gefällt er mir eigentlich am Besten. Keine Wellen, kein gar nichs.... das strahlt so richtig Ruhe aus.


----------



## Kreuzi (7. Mai 2017)

Norbert/NatutaGart schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> .....
> 
> Ich habe daher Kreuzi vorgeschlagen, das Projekt mit ein paar Empfehlungen zu begleiten.
> ...



Ich werde natürlich die von Norbert vorgeschlagenen Tips beachten und auch versuchen das Problem erst auf diese Weise zu lösen. 
Glaubt mir bitte, mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn ich den Teich nicht umbauen muss und für das Geld mal schön in den Urlaub fahren kann.

Parallel dazu werde ich jedoch auch meine Umbaupläne weiter verfolgen. Ob es zum Schluss Naturagart oder Technik pur ist, ist mir eigentlich egal. Hauptsache der Teich hat klares Wasser


----------



## Küstensegler (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo Kreuzi,



Kreuzi schrieb:


> Ja hab ich. Du wälzt Deinen Teich auch alle 2h um.



entschuldige bitte, ich wollte nicht dispektierlich wirken.
Mir kam es so vor, als wenn du plantest, den Teich 2 mal die Stunde durch den Filter zu jagen.
Das habe ich wohl missverstanden. Wir sprachen ja anfangs von 2 BA und 2 Skimmer in 110,
was ja dann auch so die Umwelzrate von alle 2 Std entsprechen würde.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Ich bin gespannt, was durch die Nachbesserungen durch NG herauskommt. Halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden.


----------



## anz111 (7. Mai 2017)

Tja....die Teichbiologie lässt dich nunmal nicht betrügen. Sie wird hier nur völlig vergessen. Ich würd schon fast sagen...wie immer. 
Mir gefällt die Antwort von NG, weil hier auch mal die Grenzen des Machbaren zumindest gestreift wird.


----------



## 4711LIMA (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo Kreuzi, das Hechtkrautfoto ist erstmal nichts besonderes - die sehen bei uns auch so aus. Du wohnst ja nicht weit weg aber ein paar Meter mehr Höhe, also hast Du heuer einen noch härteren Winter gehabt als wir und bei uns warens 7 Wochen mit deutlichen Minusgraden. Ich will Deinen Thread nicht mit fremden Fotos zufüllen, darum hab ich bei mir ein paar heutige Fotos hochgeladen - es dauert einfach noch ein bisschen bis die Natur soweit ist

Zu Deinem Hechtkrautfoto, da meine ich da fehlts etwas am Dünger, dann wird das schon.

Zum Saubermachen: Du solltest auch mal den FG aussaugen, das hilft


----------



## 4711LIMA (7. Mai 2017)

... Und zu den technischen Umrüstplänen...... Da solltest mal genau nachfragen.

Nehmen wir mal den Rhabanus, ein freundlicher Forenuser
Ich war sehr beeindruckt von seinem Projekt, völlig anderer Ansatz wie NG aber man muss das mögen mit dem Kunststoff.
Da vielen auch Worte wie Klarwassergarantie. 100m3 in der Stunde, ich hab bei wesentlich größerem TeichVolumen meist nur 20m3. Jetzt schreibt Rhabanus dass er 2 mal die Woche Mulm schiebt und wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann dreht er den LH voll auf wenn die Kids mal alles aufgewirbelt haben - die Frage was aufgewirbelt - ist doch Klarwassergarantie.

Ich will das Projekt auf keinen Fall schlecht machen, dass ist eine ganz tolle Anlage. Es soll hier einfach mal klargestellt sein, dass es vermutlich keine selbstreinigende Teiche gibt. Mehr dazu kann Rhabanus sagen.

Und unser Teich, ich sagte es schon, wir machen auch sauber, einmal Frühling, einmal Herbst. Ist normal, oder? Ist ja wie im Garten, da muss man mit den Pflanzen ja auch alles mögliche machen


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

also, man muss entscheiden:

Klarwassergarantie: 
ich kann bis auf den Boden gucken, da steht nicht das der Boden klinisch rein sein muss soll.

Bodenverunreinigungen:
bleiben gar nicht aus, weder beim Schwimmteich noch beim Fischteich. Beim Fischteich ist halt der Unterschied das dort 24h am Tag Bewohner drin sind die den Dreck einerseits vermehren, andererseits aber auch aufwirbeln und somit dem Vorfilter zuführen.

Reine Schwimmteiche haben nichts was dafür sorgen kann das das aufgewirbelt wird! Selbst die stärkste Strömung schafft es nicht den eingetragenen Dreck vom Boden allein zu den Bodenabläufen zu transportieren. Wer keinerlei Schmutzeintrag haben will soll bitte eine geschlossene Abdeckung über seinen Teich bauen und alle Wasserpflanzen entsorgen!

Also manchmal lese ich echt einen Blödsinn.....

Ich habe einen Fischteich und mein Boden ist sauber und kann in 240cm Tiefe noch was sehen!


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Mai 2017)

Ich habe gestern fingerdicken Mulm von den Stufen und Boden gekehrt und somit aufgewirbelt. Das Zeugs bleibt relativ lange in Schwebe. Filteranlage lief nicht einmal "volle" Pulle mit allen drei Membranpumpen zu dem Zeitpunkt.
Es lief der LH nur mit knappen 80W/ Thomas 80HN.

Das Mulm fegen ringsherum dauert 10min mit Teleskopstiel und Poolbürste.
Der Trommelfilter fängt noch während des Fegens an, intensiver zu spülen und entsorgt den Dreck.

So ganz Mulmfrei sind die Stufen Heute auch nicht- aber wesentlich geringer.

Muss ich wohl nochmal 5 Minuten fegen.
-----------
Fegen, Kreiselströmung bringt nur etwas, wenn irgendwo am Boden etwas Sog entsteht und den Schmutz abtransportiert.
Teichsauger benötige ich nicht.
-----------
Fegen brauch ich nicht mehr. Meine "kleine" Tochter war Heute schon baden.


----------



## Norbert Jorek (7. Mai 2017)

Ich grüße …

… und danke tosa, dass er meinen Beitrag aus einem anderen Forum hierhin übernommen hat.
Folgendes wird aus meiner Sicht in der aktuellen Diskussion zu wenig beachtet:

1) Wenn Sicherheits-Aspekte egal sind ...
Die Schwerkraft/Filterkeller-Konstruktionen laufen auf einem ganz schmalen Grat und in den meisten Fällen ziemlich sicher jenseits der VDE-Richtlinien. Wenn anonyme Forenschreiber solche Empfehlungen geben, hat das oft die Verbindlichkeit von „Fake-News“. Anomyme Schreiber haften für nichts!
Bei NaturaGart müssen wir das anders sehen. Es gibt bautechnische Sicherheits-Vorgaben. Das fängt bei den Elektro-Richtlinien an und reicht mindestens bis zu den Erdlöchern für Lufthebe-Anlagen.
Wer Lust auf dieses Thema hat, der findet hier mehr:
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturagart.de/index.php/forum/suche?query=vde&childforums=1

2) Wenn Teichbau zum abschreckenden Beispiel wird ...
Wenn jemand – wie Kreuzi – 100 m² Schwimmteich bauen will, wird er in den unterschiedlichsten Foren sofort mit großkalibringen Filter-Empfehlungen zugeschüttet.
Wir erleben immer wieder, dass Teichbau-Interessenten das Thema aufgrund solcher Diskussionen für so komplex halten, dass sie den Plan aufgeben. Der Standard-Teichbauer will eine einfache Lösung. Der will keine Keller betonieren oder ein Monatsgehalt für Strom ausgeben.
Ich denke nicht, dass die Techno-Freaks schon einmal darüber nachgedacht haben, wie vielen potentiellen Teichbesitzern sie dieses Teich-Naturerlebnis vorenthalten – einfach nur dadurch, dass sie es so kompliziert darstellen.
Die Begeisterung für die eigene Problemlösung in Ehren – aber man muss ja nicht die eigene Größe durch die Abwertung anderer Verfahren erreichen.

3) Wenn Investitions- und Betriebskosten sowie Nachhaltigkeit egal sind ...
Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der die Leute Ihre Kies-Gärten mit Gabionen dekorieren. Wir sollten froh sein über jeden, der sich für eine naturnahe Lösung entscheidet. Nachhaltig ist, was lange hält, wenig Folgekosten produziert und wenig Arbeit verursacht.
 
Das ist ein Foto von einem NaturaGart Muster-Schwimmteich in unserem Park. Der hat mit 80m³ etwas weniger Wasser als Kreuzis Teich, hat einen NaturaGart-Filter (fast ohne Schäume) und eine Pumpleistung von ebenfalls ca. 4.000 Litern/h. Phasenweise läuft 55 Watt UV.
Das Wasser ist das ganze Jahr über klar, der Wartungs-Aufwand gering.
Kreuzis Teich ist an der unteren Nährstoff-Grenze. Warum soll er Filterkeller bauen und 5000-Euro-Filter kaufen, wenn es offensichtlich auch einfacher geht?
Warum werden immer noch Pumpsysteme empfohlen, die __ Molche, Kaulquappen und Libellenlarven umbringen? Das meiste, was dazu als Strömungspumpen etc. empfohlen wird, ist eine Katastrophe für viele Lebewesen im Teich.

4) Wenn Handhabungsfehler unterschätzt werden ...
Jedes System ist nur so gut wie der, der es betreibt. Das gilt für Autos und Teiche in gleicher Weise.
Wir erleben immer wieder – und das wird auch bei Kreuzi so sein – dass vergleichsweise geringe Verhaltensänderungen vermeintlich große Probleme lösen.
Halten wir fest, dass Kreuzi derzeit eine optimale Wasserqualität mit maximaler Sichtweite hat, dass er dafür nicht mehr als 4000 Liter Wasser transportiert und alle Nährstoffwerte an der unteren Grenze liegen. Wenn sich daran etwas ändert, wird Kreuzi mich informieren und es gibt eine neue Lage-Einschätzung.

Übrigens: Hohe Pumpenleistungen können auch zu den Handhabungsfehlern gehören. Hier zwei aktuelle Fotos aus unserem Aquarium, mit einem Phänomen, das auch wir derzeit nicht letztlich befriedigend erklären können:
   
Die Sichtweiten liegen jeweils weit über 10 m – insofern ist alles im Plan. In dem Beluga-Becken sind jedoch (erstmals in diesem Jahr) etwa 20 cm hoch Fadenalgen gewachsen, die sich derzeit ablösen und in der Filtertechnik verschwinden. In dem benachbarten Becken mit den Löffelstören gibt es praktisch keine Fadenalgen – obwohl beide Becken dasselbe Wasser über denselben Filtergraben und dieselbe Filtertechnik schicken. In diesem kalten und instabilen Frühjahr wachsen die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht. In die Lücke springen die Fadenalgen. Das wäre ok - aber warum bei demselben Wasser nur in dem einen Teich und nicht in den 4 anderen?
Ein Grund für dieses Beispiel: Wir brauchen Strömung für das Wachstum der Fadenalgen – aber wir brauchen das im Filtergraben. Wir haben gelegentlich die Situation, dass zu intensiv bewegte Kundenteiche die Funktion des Filtergrabens übernehmen. Das kann man meistens innerhalb von 2 Wochen wieder umkehren. Viel hilft also nicht unbedingt viel, sondern mag auch das Gegenteil erreichen.
Mehr zum Thema findet Ihr in diesem Referat-Mitschnitt:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-jvYbos1Pg_


Wer sich mehr für das Thema interessiert, kann das in einem der Teichpflege-Seminare von NaturaGart erfahren. Hier gibt es auch einen Referat-Ausschnitt zum Thema Wasserbewegung:
https://www.naturagart.de/tv/teichbau-video/seminar-teichpflege

Also: Nur weil alle möglichen Leute in angeblich „sozialen Medien“ übereinander herfallen, muss das hier ja nicht auch so sein. Tausende von Videos aus unserem Park zeigen, dass es grundsätzlich geht. Also reden wir doch erst einmal entspannt darüber, warum es im Einzelfall nicht geht. Das fängt immer erst einmal mit einer Bestandsaufnahme und Bewertung an. Dann – und erst dann - kommt die Empfehlung.

So sollten wir das auch mit Kreuzis Teich machen.
Lasst uns das als Beispiel dafür nehmen, was mit welchem Aufwand geht.

Freundliche Grüße
Norbert von NaturaGart


----------



## tosa (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo Norbert,

danke das es dich nicht stört das hier der Beitrag drin steht, aber ich dachte ich führe das mal zusammen.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Die Schwerkraft/Filterkeller-Konstruktionen laufen auf einem ganz schmalen Grat und in den meisten Fällen ziemlich sicher jenseits der VDE-Richtlinien.



alle Steckdosen am Teich sollten mittels Fi aufgeschaltet werden. Das sollte inzwischen Standard sein, insbesondere da inzwischen alle Steckdosen eines Hauses über Fi abgesichert sein müssen (Neubauten bzw. Neuinstallationen). Zudem wird überall empfohlen die Steckdosen oberhalb des Teichwasserniveaus zu installieren. Also welches Wasser soll dort bitte hin?

Bei Lufthebern sehe ich derzeit das geringste Risiko. Die Membranpumpen stehen ausserhalb und oberhalb des Teichwasserstands, ansonsten würden diese bei einem kurzfristigen Stromausfall mit Wasser volllaufen. Die Verbindung von der Membranpumpe zum Luftheberteller sind lediglich Schläuche bzw. PVC-Rohre, also somit nichts leitendes.

Betr. der Schwerkraft-Teiche mit nachfolgender Pumpe sieht es so aus, das diese per Schwerkraft zuerst durch die Vorfilterung und Biologie laufen, erst im Anschluss wird meistens mit einer trockenaufgestellten Pumpe das Wasser zurück in den Teich gepumpt. Auch dort sind die Anschlüsse KG-Rohre oder PVC-Rohre. Danach müßte ein namhafter Koiteichhersteller wie Genesis bei jedem seiner Teiche gegen die VDE-Normen verstossen.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Der will keine Keller betonieren oder ein Monatsgehalt für Strom ausgeben



Also da sehe ich eher Euch in der Problematik, ihr pumpt das doch alles, in Schwerkraft kann ich neben den energiegünstigen Luftheber (ich habe einen stündlichen Flow von knapp 100m3 bei 230 Watt) auch energietechnisch günstige Pumpen einsetzen (Flowfriend und Co.).



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Warum werden immer noch Pumpsysteme empfohlen, die __ Molche, Kaulquappen und Libellenlarven umbringen?



Die Pumpsysteme empfiehlt meines Wissens nur ein Filtertechnikhersteller. Egal ob man bei Schwerkraft Pumpe oder Luftheber hat, alles landet im Vorfilter und kann dort entnommen werden. Da ist nichts geschreddert (Torsten hat schon mehr als einen Tosai-Koi unverletzt aus dem Endlosbandfilter entnommen).

Eure Technik scheint bei einigen Teichen zu funktionieren, aber wohl auch nicht. Wo dort der Fehler ist müßt ihr ermitteln. Aber die Bezeichnung CO2 ist denke ich mal nicht der Grund wenn es nicht funktioniert. Über Preise von Technik sollten wir uns lieber jetzt nicht unterhalten, der verständige Teichplaner und Teichbauer weiß schon wo man was am kostengünstigsten bekommt.

wenn ich sowas sehe bekomme ich ganz ehrlich..... Pickel!
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teiche-ng/Fischteich-komplett/Koi-Teich/Koi-Teich-ng.html


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Mai 2017)

Moin in die Runde.

Toll, dass Norbert jetzt auch hier unterwegs ist. Verschiedene Ansätze können sich gegenseitig nur befruchten. Ich hoffe, dass wir hier weiterhin gepflegte Diskussionen haben, trotz vieler  _anonymer User_, wie z.B. der "Rhabanus" ... 



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Das ist ein Foto von einem NaturaGart Muster-Schwimmteich in unserem Park. Der hat mit 80m³ etwas weniger Wasser als Kreuzis Teich, hat einen NaturaGart-Filter (fast ohne Schäume) und eine Pumpleistung von ebenfalls ca. 4.000 Litern/h. Phasenweise läuft 55 Watt UV.
> Das Wasser ist das ganze Jahr über klar, der Wartungs-Aufwand gering.


Es sieht sehr danach aus, dass dies ein Foto ist, welches innerhalb der ersten Tage nach Teichbefüllung aufgenommen wurde. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung von mir. Kannst du das bestätigen, Norbert, bzw. weitere Fotos der Folgemonate ebenfalls zeigen?




4711LIMA schrieb:


> ....Da (f)ielen auch Worte wie Klarwassergarantie. 100m3 in der Stunde, ich hab bei wesentlich größerem Teichvolumen meist nur 20m3. Jetzt schreibt Rhabanus dass er 2 mal die Woche Mulm schiebt und wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann dreht er den LH voll auf wenn die Kids mal alles aufgewirbelt haben - die Frage was aufgewirbelt - ist doch Klarwassergarantie.
> 
> Ich will das Projekt auf keinen Fall schlecht machen, dass ist eine ganz tolle Anlage. Es soll hier einfach mal klargestellt sein, dass es vermutlich keine selbstreinigende Teiche gibt. Mehr dazu kann Rhabanus sagen. ....


Danke @tosa, du hast die Erklärung des Unterschieds zwischen Klarwasser und Mulm auf´m Boden schon erklärt.
"Mulm schieben" würde ich dazu nicht sagen. Das ist differenzierter zu sehen. Wie hoch wird die Mulmschicht sein, vielleicht durschnittlich 1/3...1/2 mm? Ich könnte das alles so lassen und und trotzdem guten Gewissens sagen "mein Teich ist ganzjährig über klar". Ist mein eigener Perfektionsdrang, das Ding schön suaber zu haben. Ich denk mir, was jetzt bei der Kälte schon raus ist, wird dann bei wärmeren Temperaturen für die Algen nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ist mein eigener Perfektionsdrang



imho: ein Garten(schwimm)teich kann halt schlecht mit einem Strand mithalten - es ist und bleibt *nur* ein Teich https://www.qwant.com/?q=karibikstrand&t=images


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Mai 2017)

Ich bin aber kurz davor, mitch. Schau selbst.


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> ch bin aber kurz davor


das leere Glas ist mir nicht entgangen   und die Teichwasserfarbe kommt schon recht gut hin.


nur so ein Gedanke: ==> Strand  = Wellen = Bewegung am Grund = Sauber  ==> Mulm könnte ...   Wellengenerator


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Mai 2017)

Das wär richtig toll. Dann aber mit oszillierender Teichkante, sonst ist der Teich ratz-fatz leer ....

Nee, im Ernst. Ich weiß was du meinst.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der die Leute Ihre Kies-Gärten mit Gabionen dekorieren. Wir sollten froh sein über jeden, der sich für eine naturnahe Lösung entscheidet.



So richtig naturnah ist das bei mir nicht. Hab auch paar Tonnen Kies im Uferbereich drin. In den NG-Katalogen sind paar eingewachsene Teiche drin, die richtig schön aussehen. Wenn ich bei mir davor stehe, wirkt alles noch sehr wie ein Bio-Pool. Türkisfarbender Boden - dann die gerade Kante zu dem Uferbereich mit den sandfarbenen Kiessteinen....
Aber wer das eine will (sauberes Wasser), muß das andere mögen. Bisher habe ich noch nicht gesehen, dass sich beides (Naturnähe - kristallklares Wasser und Mulmfreiheit) vereinigen lässt....


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2017)

Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> 1) Wenn Sicherheits-Aspekte egal sind ...
> Die Schwerkraft/Filterkeller-Konstruktionen laufen auf einem ganz schmalen Grat und in den meisten Fällen ziemlich sicher jenseits der VDE-Richtlinien. Wenn anonyme Forenschreiber solche Empfehlungen geben, hat das oft die Verbindlichkeit von „Fake-News“. Anomyme Schreiber haften für nichts!
> Bei NaturaGart müssen wir das anders sehen. Es gibt bautechnische Sicherheits-Vorgaben. Das fängt bei den Elektro-Richtlinien an und reicht mindestens bis zu den Erdlöchern für Lufthebe-Anlagen.
> Wer Lust auf dieses Thema hat, der findet hier mehr:
> https://www.teichbau-forum-naturagart.de/index.php/forum/suche?query=vde&childforums=1



*Zu 1.*
Der Norbert hat in Bezug auf die baulichen Vorschriften der DINVDE 0100 Recht. Egal wie unsinnig das uns teilweise erscheinen mag- es gibt vorgeschriebene Zonen und Abstände um "Badebecken" herum.
Dort darf innerhalb dieser "Zonen 0 und 1 " kein 230V- betriebenes Gerät sein. Nur 12 Wechselspannung oder 30V Gleichspannung.

Und- Norbert bitte:
 Verteufel nicht schon wieder Trommelfilter und Filtertechnik in Schwerkraftkeller mit Deckel wegen der DIN VDE.

Du kannst mir auch gerne die alten Fragen beantworten:

-sind die Trommelfilter auf dem Steg bei Naturagart mit auf dem Steg liegender Druckpumpe DIN VDE konform?
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teichtechnik/Trommelfilter/
 -wo ist der Unterschied einer NG- Pumpenkammer mit Deckel in der Erde neben dem Teich und einem gemauerten Filterkeller mit Deckel in Bezug auf DIN VDE?
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teic.....chaechte-Filterstationen/
 wenn man in Beiden Fällen die Abstände nach DIN VDE Abstände von 2m einhält?
http://www.vh-buchshop.de/media/upl.....e/leseproben/143416MS.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Ich grüße …´...
> 
> *zu 2.*
> Wenn Teichbau zum abschreckenden Beispiel wird ...
> ...



Die Empfehlungen sind nicht großkalibrig. Sie resultieren teilweise aus den Erfahrungen von Teichlern in Bezug auf Filtern und Pumpen....gerade die Koiteichler haben da teilweise Erfahrungen....die man ja nicht 1:1 vom Aufwand übernehmen muß.

Die einfache Lösung ist bei manchen am Ende nicht die Beste.......
Skimmer funktionieren nicht oder unbefriedigend, Schwämme quetschen will ja auch keiner wöchentlich...
UV ist wegen zu geringer Pumpleistung im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen ggf,. ineffizient.

Der "Standard"- Teichbauer lässt sich von Naturagart inspirieren...."schon einmal einen Teppich verlegt?" und motivieren zu:
-für einen ca. 1,5m tiefen 100m³ Teich wie Kreuzi fast 200t Erde zu bewegen und die Grube zu modellieren
-Vließ. Folie verlegen
-Verbundmatte verlegen
-Den ganzen Teich mit Beton zu überziehen.
-Technik nach NG....

Aber der bösen "Filterkeller" mit vielleicht 3m³ mehr Erdaushub (den sowieso meist ein Bagger macht) und ein paar Schalsteinen oder ein "böses" tiefes Loch für den LH- was nicht unbedingt tiefer als der Teich sein muß, geht dann nicht mehr!

Monatsgehalt für Strom will hier keiner ausgeben.
Genau deswegen optimieren wir hier privat unsere Filter- und Pumptechnik.
Wer hydraulische Engpässe plant und verkauft, mit in die Höhe gepumpten Stapelfiltern liegt energetisch und ökologisch nicht vorn!

Und genau so entwickeln auch Hersteller von Filtertechnik und MotorPumpen hin zu sparsamen Systemen.
Bei den Motorpumpen habe ich bei Deinem YT- Video zu den Pumpenkosten übrigens ganz genau hingehört und konsequent umgesetzt.

Abwerten, will ich andere Verfahren nicht. Ich bin ja immer eine Fan von " Die Genialität einer Konstruktion sollte in ihrer Einfachheit liegen!". Man sollte aber ggf. seine Verrohrungen hydraulisch so planen, dass es auch später nicht zum fast Totalverlust der erbrachten Bauleistung wird.....

*zu 3.*


Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> 3) Wenn Investitions- und Betriebskosten sowie Nachhaltigkeit egal sind ...
> Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der die Leute Ihre Kies-Gärten mit Gabionen dekorieren. Wir sollten froh sein über jeden, der sich für eine naturnahe Lösung entscheidet. Nachhaltig ist, was lange hält, wenig Folgekosten produziert und wenig Arbeit verursacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Hier sind niemanden die Investitions- und  Betriebskosten egal. Vermutlich müssen die meisten hart für ihr Geld arbeiten. Und die mit richtig viel Geld fahren Tesla.

Schön, dass dieser Teich im NG- Park mit wenig Aufwand so funktioniert.
*Leider ist kein Teich gleich!*
Meine Pumpe bringt keine Libellenlarven um. Die sitzt nämlich hinter dem Filter. Und Tiere werden aus dem Abwasser entnommen bei mir.
*Wie sieht es bei NG aus?*
Insbesondere bei den Kunden, denen gepumpte Skimmer mit Stapelfiltern verkauft wurden, nachdem an der ZST nix lief? (Kreuzi ja auch- oder?)

Oder wie noch der Babyschacht der HF- Filter bei NG als toller Naturschutz beworben wurde um Molche zu retten, nachdem sie das Pumpenflügelrad passiert haben.
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teic....html?listtype=search&searchparam=babyschacht

*zu 4.*


Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> 4) Wenn Handhabungsfehler unterschätzt werden ...
> Jedes System ist nur so gut wie der, der es betreibt. Das gilt für Autos und Teiche in gleicher Weise.
> Wir erleben immer wieder – und das wird auch bei Kreuzi so sein – dass vergleichsweise geringe Verhaltensänderungen vermeintlich große Probleme lösen.
> Halten wir fest, dass Kreuzi derzeit eine optimale Wasserqualität mit maximaler Sichtweite hat, dass er dafür nicht mehr als 4000 Liter Wasser transportiert und alle Nährstoffwerte an der unteren Grenze liegen. Wenn sich daran etwas ändert, wird Kreuzi mich informieren und es gibt eine neue Lage-Einschätzung.



Ich wünsche Kreuzi von ganzen Herzen, dass es mit dem Phosphatbinder funktioniert.
So ein wenig Grün gehört in einen naturnahen Teich dazu. Aber bei ihm ist es wohl zur Badesaison wohl schlimmer. Und auch die Filterwartung macht ihm keine Freude.

5.


Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Übrigens: Hohe Pumpenleistungen können auch zu den Handhabungsfehlern gehören. Hier zwei aktuelle Fotos aus unserem Aquarium, mit einem Phänomen, das auch wir derzeit nicht letztlich befriedigend erklären können:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist genau das, was ich oft versuche zu erklären: Kein Teich ist gleich! Nicht einmal bei NG. Sehr interessant. Euren Kunden geht es oft ebenso. Der eine freut sich und ist zufrieden und der direkte Nachbar nicht. Bauweise, Bepflanzung...alles gleich.

Ich pers. habe mit Fadenalgen kein Problem- fische ich ab und zu aus dem Wasser- oder der TF holt sie raus.
Die Fadenalgen gehören bei mir eben dazu...In diesem Jahr habe ich etwas mehr im FT und in den Pflanzzonen.

In welcher Filtertechnik "verschwinden" denn die Fadenalgen bei NG an diesen Becken? Gepumpte HF und VF? Oder TF?

*6.*


Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Also: Nur weil alle möglichen Leute in angeblich „sozialen Medien“ übereinander herfallen, muss das hier ja nicht auch so sein. Tausende von Videos aus unserem Park zeigen, dass es grundsätzlich geht. Also reden wir doch erst einmal entspannt darüber, warum es im Einzelfall nicht geht. Das fängt immer erst einmal mit einer Bestandsaufnahme und Bewertung an. Dann – und erst dann - kommt die Empfehlung.
> 
> So sollten wir das auch mit Kreuzis Teich machen.
> Lasst uns das als Beispiel dafür nehmen, was mit welchem Aufwand geht.



Hier will ja keiner über den anderen herfallen. Sicher ist es aus der Ferne einfacher irgendwas frech zu tippeln. Aber der Ton passt hier in diesem Forum sehr gut. Auch wenn hier viele Ansichten und Ideen vertreten werden.

Kreuzi hat ja Bestandsaufnahme gemacht und bewertet. Du hast noch einmal drübergeschaut und eine Idee gehabt. Ich würde es auch spannend und interessant finden, ob Du, Norbert die Lösung für Kreuzi hast. Dazu gehört aber noch ein wenig Geduld Eures Kunden.
*Kein Teich ist gleich!*

*7.*
Sehr interessant finde ich Deine Angaben  im Koi-live-Forum  zu den gefilterten Wasservolumen im NG- Park.
Das ist gar nicht mal so viel im Verhältnis zum Gesamtvolumen.

*"Norbert,NaturaGart hat Folgendes geschrieben:*
Ich grüße …
,
Wie auch immer: Wir filtern die 35.000 m³ des Unterwasserparks mit *10.000 m³/Tag* – also (umgerechnet auf das Wasservolumen) nur ein Drittel von Kreuzi. Geht also.
Andere Teiche in der Größenklasse von Kreuzi haben hier im Park ganzjährig etliche Meter Sichtweite. Auch dazu gibt es Videos. Geht also auch da.

.......
Freundliche Grüße
Norbert "


 10.000m³/d macht 416,6m³/h

Das hört sich spektakulär an!

*7.1*
Mich würde interessieren, wieviel davon durch NG- Stapelfilter geht und wieviel dadurch durch 
Trommelfilter der Firma Pondtec??

*Ist es vermutlich einfacher, einen Trommelfilter arbeiten zu lassen, als dafür äqivalent 25 Schwammfilter zu "betreuen"- bezogen auf 100m³/h??*

Zudem ist die Filterabfolge dieser beiden auf dem Steg gepumpt betriebenen Trommelfilter ja wohl:
* Teich- im Wasser liegende Pumpen?- Sammelkammer (mit UV ?)auf dem Steg- Trommelfilter- Pflanzenfilterteich*.

Zufällig von der Filterabfolge wie mein Teich- der Pflanzenfilter wird mit dem gefilterten Wasser betrieben.
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teichtechnik/Trommelfilter/







Vielen Dank


----------



## Geisy (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo Norbert Jorek

Ich finde deinen Beitrag echt gut. Du zeigst in beeindruckender Weise das es auch mit weniger Umwälzung und Technik funktioniert und hast dafür tausende gute Beispiele. 

Nicht jeder Teich ist gleich:
Ich kenn auch Beispiele wo trotz 1:1Umwälung pro Std und Trommelfilter samt zwei Helixkammern das Wasser trüb war.
Auch dabei gibt es keine 100% Sicherheit.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## anz111 (8. Mai 2017)

Das zuviel Technik kontraproduktiv ist, ist die beste Aussage des Herrn Jorek. Es will aber nicht rein in so manchen Kopf 
Ihr beschäftigt euch viel zu viel mit technischen Lösungen und vergesst völlig, dass die Technik nur die vorhandenen natürlichen Vorgänge unterstützen soll.
Es gibt mittlerweile viele Teichbauer die das erkannt haben u auch erfolgreich umsetzen. Da gibt es 12v Pumpen und das wars.
Wenn Sichtweite und nicht die Wasserqualität die Prämisse ist, dann viel Spaß beim Scheitern. Schwebeteilchen, Mulm, jahreszeitbedingte Vorgänge im Teich...alles völlig normal.
Mir wurde auch ein Teich der Kat. 4 damals angeboten. Hörte sich alles gut an bis auf die Kosten von 2 Euro am Tag . Da war aber nicht mal halb soviel Technik drinnen, wie so manche Selbstbauer hier verwenden!

Ein ST Besitzer sollte sich zuerst mal mit den natürlichen Vorgängen im Wasser beschäftigen um ein Verständnis für das Gesamtsystem Teich zu entwickeln. 
Es ist echt nicht verboten gescheiter zu werden, gilt auch für mich!

Zu den Fotos von NG gibts nicht viel zu sagen. So was richtet sich selber....da dürften dann doch die wirtschaflichen Interessen Vater der Veröffenlichung gewesen sein.

Wichtig ist einfach eine gewisse Ehrlichkeit sich selber und den anderen gegenüber. Nur so können alle profitieren. 

Konstruktiver Diskurs bringt wesentlich mehr als Rechthaberei. In diesem Sinne "Mein System ist sicher nicht das Beste...aber deines auch nicht" 

Lg Oliver


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2017)

Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Nachhaltig ist, was lange hält, wenig Folgekosten produziert und wenig Arbeit verursacht



Da bin ich voll dabei! Bisschen Fegen und Knöpfchen drücken...und regelmäßig Tierchen retten.
Hauptbeschäftigung ist Fische füttern und schwimmen.

Neben den kleinen Hydraulik- und Pupspumpenexperimenten.

Unterhalt mit dem Strom müsste man über das ganze Jahr rechnen. Im Sommer läuft die Pumpenanlage mit ca..70-80W durchschnittlich durch- im Winter bei Frost mit 25W. Es ist nicht billig, nicht geschenkt- aber:
ich gucke da das ganze Jahr auf und in das Wasser oder raus.


----------



## Kreuzi (8. Mai 2017)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Hallo Kreuzi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Den ganzen Teich in der Stund 2mal wäre schon etwas viel.
Hmmm  aber eine geile Idee wäre es schon 





Küstensegler schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin gespannt, was durch die Nachbesserungen durch NG herauskommt. Halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden.



Natürlich kommen die ganzen Erfolge oder auch Nichterfolge hier rein 




4711LIMA schrieb:


> H......
> Zu Deinem Hechtkrautfoto, da meine ich da fehlts etwas am Dünger, dann wird das schon.
> 
> ....



Düngen, das ist hier die Frage, welche man aufgreifen sollte. 
In meinem Filtergraben sieht es ja eher etwas mager aus, was das närstoffarme Wasser bestätigen würde. Dagegen spricht, dass im Sommer trübes Wasser hab.... Die Pflanzen wachsen aber trotzdem nicht. Ich pump dan die trübe Brühe durch den Filtergraben quasi nur noch rundum, da fast keine Pflanzen da sind. Ich denke so kann das System nie funktionieren.

Ob das düngen der Pflanzen evtl. einen Durchbuch bringt?
Bei der Erstbepflanzung düngt man ja die Pflannzen auch und im ersten Jahr war auch mein Teich recht schön.




tosa schrieb:


> also, man muss entscheiden:
> 
> Klarwassergarantie:
> ich kann bis auf den Boden gucken, da steht nicht das der Boden klinisch rein sein muss soll.
> ...



Wenn ich den Boden sehe, dann ist das für mich in Ordnung. Es ist auch in Ordnung, wenn das Wasser mal zwei Wochen etwas trüb ist. Absolutes NoGo ist , wenn es im Frühling trüb wird und erst im Herbst wieder aufklart, so wie es die letzten drei oder vier Jahre war.
Dass da etwas Mulm liegt, mit dem kann ich auch leben, sonst hätte ich mir ja einen blauen Pool gebaut. 




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern fingerdicken Mulm von den Stufen und Boden gekehrt und somit aufgewirbelt. Das Zeugs bleibt relativ lange in Schwebe. Filteranlage lief nicht einmal "volle" Pulle mit allen drei Membranpumpen zu dem Zeitpunkt.
> Es lief der LH nur mit knappen 80W/ Thomas 80HN.
> 
> Das Mulm fegen ringsherum dauert 10min mit Teleskopstiel und Poolbürste.
> ...



Mit nur Fegen bringe ich meinen Teich nicht sauber. Nach meiner vorletzten Saugorgie, war noch etwas Mulm übrig, da das Wasser schon zu trübe war. Ich hatte eine Woche lang täglich mehrmals das Zeug aufgewirbelt. Dann war die Algenblüte da.


----------



## Kreuzi (8. Mai 2017)

Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Also: Nur weil alle möglichen Leute in angeblich „sozialen Medien“ übereinander herfallen, muss das hier ja nicht auch so sein. Tausende von Videos aus unserem Park zeigen, dass es grundsätzlich geht. Also reden wir doch erst einmal entspannt darüber, warum es im Einzelfall nicht geht. Das fängt immer erst einmal mit einer Bestandsaufnahme und Bewertung an. Dann – und erst dann - kommt die Empfehlung.
> 
> ...



OK, bis jetzt fällt ja keiner über den anderen her und ich hoffe es bleibt auch so. Je kontrverser die Diskussion umso mehr können wir alle dabei lernen. Es wäre ja langweilig, wenn alle die gleiche Meinung haben. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin derzeit nicht vom Naturagartkonzept überzeugt, jedoch will ich mich auch nicht dagegen verschließen. Auch mir wäre es lieber, wenn ich mit meiner bestehenden Anlage sauberes Wasser hätte und mir einen teuren Umbau sparen könnte. Die Kohle kann ich dann im Urlaub verbraten


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2017)

Nur mal so nebenbei- ich bin verwirrt.

Die Sedimentierung von allem, was so angesaugt wird in den Schwimmteichen nach NG im Filterteich soll ja für den CO2 Haushalt gut sein.....

Was haltet Ihr davon:
"In großen Teichen ist es sinnvoll, bei der Aufbereitung des Wassers Trommelfilter einzusetzen. Damit ein Teich stabil bleibt, darf das Wasser keinen Überschuss an Nährstoffen enthalten, da sonst das Wachstum unerwünschter Algen begünstigt wird. Fischfutterreste oder Herbstlaub beispielsweise sinken auf den Teichgrund, wo sie vermodern. Dadurch werden Nährstoffe freigesetzt, die das Entstehen einer Vegetation fördern, die das ökologische Gleichgewicht im Teich stört. Sie breitet sich sehr schnell aus und entzieht nützlichen aber langsamer wachsenden Pflanzen die Nahrungsgrundlage. Bei Fischteichen und großen Teichanlagen werden deshalb oft *Trommelfilter* eingesetzt, um das Wasser zu reinigen und Nährstoffe aus dem System zu exportieren."

und

"Damit das biologische Gleichgewicht im Gewässer nicht aus den Fugen gerät, muss das Wasser aufbereitet und von den nährstoffhaltigen Sedimenten befreit werden. Es gibt verschiedene Systeme, um das Wasser zu filtern. Die Art und die Dimension der Filteranlage hängen von der Größe, der Form und der Funktion des jeweiligen Gewässers ab. So erfordert es beispielsweise einen höheren Aufwand an Energie, um in einem Koiteich klares Wasser zu haben, als es bei einem Naturteich vergleichbarer Größe der Fall wäre. Bei der Teichreinigung von großen Gewässern haben sich Trommelfilter bewährt" ?

Quelle: NG https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teichtechnik/Trommelfilter/

Es wird da aber auch wieder die Frage nach Aufwand und Nutzen sein....da habe ich es ja mit einem "großen" Teich richtig gemacht!

Vielleicht wäre dieses Jahr bei Kreuzi noch NG-Hilfe und Geduld angesagt.
Wäre auch fair NG gegenüber- vielleicht haben die ja noch ein AS im Ärmel.

Wenn das nicht hilft, kann man sich ja auch wieder an NG orientieren- nur dann die andere Variante der Filtertechnik (wo vielleicht nicht mehr Energie für den Pumpbetrieb benötigt wird als jetzt)....


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2017)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> Ob das düngen der Pflanzen evtl. einen Durchbuch bringt?
> Bei der Erstbepflanzung düngt man ja die Pflannzen auch und im ersten Jahr war auch mein Teich recht schön.



du lieferst dir ja schon selbst deine Antwort - mit Düngekegel kannst du genau nur den Wurzelbereich der pflanzen mit Nährstoffen versorgen.


----------



## tosa (8. Mai 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Du zeigst in beeindruckender Weise das es auch mit weniger Umwälzung und Technik funktioniert und hast dafür tausende gute Beispiele.





anz111 schrieb:


> Das zuviel Technik kontraproduktiv ist, ist die beste Aussage des Herrn Jorek. Es will aber nicht rein in so manchen Kopf



ich nehme mal beide Beiträge zusammen.....

Wenn es denn ohne Technik so einfach wäre müßten ja alle Naturteiche und natürlichen Gewässer ganzjährig glasklar bis auf den Boden sein, oder? Komisch, ich wohne wie einige andere in der wasserreichsten Gegend der Bundesrepublik mit teilweise den nachweislich in Europa saubersten Gewässern, eine absoluten Ökologie, Wasserpflanzen etc.; warum sehe ich von meinem Boot dann meistens nicht den Boden in 80cm-1m Tiefe? Gut, ich gebe allen Recht, ein Trommelfilter und eine UV-Lampe in der Größe ist wohl noch nicht erfunden worden und wäre unwirtschaftlich. Aber die Gewässer haben ihre eigene Biologie.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2017)

Naturagart  betreibt an ihren Anlagen wohl mehrere Trommelfilteranlagen.
Die  Beiden auf dem Steg sollen für bis zu 150m3/h je TF gut sein.

NG kennt also  Beide Varianten.
Interessant wäre es von Norbert zu erfahren, wie dasVerhältnis der angewandten Filtertechnik  bei NG selber  ist.


----------



## Geisy (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo Tosa
Ich denke das Äcker in dem Einzugsgebiet wo das Wasser her kommt doch stark gedüngt sind in deiner Gegend.
In Kroatien kenne ich Binnengewässer die klar sind. 
Du solltest da Boot fahren.

Gruß 
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Mai 2017)

Rüdersdorfer Kalksee...im Sommer glasklar...10 m Sicht. 
Helenesee auch gut...genug zum U Boot fahren


----------



## tosa (8. Mai 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> ch denke das Äcker in dem Einzugsgebiet wo das Wasser her kommt doch stark gedüngt sind in deiner Gegend.



das würde nicht der europäischen Richtlinie für besonders reine Gewässer entsprechen und somit wäre das Siegel ruckzuck weg!


----------



## tosa (8. Mai 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Rüdersdorfer Kalksee



na, was da wohl an Kalk noch greifbar ist....


----------



## Kreuzi (10. Mai 2017)

*10.05.2017*

Servus Jungs,

ich hab jetzt den Skimmer mit 12V-Pumpe und Filter aufgebaut.
NG-Stapelfilter bestehend aus:
- Grobfilter
- 2x VF 8 Modul mit Organikfilter
- 1X VF 8 Modul mit Organikfilter und *Phosphatadsorber*
- Bodenmodul
auf die Schwämme hab ich jetzt mal verzichtet.

Der Teich ist klar und die Wassertemperatur beträgt ca. 10°C...uuuuund endlich scheint die Sonne 
Ich hab ein bisschen umgerührt um den Mulm in den Filtergraben zu bekommen...-->  Jetzt ist der Teich "angetrübt" 
Der Wasserfall produziert etwas Schaum
Der Filtergraben: Teilweise hat meine Frau auf der obersten Stufe schon wieder etwas nachgepflanzt, der Rest..... naja

     

Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Mai 2017)

Hier werden noch 3 NG- Stapelfilter (verm. das "Langzeitmodell" ) angeboten für 150 das Stück.
Dazu 2 Durchlauf- UVC für 80,-
http://koi-live.de/ftopic46842.html

Es sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus- jetzt zumindest.
Lässt Du die Schwämme vom HF-Teil weg, weil Du nicht mehr quetschen willst?
Ist vermutlich einfacher die "Jutematten" wegzuwerfen und neu zu kaufen.

Wenn Du etwas die Förderhöhe reduzieren willst und somit den Gegendruck für die Pumpe, kann es günstig sein, mehrere flache Stapelkisten zu haben als einen hohen Turm....

In den kleinanzeigen war vor kurzem ein TF drin..von Aquaforte für 999,- 6 Mon alt von privat...
Der geht auch gepumpt und wäre gut für Skimmer - und BA.
Nur falls es zu lästig wird mit den Matten und Schwämmen- die vom Filterprinzip gut sind.


----------



## Kreuzi (10. Mai 2017)

Servus Thorsten,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hier werden noch 3 NG- Stapelfilter (verm. das "Langzeitmodell" ) angeboten für 150 das Stück.
> Dazu 2 Durchlauf- UVC für 80,-
> http://koi-live.de/ftopic46842.html


Ich finde den einen Stapelfilter schon zuviel. Weitere solche Filter lehne ich definitiv ab, da baue ich dann lieber um.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus- jetzt zumindest.
> Lässt Du die Schwämme vom HF-Teil weg, weil Du nicht mehr quetschen willst?
> Ist vermutlich einfacher die "Jutematten" wegzuwerfen und neu zu kaufen.


Ja, bis jetzt ist es auch noch sehr kalt.
Richtig, die Schwämme lasse ich wegen der Faulheit weg 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> In den kleinanzeigen war vor kurzem ein TF drin..von Aquaforte für 999,- 6 Mon alt von privat...
> Der geht auch gepumpt und wäre gut für Skimmer - und BA.
> Nur falls es zu lästig wird mit den Matten und Schwämmen- die vom Filterprinzip gut sind.


Gepumpt und nur für Skimmer ist IMHO dann wieder eine "Bastellösung"

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## Norbert Jorek (11. Mai 2017)

Ich grüße …

... und ziehe mehr der Vollständigkeit halber meine Stellungnahme in einem anderen Forum auch an diese Stelle. Wir haben die Diskussion zwischen den gleichen Personen jetzt in mindestens zwei Foren. Ich habe das so nicht begonnen, die Positionen klären sich jedoch allmählich und ich halte es für sinnvoll, das hier jetzt noch einmal weiterzuführen.

Ich möchte einige Positionen definieren:

*Was kann (und will) NaturaGart*
Dieses Unternehmen heißt NaturaGart, weil wir Natur und Garten kombinieren. Unser Ziel ist die umweltfreundlichste, nachhaltigste Lösung mit minimalem Energieeinsatz und unter maximaler Schonung der Lebewesen im Teich. NaturaGart ist kein Dienstleister für Koi-Intensivhaltung und unser Ziel ist auch nicht die Sterilisierung von Teichwasser.
Wir bekommen immer wieder Teich-Projekte auf den Tisch, bei denen wir den Interessenten sagen „Mach es bitte ohne uns“. Der Grund:
Wir wollen nicht die Verantwortung übernehmen für Teiche, die ein Sicherheits-Risiko sind. Wir wollen keine Fischdichte, die erheblich über gewerblicher Karpfenmast liegt. Denn Zehntausende von Diskussionsbeiträgen über kranke Fische in diversen Foren zeigen deutlich, was dann passiert.
NaturaGart darf nicht zu einer Anlaufstelle für Koi-Probleme werden, denn wir dürften diesen Kunden dann noch nicht einmal helfen. Wir haben in unserem Zoo sehr wahrscheinlich mehr Fisch-Kompetenz als fast alle Tierarztpraxen der Republik. Aber niemand außer Tierärzten darf eine Meinung zu einem kranken Fisch entwickeln. Und die Tierärztin in unserem Team wird sich hüten, dazu Ferndiagnosen zu machen. Da ist Frust bei Kunden vorprogrammiert.
Forenteilnehmer hingegen „dürfen“ sehr viel mehr unter dem Schutzmantel der Anonymität. Aber NaturaGart darf es nicht – und deshalb entscheiden wir im Einzelfall: Wenn Fischhaltung maßvoll betrieben werden soll, sind wir dabei. Wenn Koi-Massenhaltung und Risiko-Baustellen gewollt sind, melden wir uns daraus ab.

*Was wollen die Teichbauer?*
Der Münsteraner beschreibt (in einem anderen Forum) sehr genau das Problem: Er will auch noch durch 6 – 10 m Wassersäule die Schuppen seiner Koi zählen. Er ist „Koi-verrückt“, wie er sagt (Zitat!).
Ich halte das für eine Extremposition, die die meisten Teichbesitzer nicht teilen.

Wir haben eine zunehmende Zahl von Teichbau-Interessenten, die schockiert sind von Thorstens 4-Jahres-Baustelle. Die wissen sehr schnell ganz genau, dass sie so etwas garantiert nicht wollen. Seht Euch die ersten Seiten dieses Themas (in dem anderen Forum) an: Eigentlich will Kreuzi nur bis zum Grund sehen können – tiefer geht ja sowieso nicht. Er wurde sofort zugeballert mit Empfehlungen für Sandfilter, 12malige Wasserumwälzung etc. Niemand hat sich in dieser Phase für Wasseranalysen und mögliche Wartungsfehler interessiert.
Das erneute Zitieren von Kreuzis Problemlage unterstreicht das noch einmal: Grünes Wasser wird als Problem empfunden. Dabei sind das nur die Auswirkungen eines Problems, das zeitlich deutlich früher entsteht.

Ausführlicher findet Ihr das in diesem Video:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au8qMqsaruI_


Es steht jedem frei, für seine Ideen zu kämpfen und zu „missionieren“. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es für jeden so gewonnenen Koi-Freak mehrere Gartenfreunde, die vorsichtshalber auf einen eigenen Teich verzichten. Und das finde ich schade, denn deren Leben könnte netter sein.

80 – 85% der Teilnehmer an unseren Teichbau-Seminaren sind Schwimmteichbauer. Dass es geht und wie es geht, das sehen sie hier im Park. Gelegentlich gibt es Wartungsfehler. Davon tauchen ein paar in solchen Foren auf. Wäre nett, wenn Ihr auch mal diejenigen zur Kenntnis nehmen könntet, die überhaupt keine Probleme haben. Thorsten sagt ja, dass er selbst mehrere kennt. Geht also wohl doch.

Wir nehmen Kreuzis Teich einfach als Beispiel dafür, was mit welchem Aufwand möglich ist. Ich werde ihm demnächst leihweise eine 55 Watt-UV-Anlage zur Verfügung stellen. An der kommt er nicht vorbei, wenn er immer bis zum Boden sehen will. Ansonsten hat er den Nachteil, dass es zum damaligen Bautermin noch keine Sedimentfallen für den Teichgrund gab. Die sind viel pflegeleichter als die Körbe. Aber wir haben hier mehrere Teiche mit solchen Körben und die sind auch klar.
Ich habe keine Angst vor einer solchen öffentlichen Show.
Festhalten sollten wir: Die Koi-Freak-Lösungen liegen derzeit bei 5000 Euro Filtertechnik. Ich bin bis jetzt bei 10 Euro Phosphat-Adsorber. Wir werden sehen …

Noch kurz zu einigen der angesprochenen Punkte:

*Sichtweite Unterwasserpark*
Die umliegenden Landwirte haben mit ihrer Maisproduktion den Nitratgehalt des Grundwassers innerhalb kürzester Zeit (Biogas-Boom) auf weit über 100 mg Nitrat/l hochgetrieben. Wir haben mit dem Nachfüllwasser Dünger eingeschleppt, der uns eine massive Algenblüte im Unterwasserpark beschert hat. Der damalige Tauchbasisleiter hat zudem die Wartungsrichtlinien zu locker gesehen. Wir haben daher seine Stelle neu besetzt und haben längst wieder über 5 m Sichtweite. Nochmals zur Erinnerung: Gib bei YouTube „NaturaGart“ ein, sortiere nach Upload-Datum und sieh Dir die Videos der Taucher an.
Hier ist eins vom 1.5.2017




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKWQYgN3M0A_


*Filterposition*
Die Pflanzen in Kreuzis Teich haben anscheinend auch nach 5 Jahren noch Hunger. Das, was im Teich an Nährstoffen verfügbar ist, ist offensichtlich zu wenig. Wenn ich den Pflanzen das Wenige am Anfang des Filtergrabens auch noch wegnehme, wachsen die noch schlechter und sie können ihren Job nicht machen. Der Filtergraben eines Schwimmteiches braucht also zwingend das Sediment – auch noch aus anderen Gründen.

Wenn wir ein paar hundert Kilo Fischfutter einsetzen, ändert sich die Lage. Dann ist für die Pflanzen immer genug Dünger da und dann macht es Sinn, das meiste bereits am Anfang des Filtergrabens zu entfernen.
Kleine nährstoffarme Schwimmteiche funktionieren also völlig anders als Fischteiche mit zusätzlicher Fütterung. Wir haben die wirtschaftliche Lösung für den 100m³-Schwimmteich und wir realisieren Sichtweiten von 5 - 10 m in 35.000 m³ Unterwasserpark mit über 2 m langen Fischen.
Es bleibt also bei der „Binsenweisheit“: Es gibt unterschiedliche Teiche, es gibt unterschiedliche Problemlagen und es gibt unterschiedliche Lösungen dafür.
NaturaGart bietet nicht eine überzogene Lösung für alles, sondern angepasste Varianten.
Dazu gehört immer auch eine richtige Verhaltensweise – aber grundsätzlich zeigen wir in unserem Park, dass das so funktioniert.
Bei der Zirkulationsrate ist Thorsten wahrscheinlich ein Komma verrutscht: Wir pumpen im Unterwasserpark etwa 10.000 m³/Tag, drehen den Teichinhalt von 35.000 m³ also alle 3,5 Tage, nicht Stunden!

*Zu den NaturaGart-Modulfiltern:*
Trommelfilter sind ein Scheunentor für kleine Mini-Algen. Den folgenden Denkansatz von Thorsten halte ich für falsch:

_Zitat:   
"Kaputt" bekommt man diese oft nur durch UV.
Deswegen muss ggf. die Umwälzung in Bezug auf das Teichvolumen so hoch sein, dass die UV mehr Algenzellen schädigt, als sich im Teich reproduzieren können._

Meine Position hingegen: Man muss die Mini-Algen mit UV umbringen und sofort einsammeln. Genau das können die Trommelfilter nicht und genau dafür gibt es die Organik-Matten im NaturaGart-Filter.
Und unter diesen Bedingungen reichen dann auch kleinere Pumpen mit wenig Stromverbrauch.
Im Park regeln wir das bei den Schwimmteich-Typen meistens mit einem Superfeinfilter für unter 300 Euro und tauschen nur die Organikmatten aus. Alles was größer ist, sedimentiert im Filtergraben und kommt gar nicht beim Filter an. 70 - 90 % des Drecks machen also überhaupt gar keine Arbeit.

Ein NaturaGart-Standard-Filter sammelt etwa 9 kg Schlamm. Wenn ich aus einem ausgehungerten Schwimmteich jede Woche 9 kg Schlamm rausholen kann, dann stellt sich mir erst einmal die Frage: Wie kommt das da rein. Dann muss ich erst einmal diese Frage klären – und das ist fast immer ein Wartungsproblem.

*Rest-Sediment*
Es wird immer mal irgendwo Sediment liegen bleiben. Das kann man zur Sedimentfalle schieben oder, wie Kreuzi, mit einem vorhandenen Schlammsauger rausholen. Klares Ziel: Der Boden ist sauber.
Siehe auch hier:
https://www.naturagart.de/tv/teichbau-video/loesungen-fuer-das-algenproblem
oder hier:
https://www.naturagart.de/tv/teichbau-video/das-sediment

*Zulässigkeit von Filterkellern*
Ich teile die Auffassung, dass ein Schwerkraft-Filter energetisch effektiver ist als die gepumpte Version. Auch Lufthebe-Anlagen sind interessant und dafür eine gute Lösung. Das Problem ist nur, dass man damit das Wasser an einer Stelle hat an der kein Elektriker die übliche Hardware anschließen darf.
_
Zitat:   
Danach müßte ein namhafter Koiteichhersteller wie ... bei jedem seiner Teiche gegen die VDE-Normen verstossen._ 

Nein - tut er nicht. Denn er verkauft Schwerkraft-Filter, die außerhalb des Teiches unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eingebaut werden. Das ist die Aussage – mehr nicht.
Und jeder von Euch glaubt, dass das irgendwas mit Filterkellern zu tun hat. Die interpretiert Ihr da aber einfach nur rein. Eure Filterkeller kommen in den Aufbauanleitungen überhaupt nicht vor.
Da wird auch niemand so blöd sein und Euch schriftlich geben, dass ihr das so bauen könnt.
Das sind Fake-News, die in den Foren einfach nur von einem zum anderen durchreicht werden.
Ok wäre: Ihr baut eine Schwerkraft-Anlage an einem Hang unterhalb des Teiches ein. Ich kenne aber niemanden, der das so macht.
Ein Filterkeller ist rechtlich ein Nassraum. Sobald eine Filter- und UV-Komponente 230 Volt braucht, darf die in einem solchen Filterkeller nicht stehen. Das hat (Ex-Elektriker) Thorsten ja auch eingeräumt:

_Zitat:   
Der Norbert hat in Bezug auf die baulichen Vorschriften der DINVDE 0100 Recht. Egal wie unsinnig das uns teilweise erscheinen mag- es gibt vorgeschriebene Zonen und Abstände um "Badebecken" herum.
Dort darf innerhalb dieser "Zonen 0 und 1 " kein 230V- betriebenes Gerät sein. Nur 12 Wechselspannung oder 30V Gleichspannung.  _ 

Wenn die falschen Verbindungen aufgehen, wird Thorstens Keller in 10 - 15 Sekunden bis zum Stromkontakt geflutet. In der Zeit kommt man da ja noch nicht einmal raus. Fragt doch mal einen Feuerwehrmann, was der von abgesoffenen Kellern hält. Die schalten eher in der ganzen Siedlung den Strom ab, bevor die auch nur in die Nähe wollen.

Also: Die üblichen angebotenen Geräte dürft Ihr unter den Filterkeller-Bedingungen gar nicht einbauen. Ohne Unfall wird das bei Euch allerdings niemand überprüfen. Aber es ist nicht in Ordnung, Leuten wie Kreuzi so etwas zu empfehlen ohne zu sagen, dass es illegal ist.

Das gleiche betrifft die auch die empfohlenen Tauch-UVCs. Die Geräte sind gut – aber Privatpersonen dürfen das wegen der damit verbundenen Gefahren nicht einsetzen. Es gibt ein eindeutiges Verkaufsverbot - trotzdem wird Kreuzi genau das empfohlen. Ich frage mich, was das soll.
Ich halte das Verbot auch für falsch – aber ich kann doch nicht einen anderen dazu ermuntern, einen Filterkeller zu betonieren und solche Hardware zu installieren - ohne ihm zu sagen, auf was er sich da einlässt.

*NaturaGart-Position*
Also: Ich werde auf keinen Fall dieses Unternehmen, die 160 Arbeitsplätze und diesen Park riskieren, nur damit ein (selbsternannter) „Koi-Verrückter“ (Zitat!) bei 6-10 m Sichtweite die Schuppen seiner Fische zählen kann. Wenn das der Standard ist und wenn dem Münsteraner übel wird, wenn er über weniger reden soll, dann teilt sich das nette Teich-Hobby ganz einfach in zwei Welten:

Auf der einen Seite gibt es einige „Koi-Verrückte“ (Erneut: Das ist keine Wertung, sondern ein Zitat!). Sie operieren mit illegalen Lösungen für irrationale Anforderungen.
Und auf der anderen Seite gibt es fast 100% der Teichbesitzer, die eine rechtlich zulässige, einfache Lösung wollen.
Solange jeder auf seiner Seite bleibt, ist das in Ordnung.
Sobald für illegale Lösungen geworben wird, möchte ich, dass der Unterschied klargestellt wird.
Dann kann jeder Teichbau-Interessent entscheiden, ob er die legale oder illegale Version wählt.

Ach ja – zu den angezweifelten Fotos:
Das mit dem Schwimmteich war aus dem letzten Jahr – da war das Wasser aber schon etwa 2 Jahre drin. Hier eins mit der Zeitung von gestern.
Da sieht man übrigens auch, dass der Skimmer funktioniert:
  
Und hier ein Blick unter Wasser (bei wenig Licht und weitgehend bedecktem Himmel).
  

Und noch eins aus einem anderen Teich – auch das mit Zeitung und Datum. Sichtweite über 5 m. Derzeit etwas trüb, aber zum „Zehenzählen“ würde es allemal reichen. Und mehr wollen die meisten Schwimmteichbesitzer nicht:
  

Freundliche Grüße
Norbert von NaturaGart


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Mai 2017)

Danke Norbert, für die Info / das Foto mit dem gegenwärtigen Teichwasserzustand!


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2017)

Das Thema hatten wir schon..
https://www.weka.de/elektrosicherheit/vde-0100-702-elektrische-anlagen-bei-schwimmbecken-co/
und
http://www.vh-buchshop.de/media/upload/file/leseproben/143416MS.pdf

Bereich 0 ist das Becken selber. 
 Bereich 1 ist der waagerechte Bereich oberhalb des Beckens plus jeweils 2m Breite in 2m Höhe.

Keller...mit Deckel..direkt neben dem Becken sind in keinem der Bereiche und somit raus. 
Eine vernünftige Installation vorausgesetzt. 

Andernfalls wären Poolfilter und Gegenstromanlagen in Kellern neben dem Pool alle illegal! 
Wer Bedenken hat..baut den Filterkeller in 2 m Abstand vom Teichrand.....und wäre rechtlich gaaaaanz sicher. 
Genau wie die NG Pumpenschächte (dort kann man trocken aufgestellte 230V- Pumpen betreiben)

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, es geht irgendwie um das Vermeiden von sparsamen und effektiven Schwerkraftfiltern mit jedem Argument....
daher auch *hier bitte meine Fragen an NG*:
------------------------------------------------------------------
Dankeschön Norbert für Dein Statement! 
 Sehr nette Bilder. 

Wenn man Pumpleistungen vergleicht, dann in Relation zu W/1m3 Förderleistung. 
Auch wenn NG mit weniger Umwälzung in Bezug auf das Gesamtvolumen kalkuliert. 
Wie schon geschrieben. ..ich kenne auch funktionierende NG Schwimmteiche. 
Denen habe ich sogar die NG Hefte mal vorbeigebracht. 

Diese benötigen aber genau so viel Energie wie mein Monster. 
Und ...auf den m3 gerechnet....sieht die Energiebilanz schlechter aus als 2...3.W/m3. 

Die Gesamtkosten einer Pumpe hast Du ja in deinem Video vom Seminar gut dargestellt. 
Auch die Verluste in Rohren und bei Förderhöhen....gut gemacht. 

Bei Natur und Garten bin ich Deiner Meinung. Ein Teich ohne Pflanzzonen wäre mir zu kahl. Den Fischen auch.....aber die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. 

Norbert...Du kennst ja meine Doku. Glaubst Du wirklich, dass bei Flutung des Filterkellers etwas passiert.... 
Alle 230V Anschlüsse und Geräte liegen oberhalb des maximalen Teichwasserspiegels. 
Steuerung und Verteilung ausserhalb...Wasser geerdet. ..FI.. 

* Nun bitte ich wiederum um die Beantwortung meiner Fragen, die mich pers. interessieren. *
NG kann da ggf. sicher ein paar hilfreiche Tips geben. 

* 1*. Wo ist der baurechtliche Unterschied zwischen Filterkeller und den NG Pumpenschächten- die ich konstr. Gut finde 

* 2*. Wieviel m3 filtert NG im Park mit Trommelfilter und wieviel mit HF und VF 
 (Da ist mir wirklich ein Komma verrutscht )

*3*. WIE entsorgt NG das Spülwasser der Trommelfilter wohin? 

*4*.ist die Trommelfilter Doppel- Anlage von NG aus dem Katalog auf dem Steg mit der daneben stehenden Druckpumpe, UV in der Sammelkammer VDE konform? 

*5*. Die Pumpen dort.im Wasser?...ebenfalls VDE konform? 
Steht diese Anlage am Tauchteich? 

* 6.*Zwecks UV und Algen schädigen und herausfiltern gibt es ja immer wieder versch. Ansichten. Oft stille Post. .

Die sehr kleinen Algen gehen mit 1y doch fast überall durch...egal ob Filterjutenmatte oder Siebgewebe. 
Was passiert mit den Algen in der UV vor dem Filter, dass diese in der Jute oder Naturfasermatte der HF z.B hängenbleiben? 

Werden diese größer, klumpen zusammen?

An den automatisch abreinigenden Sieben bildet sich auch ein gewisser Filterkuchen, der feiner filtert als die Maschenweite. 

Ich hatte ja schon gedacht, Kreuzi mit einem 2. NG Filter zu versorgen...längere Standzeiten und ggf. weniger Förderhöhe..
Aber der NG- Kunde Kreuzi hat diese Erfahrung:


Kreuzi schrieb:


> Ich finde den einen Stapelfilter schon zuviel. Weitere solche Filter lehne ich definitiv ab, da baue ich dann lieber um.



 Vielen Dank


----------



## Geisy (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Norbert

Danke für den Beitrag vom Fachmann. Ich hoffe das Kreuzi deine Anweisungen befolgt und dann auch berichtet wenn es geklappt hat.
Nur so hört das mit dem Schlecht reden mal auf.

Besonders gefällt mir das:


Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Trommelfilter sind ein Scheunentor für kleine Mini-Algen. Den folgenden Denkansatz von Thorsten halte ich für falsch:
> 
> _Zitat:
> "Kaputt" bekommt man diese oft nur durch UV.
> ...



Das bestätigt auch meine Meinung das die Gewebefilter wie Trommler und EBF gar nicht so gut sind wie dargestellt.

Einen Luftheber für Schwerkraftsysteme ist das effektivste was man machan kann. Strom hat man so gar nicht im Wasser und die Pumpe kann weit enfernt stehen.
Ich hab schon ca. 50 verschiedene Luftheber gebaut, aber einen Schacht habe ich noch nie gebraucht. So kann da auch keiner rein fallen.
Ich hab nun sogar schwimmende Luftheber-Filter Kombis.

Filterkeller ist für die Leute die ihre viele teuere Technik verstecken müssen, wobei dann meistens wenn man zu Besuch kommt der Deckel auf steht zum zeigen. Man hat fast den Eindruck das Hobby Technik ist wichtiger als der Teich.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Unser Ziel ist die umweltfreundlichste, nachhaltigste Lösung mit minimalem Energieeinsatz und unter maximaler Schonung der Lebewesen im Teich


Das ist auch mein Ziel, gleicher Vorname gleiches Ziel.
Ich würde meine Luftheber Filter Kombi in den Filtergraben intregrieren.
Infos dazu kann ich dir bei Interesse gerne per PN schicken.
Das hat nichts mit dem Filter auf meiner Homepage zutun.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2017)

Geisy- niemand redet hier schlecht. Es wird nett und konstruktiv diskutiert, gefragt und geantwortet.
Ich pers.....finde ja die Idee eines sehr naturnahen Schwimmteiches gut.
Wer wirklich reine Natur will und keine Filtertechnik, für den wäre die Idee einer Teich- Saugleitungen- Filterteich nach NG- LH-Rückläufe konsequent und effektiv. Kein Strom am Teich. Keine Technik. Natur pur....


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Das bestätigt auch meine Meinung das die Gewebefilter wie Trommler und EBF gar nicht so gut sind wie dargestellt.



aber das Spaltsieb rockt es mit 200my? oder doch eher 300my?



Geisy schrieb:


> Filterkeller ist für die Leute die ihre viele teuere Technik verstecken müssen, wobei dann meistens wenn man zu Besuch kommt der Deckel auf steht zum zeigen. Man hat fast den Eindruck das Hobby Technik ist wichtiger als der Teich.



zum Glück warst du noch nie bei mir, ich zeige meine High-End-Technik nie freiwillig und die Tür ist meistens zu.


----------



## Geisy (11. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> aber das Spaltsieb rockt es mit 200my? oder doch eher 300my?





Geisy schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit dem Filter auf meiner Homepage zutun.


Ich denke du hast das von mir nicht gelesen. 
Ich mach schon länger nichts mehr mit Spaltsieb weil man es nicht braucht.

Du nutzt auch jede Gelegenheit um ......................
Ich kann da Lima schon verstehen.


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> NaturaGart ist kein Dienstleister für Koi-Intensivhaltung und unser Ziel ist auch nicht die Sterilisierung von Teichwasser.


aber warum bietet ihr dann das Produkt an?
https://www.naturagart.de/gartenteich/fischteich



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Wir wollen keine Fischdichte, die erheblich über gewerblicher Karpfenmast liegt.


na, da hätte ich gerne mal eine Definition zu!



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Denn Zehntausende von Diskussionsbeiträgen über kranke Fische in diversen Foren zeigen deutlich, was dann passiert.


richtig, das passiert meistens mit einem Teich mit hohem Pflanzenanteil, dort bilden sich dann wunderschön die aneroben Zonen. Auch Kies im Teich wird gerne genommen. Ich denke heute noch mit Grauen daran als ich 7000kg Kies mit Eimern aus meinem Teich holte. Den konnte ich als Sondermüll entsorgen. Denn dort sind die so gern beschriebenen Sedimente geblieben.

und an Zehntausende Beiträge zu dem Thema kann ich mich wahrlich nicht erinnern und ich kenne sehr viele Foren!



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich mehr Fisch-Kompetenz als fast alle Tierarztpraxen der Republik


Richtig, der normal Haustierarzt ist damit wahrscheinlich überfordert, aber zum Glück haben sich diesbezüglich bundesweit sehr erfahrene und kompetente Tierärzte gefunden, u.a. ist einer zuvor auch Fischwirt, wenn nicht sogar Meister gewesen. Ich weiß nicht ob man sich hier nicht etwas weit aus dem Fenster wagt.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> An der kommt er nicht vorbei, wenn er immer bis zum Boden sehen will.


richtig, und warum wurde die ihm vorher nie angeboten? Ich denke Eure Angebote sind Plug&Play?



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Die Koi-Freak-Lösungen liegen derzeit bei 5000 Euro Filtertechnik.


Wenn man bei Euch kauft dürfte diese Summe bei großen Teichen kaum reichen
Von daher sollten wir diesbezüglich lieber das Thema wechseln, ich will nicht schuld daran sein das es da zu Schwierigkeiten kommt.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> und haben längst wieder über 5 m Sichtweite.


das würde mich zu dieser Jahreszeit auch wundern wenn es anders wäre!



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Wir haben die wirtschaftliche Lösung


wirtschaftlich für wen? Gepumpt kann nie wirtschaftlich werden, in spätestens 10 Jahren werden wir mindestens 50 Cent/kwh bezahlen, da fallen dann die ganzen gepumpten Lösungen vom Stuhl, Wette?



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Trommelfilter sind ein Scheunentor für kleine Mini-Algen.


dafür gibt es ja auch die UVC, die verklumpt die kleinen Minialgen und der TF kann diese dann mit seiner Gaze einfangen. Netter Vorteil, ich stehe nicht über stinkenden Schwämmen und versuche diese zu reinigen, oder kaufe mir immer neue um diese zu tauschen.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Meine Position hingegen: Man muss die Mini-Algen mit UV umbringen und sofort einsammeln. Genau das können die Trommelfilter nicht und genau dafür gibt es die Organik-Matten im NaturaGart-Filter.


Falsch, man bringt sie nicht um, man verklumpt diese! und ich sehe dort den TF und auch andere Filter weit vor euren Matten. Was ist eigentlich mit Müllvermeidung?



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> lles was größer ist, sedimentiert im Filtergraben und kommt gar nicht beim Filter an. 70 - 90 % des Drecks machen also überhaupt gar keine Arbeit.


ne, Arbeit nicht, aber wunderprächtig anerobe Zonen werden gebildet.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Ich teile die Auffassung, dass ein Schwerkraft-Filter energetisch effektiver ist als die gepumpte Version.


ich denke mal das dieses schon seit Jahren in der Szene bekannt sein dürfte.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> die außerhalb des Teiches unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eingebaut werden.


ich denke mal alle Filter werden ausserhalb des Teiches installiert. Stop Norbert (Geisy) seiner nicht.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Da wird auch niemand so blöd sein und Euch schriftlich geben, dass ihr das so bauen könnt.


ach ne, ich möchte hier ungern Links einstellen, ich kenne pauschal mehrere Firmen die komplette Teichanlagen in Schwerkraft mit Filterkeller bauen. Eine sogar Plug&Play in ihrer eigenen Werkstatt.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Wenn die falschen Verbindungen aufgehen, wird Thorstens Keller in 10 - 15 Sekunden bis zum Stromkontakt geflutet.


Wäre blöd wenn mein Filterkeller vollläuft, aber ich denke mal das der Wasserstand innerhalb von 1sek mindestens um 30-40cm fällt. und wenn die Elektroinstallation darüber installiert ist passiert dort gar nichts.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> aber Privatpersonen dürfen das wegen der damit verbundenen Gefahren nicht einsetzen


das ist nicht ganz richtig. Es werden derzeit Normen entwickelt wie man sie einsetzen darf. Ein generelles Verbot gibt es nicht. Wer der Tippgeber war kann sich jeder selber ausdenken, zumindest kam gerade Anfang 2014 eine neue Gehäuseversion raus.....


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Du nutzt auch jede Gelegenheit um



Nein Norbert,

aber du zoffst sehr oft auf den moderneren Filtern herum, oder habe ich dich da verwechselt?

Aber du mußt auch mal unterscheiden:

Oldschool:
Bürsten, Spaltsiebe etc

Modern:
TF, EBF etc.

Beides hat seine Berechtigung für den Nutzer der sich damit gerne beschäftigt. Das eine bedarf mehr Arbeit, das andere weniger. Geld kosten sie beide, das eine mehr, das andere weniger. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich einem User in diesem Forum auch mit seinem Teichbau geholfen wo er aus finanziellen Gründen etwas günstigere Technik brauchte. Ich habe ihn aber auch ehrlicherweise auf mehr Pflegeaufwand hingewiesen. Hast du das auch schonmal bei einer modernen Anlage gemacht? In allen Foren zickst du auf den modernen Filtern rum, warum eigentlich?


----------



## Geisy (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Tosa

Ich Antworte nur im selbem Stil wie vorher geschrieben wird, das ist nicht richtig da hast du Recht.

Deshalb für dich:
*Moderne Filter funktionieren gut und automatisch.
Norbert Jorek von Naturagart hat tausende Teiche die auch funktionieren.*

Dies wird meistens von den Highend Freaks bestritten, warum eigendlich?
Ich denke beide Sätze sind richtig und es gibt noch andere Möglichkeiten.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## 4711LIMA (11. Mai 2017)

Naja Tosa, die 7000 kg Kies hast du ja nicht von NG sondern das hast Du wohl selber ausgedacht und wenn Du keine Pflanzen willst, schon mal an einen großen Flachbildschirm gedacht


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Norbert,

alles gut.... aber guck mal was man anbietet:

https://www.naturagart.de/shop/index.php?lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=trommelfilter

UV der Algenkiller, ein sehr interessanter Beitrag, der entspricht absolut meiner Aussage.

https://www.naturagart.de/klares-wasser-im-teich/uv-teichfilter

Nur man sollte überlegen das Naturagard seinen Schwerpunkt auf Teichen hat. Ich sage einfach mal ohne Fischbesatz, oder sehr wenigen. Ich denke mal damit ist alles zu diesem Thema gesagt.


----------



## Kreuzi (11. Mai 2017)

Sch...... da hab ich was losgetreten.
Bitte nicht streiten Jungs, es ist und bleibt Hobby.


----------



## Norbert Jorek (16. Mai 2017)

Ich grüße …

… und freue mich, dass die Diskussion zunehmend konstruktiver wird.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass wir folgenden Stand erreicht haben:

*1) Unstrittig: Es gibt unterschiedliche Teiche und unterschiedliche Anforderungen*
Schwimmteiche ohne Nährstoffimporte durch Fischfutter benötigen nicht den Reinigungsaufwand wie ein stärker besetzter Koiteich.
NaturaGart zeigt mit den Teichen in seinem Park, dass dies mit geringen Durchflussmengen möglich ist. Im Regelfall reicht eine einmalige Zirkulation pro Tag aus. Das Wasser des Tauchparks  passiert lediglich alle 3,5 Tage eine Filterung. Damit sind Sichtweiten deutlich über 5 m erreichbar.
Es gibt Tausende von NaturaGart-Teichen, die problemlos so funktionieren.

*2) Unstrittig: Entscheidend ist die Kontrolle (und Bewegung) des Sedimentes.*
Das erfolgt in Fischteichen oft völlig ausreichend durch die Fische. In Schwimmteichen geschieht dies (meist nur in den Sommermonaten) durch die Schwimmer. Es gibt eigentlich in allen Teichtypen mehrere Monate, in denen das Sediment nicht bewegt wird.
Ohne aktives Aufwirbeln durch Schwimmer oder Fische bleibt das Sediment liegen. Das wird man in jedem Frühjahr unterstützen müssen. Auch Thorsten berichtet ausführlich darüber. Mehrere Beiträge unterstreichen, dass dies auch durch eine wesentlich stärkere Pumpenleistung und Strömung nicht zu ändern ist.
Diese Auffassung teile ich.
Das führt dann aber auch zu der Einschätzung, dass der beste High-Tech-Filter nichts nützt, wenn das Sediment nicht bewegt wird. Wenn das Wasser wärmer wird, landen fast 100% der Partikel aufgrund der Fischtätigkeit im Filter. 
In Schwimmteichen muss man die „Fischarbeit“ durch häufigeres Schwimmen kompensieren oder durch manuelle Reinigung (Schlammsauger einsetzen, Sediment zu den Bodenabläufen schieben).

*3) Unstrittig: Wartungsfehler machen sich durch Algenwachstum bemerkbar.*
Wer das Sediment nicht entfernt, legt auf dem Grund des Teiches eine Art „Komposthaufen“ an. Wenn die Schicht so dick wird, dass sauerstofffreie Zonen entstehen, riskiert man beim Aufwirbeln eine Nährstoff-Freisetzung, die sich in Algenwachstum äußert. Das Sediment sollte also entsorgt werden, solange es noch die flockige, bräunliche Struktur hat.

*4) Unstrittig: Wassergelöste Nährstoffe werden durch mechanische und biologische Filterung kaum reduziert. *
Das wirksamste Verfahren ist der Einbau in pflanzliche Biomasse. Das findet am effektivsten in einem Filtergraben statt. In Schwimmteichen dauert es meistens etwa 10 Jahre, bevor eine Reinigung oder „Pflanzenernte“ erforderlich ist.

*5) Unstrittig: NaturaGart hat keine Vorbehalte gegen High-Tech-Filter *
Da wird ein Auffassungs-Unterschied vermutet, den ich definitiv dementieren kann. Wir betreiben im Park 7 große Trommelfilter sowie mehrere Sandfilter. Das betrifft jedoch Fischteiche oder Spezialanwendungen.
Die 700 m³ Wasser in unserem Aquarium mit sehr vielen großen Fischen filtern wir über eine Kombination von Trommelfilter, Filtergraben und Sandfilter. Das würden wir nicht über unsere Modulfilter machen. Bei kleinen Fischteichen und Schwimmteichen sind die Modulfilter mit den Organikmatten jedoch wirtschaftlicher und effektiver.

*A b w e i c h e n d e    Meinungen gibt es weiterhin zu folgenden Themen:
a) Unterschiedliche Einschätzung: Zulässigkeit der elektrischen Installation*
Da versuchen mehrere Beiträge, sich eine eindeutige rechtliche Situation schönzureden.
Der Vergleich mit Schwimmbad-Filterkellern ist aus meiner Sicht unzulässig. Die Pumpen, Sandfilter und Dosiereinrichtungen  sind geschlossene Systeme und sind eher vergleichbar mit der Heizungsanlage eines Hauses. Man darf natürlich eine Steckdose neben dem Heizkörper in seinem Wohnzimmer haben - aber nicht neben dem offenen Schwimmbecken. Man darf natürlich auch Steckdosen in dem Filterkeller eines Swimmingpools haben, denn die Anlage muss immer abgeschiebert und entwässert werden, bevor man z.B. einen Sandfilter öffnet.
Das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zu einem Trommelfilter und anderen leicht zu öffnenden Anlagen. Man hat unvermeidbar früher oder später Wasserkontakt, darüber hinaus gibt es oft reichlich Kondensat und bei vielen Keller-Konstrukten auch Regenwasser. Auch Pumpenschächte sind daher Nassräume. Und dafür gelten dann eben andere Regeln.
Das geht übrigens bei der Erdung weiter. Auch da gibt es Spielregeln, für die sich in solchen Foren kaum jemand ernsthaft interessiert…
Und dann kommt der Tag, an dem man einen Elektriker braucht. Ohne unmittelbare Gefahr wird der sich bestätigen lassen, dass er vor dem unzulässigen Zustand der Anlage gewarnt hat. Sollte es Personenschäden geben, wird sich der Staatsanwalt für diese Zeilen interessieren, denn nur damit ist der Elektriker raus aus der Verantwortung – und der Teichbesitzer haftet. Und ein Richter wird zu bewerten haben, ob das nach solch einer Warnung noch grobe Fahrlässigkeit ist oder schon mehr.
Einige Beiträge vertrauen auf die Fehlerstrom-Schutzschalter (FI). Seit 2003 sind die allerdings als alleiniger Schutz nicht mehr zulässig – auch nicht mit 30 mA!
Die sind nämlich nur so sicher wie sie richtig verdrahtet und geerdet sind. Zu der Ansprechschwelle kommen auch noch ein verbindliches Erdungssystem und eine definierte Abschaltgeschwindigkeit.  Wer da anfangt zu lesen, wird meistens sehr schnell feststellen, dass diverse Forenempfehlungen von den VDE-Richtlinien ganz weit entfernt sind.
Wenn der Elektriker „Gefahr im Verzug“ feststellt, ist er sogar rechtlich verpflichtet, eine unzulässige Installation vom Netz zu nehmen – egal wie es den heißgeliebten Koi dann geht...
Und das ist keine Theorie! Wir haben schon per Express 12-Volt-Pumpen verschickt, weil der Elektriker einen solchen Filterkeller einfach abgekniffen hat.
Der letzte, der an einem solchen (überschaubaren) Elektro-System eines Filterkellers etwas macht, hat die Verantwortung für alles. Insofern ist es unseriös, mit dem Teichbesitzer zu vereinbaren, dass der den Stromverteiler selbst anschraubt. Dann ist der Teichbesitzer nämlich der letzte und haftet für alles. Ein ordentlicher Lieferant macht das nicht und spätestens nach diesen Zeilen sollte auch kein Teichbesitzer seinen Lieferanten aus dieser Verantwortung entlassen.
Und er sollte auch nicht bei anderen den Eindruck erwecken, dass das mit einem Filterkeller eine ganz einfache Lösung ist.
Wer sich mehr für das  Thema Sicherheit an Teichen interessiert, findet hier mehr:
https://www.naturagart.de/tv/teichbau-video/sicherheit-im-teich-umfeld

*Perspektive des Themas:* _Ich würde mich aus dieser Diskussion jetzt gern verabschieden. NaturaGart hat dieses Thema intensiv geprüft und entschieden, für solche Konstruktionen keine Verantwortung übernehmen zu wollen. Ich bin Biologe und kein Elektromeister. Ich kann nur die Argumente und das Ergebnis dieser Meinungsbildung wiedergeben. Nachvollziehbar wird jetzt sein, dass praktisch niemand ohne Beteiligung eines Elektro-Meisterbetriebes dies entscheiden darf. Und dann darf man aus meiner Sicht auch nicht einem anderen dazu raten.
Zeigt Eurem Elektromeister diesen Diskussionsbeitrag und er wird Euch sagen, ob er die Verantwortung für Euren Filterkeller übernehmen möchte. Falls nicht, haftet Ihr dafür. Und das unter Umständen mit dem eigenen Leben…_

*b) Unterschiedliche Einschätzung: Erforderliche Wassermenge*
In Schwimmteichen und mäßig besetzten Fischteichen fällt relativ wenig Sediment an. Wenn es keine Fische gibt, die das Sediment in der Schwebe halten, bringt mehr Strömung fast nichts. Dann liegt das Sediment auf dem Boden und verfestigt sich dort zu einem dünnen Teppich. Es spielt kaum eine Rolle, ob die Wassersäule darüber mehr oder weniger intensiv bewegt wird. Aber in dem Filtergraben wird fast nichts sedimentieren, weil die Verweildauer zu kurz und die Fließgeschwindigkeit zu hoch ist.
Eine häufigere Zirkulation brauche ich nur bei relativ groben Filtermedien. Da werden die Feinpartikel zunächst durch die groben Schäume oder Sieblöcher rutschen. Erst wenn der „Filterkuchen“ sehr dick geworden ist, schließen sich die groben Öffnungen und erst jetzt werden auch die Feinpartikel herausgenommen. Das setzt allerdings bei einem Trommelfilter relativ lange Spülintervalle voraus. Das schafft man wiederum nur in Geräten mit einer großen Sieboberfläche und einer großen Anstaureserve. Auch da sind sehr große Wassermengen aber eher kontraproduktiv, weil die Geräte dann bereits spülen, bevor sie in den Feinfitrationsmodus kommen.
*Perspektive des Themas: *_Viele Beiträge setzen eine große Wassermenge voraus ohne den Bedarf dafür überhaupt zu prüfen. Das halte ich für falsch, denn es führt zu Fehlinvestitionen. Viel Wasser erhöht die Anforderungen an die Filtertechnik. Für Fischteiche ist das ok, für Schwimmteiche noch lange nicht. Auch da gilt: Keine pauschalen Empfehlungen, sondern erst einmal eine Problemanalyse.
Dass es auch mit weniger Wassertransport funktioniert, beweisen die Teiche in unserem Park und bei vielen tausend Kunden.
Und das ist jederzeit für jeden sichtbar, der fotografierte Schwimmteich z.B. auf Kamera 14:_ 
https://www.naturagart.de/naturagart-park/webcams 
*

c) Unterschiedliche Einschätzung: Bedeutung von Wartungsfehlern*
Die Bedeutung des Sedimentes wird i.d.R. unterschätzt. Es sollte entfernt werden, bevor die bräunlichen Flocken zu einer flächigen Struktur verwachsen. Es passiert gelegentlich, dass Wartungsfehler für Systemfehler gehalten werden – zumal wenn man darin von einzelnen „Forenmissionaren“ bestätigt wird.
Wenn Koibesitzer den Schwimmteichbesitzern Ratschläge geben, dann reden sie von Anfang an über zwei verschiedene Dinge. In Karpfenteichen wird das Sediment ständig durchgekaut und aufgewirbelt. Da entsteht gar kein verfestigter Teppich. Hier ein „Teppichfoto“ aus einem Schwimmteich:

 

Und dagegen hilft auch keine Strömung. Da hilft regelmäßige Nutzung durch Schwimmer. In den Frühjahrsmonaten fällt mit Blütenstaub und Winter-Resten zwangsläufig mehr Sediment an. Wenn da temperaturbedingt nicht geschwommen (und aufgewirbelt) wird, muss man das Sediment durch Absaugen oder Abschieben zu den Bodenabsaugungen bringen. Wenn das nicht passiert, wird es später grünes Wasser geben.
Bleibt die Frage, wie Fische dabei helfen können. Wir zeigen in unserem Aquarium deutlich, dass das mit Karpfen perfekt funktioniert. Da liegt nichts auf dem Boden – aber:
__ Molche und Libellenlarven verschwinden genauso in den Mäulern der Karpfen wie das Sediment. Da entsteht zunächst einmal ein Zielkonflikt, den ein Koibegeisterter anders bewerten wird als ein Naturschützer.

Und es verschiebt sich noch mehr: Die Karpfentypen nehmen auch gern Unterwasserpflanzen – das kann allerdings meistens noch ein ausreichend großer Filtergraben korrigieren. Das durchgekaute Sediment ist allerdings deutlich feiner und sedimentiert nicht so gut wie die groben Bakterienflocken aus den ersten Abbauschritten. Und – noch wichtiger - früher oder später fangen viele an zu füttern. Das bringt zusätzliche Nährstoffe ins System. Bei wenig Fisch sind die Modulfilter weiterhin wirtschaftlich. Je mehr Fisch unterwegs ist und je mehr Futter importiert wird, desto eher landet man dann bei groß dimensionierten Filteranlagen. Das ist dann aber ein ganz anderer Teichtyp, der ganz andere Ratschläge braucht.

In praktisch allen Teichen muss man im Frühjahr etwas Sediment zu den Bodenabläufen schieben. Wenn die Fische wach werden, helfen sie mit – das ist in einem Fischteich einfacher. Dafür braucht man dann aber meistens auch eine aufwändigere Filtertechnik, weil die ständig auch die eigenen Exkremente in der Schwebe halten..
In einem naturnahen Schwimmteich wird das Sediment entweder durch die regelmäßige Nutzung in die Abläufe transportiert oder durch gelegentliches Schieben zu den Ansaugpunkten. Strömung alleine ist perspektivlos. Weil weniger Wasser reicht, kann man feinere Filter nehmen (das Wasser braucht länger für die Passage). Das verursacht auch nur 5 – 10 % der Kosten.
*Perspektive des Themas:* _Für die aktuelle Diskussion bedeutet das: Wo Wartungsratschläge für naturnahe Schwimmteiche gefragt sind, ist die Empfehlung von Mega-Filteranlagen erst einmal die falsche Antwort. Und deshalb bleibt es bei dem empfohlenen Verfahren: Erst einmal die Ursachen prüfen, bevor die Empfehlungen kommen._

*Wie geht es weiter?*
Je tiefer man in das Thema einsteigt, desto überraschter ist man, wie viel sich an Risikofaktoren etc. quantifizieren lässt. Wir arbeiten daher sehr intensiv an Software-Lösungen dafür. Derzeit läuft die Web-Umsetzung der Stand-Alone-Modelle. Mehr dazu demnächst in einem Newsletter:
* defekter Link entfernt *

oder in einem der Nachrichten-Videos von NaturaGart-TV, hier das aktuelle.
https://www.naturagart.de/tv/nachrichten-video/naturagart-nachrichten-10-5-2017

Mit Kreuzi bleiben wir direkt in Kontakt. Da sollte es gelegentlich Status-Berichte geben.

Freundliche Grüße

Norbert von NaturaGart


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kreuzi (17. Mai 2017)

*17.05.17*

Ich simuliere jetzt regelmäßig das Baden mit einem Besen.
Das Ergebnis ist dann in der Regel dass der Teich trüb ist; so wie Heute, wird aber bis zum nächsten Tag wieder klar.
Ich glaube wenn man beim "Baden" mehr Pump/Filterleistung erzeugen könnte wäre der Teich dann wieder viel schneller klar und der Sedimentaustrag deutlich besser. Können wir das hier mal zur Diskussion stellen?
  

Die Wassertemperatur beträgt 17°C



Die Jutematten musste ich auch schon tauschen, da der Filter schon übergelaufen ist. Standzeit: 7 Tage
Reihenfolge von Oben nach Unten..... Im letzten liegt auch der Phosphatadsorber
        

Ich habe nun auch teilweise die Pflanzen im FG mit Dünger (Direkt zu den Wurzeln) versorgt. Ich hoffe das war richtig so.

Die Frage ging auch per Mail an Naturagart, ist aber vermutlich im Spam gelandet. Evtl. kann Norbert hier dazu Stellung nehmen.

Eine weitere Frage wäre, ob bei meinem KH-Wert von etwa 3 es sinnvoll ist das Wasser mit Hydrogencarbonat etwas aufzuhärten. Ich hoff hier ein paar Tipps zu bekommen.


Am Wassereinlauf kann ich jetzt ein paar Fadenalgen beobachten, das hatte ich bisher noch nie:
 

Viele Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## tosa (17. Mai 2017)

Hi Kreuzi,

und was sagt Naturagard zu diesem Ergebnis?


----------



## Kreuzi (18. Mai 2017)

*18.05.2017*

Servus,

Wassertemperatur: 20°C

Der Teich beginnt trüb zu werden. Ich habe noch Bodensicht, jedoch verschwinden jetzt die Löcher der Gitterrohre. 

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

Das sollte aber den normalen Wachstumsphasen der Algen entsprechend schnell wieder weg sein.
Ist halt blöd immer wieder diese Temperatur Sprünge


----------



## koile (18. Mai 2017)

Aktuell : 19,1c° momentan extremes Algenwachstum
Habe extra Lh mit Damenstrumpfhose Installiert, damit das ganze grün nicht im Filter landet.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

Ich glaub das sind nur die Algen welche sonst am Boden faul rum lagen. Durch die Wärme und Licht produzieren sie mehr O2 und steigen mit diesem langsam nach oben.


----------



## koile (18. Mai 2017)

Hey troll20, Danke für den Hinweise


----------



## Kreuzi (21. Mai 2017)

Servus Jungs,


ich habe diese Woche mit Norbert Jorek, Chef der Fa. NaturaGart, ein sehr angenehmes Telefongespräch gehabt. Norbert hat sich meines Teiches persönlich angenommen und investiert auch richtig Zeit und Energie. Norbert sagt mir was zu tun ist und gibt mir Tipps, welche ich ausführen werde. Über sämtliche Schritte und Ergebnisse werde ich hier berichten.

Oberstes Ziel ist es meinen Teich klar zu bekommen. Wenn es ohne Umbau geht, dann ist mir das natürlich noch lieber.

Das Nachfüllwasser ist auf jeden Fall schon mal clean. Ich hab seit etwa 4 Wochen hier auf der Fensterbank zwei Flaschen Wasser stehen. In einer Flasche ist Teichwasser, welches schon einen Grünstich bekommt. In der zweiten Flasche ist das Nachfüllwasser, welches ich mit etwas Teichwasser geimpft habe. Das Wasser ist immer noch glasklar und frei von irgendwelchen Farbstichen.

Zudem ist aufgefallen, dass bei mir im FG extrem wenig Mulm ist.

Norbert hat mich gebeten nochmal die Filterschäume testweise einzusetzen.  Meine „Nichtbegeisterung“ dazu kennt er auch.   OK ich hab sie dann trotzdem mal eingesetzt auch wenn es für mich kein Dauerzustand ist.


*20.05.2017*

Filter um Schwämme erweitert

NG-Stapelfilter besteht jetzt aus:
1x Grobfilter
1x HF Horizontalfilter mit Standartbestückung
2x VF 8 Modul mit Organikfilter
1x VF 8 Modul mit Organikfilter und Phosphatadsorber
1x Bodenmodul leer


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Mai 2017)

UV und Pumpen sollten rund um die Uhr laufen.
Wünsche maximale Erfolge!

Läuft Dein Skimmer gepumpt über den Extra 2. NG Filter?
Zur Zeit ist Pollenzeit...ohne funktionierenden Skimmer bleibt zuviel im Wasser...
Bei mir war die Filteranlage 2 Tage aus....war schon recht ekliges Zeugs auf der Wasseroberfläche.

Wieso ist Dein Skimmer nicht an der ZST angeschlossen?
Da schaute doch ein Rohr noch raus??


----------



## Kreuzi (21. Mai 2017)

Servus Thorsten,

Pumpe 1:   4.000 l/h Bodenabsaugung - Filtergraben - Einlauf   24/7
Pumpe 2:   6.000 l/h Bodenabsaugung - Filtergraben - Wasserfall  -  Täglich etwa 30min  + Handschaltung auf Bedarf, z.B. wenn man den Schnodder in Richtung BA schiebt
Pumpe 3:  12V im Teich  -  Skimmer  -  NG-Stapelfilter   24/7. Der ist nicht an der ZST, da ich die Windrichtung "mitnehmen" möchte


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Mai 2017)

Und Pumpe 1 drückt das Wasser noch durch die UV und den NG Filter?

Ist schon eine Besserung zu sehen?.Die UV killt doch bestimmt die Schwebealgen so langsam.
Bei mir läuft die 75W Tauchamalgam seit 3 Tagen...ich habe eine nette Fadenalgenepedemie und auch Schwebealgen.
Grund dafür ist der komplette Zerfall der Wasserschraubenpopulation im Filterteich. Und das düngt eben nett das Wasser....
Der Kreislauf der Natur eben.

Sei also erstmal froh über Dein nährstoffarmes Wasser...


----------



## Kreuzi (21. Mai 2017)

Nein, der NG-Filter ist an der Pumpe 3. Eine UV ist noch nicht in Betrieb. 

Norbert ist so freundlich und sendet mir eine UV zum Testen zu.  Die UV kommt dann zur Pumpe 3 / Skimmer / Stapelfilter


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Mai 2017)

Besser wären 2 UV und 2 Filter....
Weil leider sind ja bei Dir mehrere "Pumpen- und Filterkreisläufe" irgendwie historisch entstanden..
Pumpe 1 und Pumpe 2:
Der Filterteich tut den feinen Schwebealgen Algen nix..die werden mit der 4m³/h Pumpe (plus ggf. 6m³/h) im Kreis gedreht (und ggf. feine Schwebeanteile mit).

Pumpe 3 ist dann nur der gepumpte Skimmer mit UV und NG Filter.

Auch wenn Du die NG Filter nicht mehr leiden kannst, wäre ggf. ein Nachrüstung der Kreisläufe Pumpe 1 und 2 mit UV und NG Filter ggf. effektiver.
Den Link zum Angebot der UV und NG Filter hatte ich ja schon erwähnt...
Auch wenn diese Kisten optisch nicht schön sind und Dir die Reinigung keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## Kreuzi (22. Mai 2017)

Servus Thorsten,

bei Pumpe 2 kann ich gar nichts mehr integrieren, da alles fix verbaut ist. Pumpe 2 läuft auch nur sporadisch wegen den Wasserfall

Pumpe 1 wäre evtl. eine Alternative, aber auch nur mit erhöhten Aufwand. Da bräuchte ich dann eine neue Pumpe dazu, zudem hab ich dann die Filterkiste direkt an der Terrasse


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Mai 2017)

Ohje.

Pumpe 1 liegt doch irgendwo am "Ende" des Filterteiches im Wasser- oder hast Du dort einen NG Pumpenschacht verbaut und die Pumpen trocken angeflanscht?
Ist Pumpe1 eine 230V- Pumpe und wo liegt sie drin?

Das Wasser nur im Kreis über den FT zu pumpen ist vermutlich inefffizient, zumal er ja wegen der geringen Nährstoffwerte im Wasser kaum Pflanzenwuchs hat. Die entziehen nämlich nicht nur Nährstoffe (wenn vorhanden) sondern sie tragen auch zur Sedimentation bei.

Vielleicht fragst Du Norbert nochmal zu dem Thema 2. Filter...
Manche haben diese Filter in netten Kästen versteckt- Sitzbank, Liege, Blumenbank....

Es gibt auch "Schwammfilterkisten", die man praktisch fast komplett eingraben kann- oder die wenigstens nicht so in die Höhe ragen. So spontan fällt mir Wiltec, SunSun ein. Da findet man hier auch sicher ein paar Tips im Forum.
Von Oase gibt es auch welche mit integrierten Schwämmen.

Teilweise ist das Quetschen der Schwämme bei diesen Filtern etwas komfortabler und die Kästen haben unten einen Schmutzablass...ich hatte aber solche "Gerätschaften" nie am Teich.

Du musst "einfach" nur versuchen die Schwebealgen zu bekämpfen und die "Algenleichen" zu entsorgen.
Aufklopfen der Vermörtelung....würde ich vorerst versuchen zu vermeiden- auch um den Preis einer 2. Schwammkiste.
NG würde ich immer eine Chance für eine praktikable Lösung geben.


----------



## Kreuzi (22. Mai 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ohje.
> 
> Pumpe 1 liegt doch irgendwo am "Ende" des Filterteiches im Wasser- oder hast Du dort einen NG Pumpenschacht verbaut und die Pumpen trocken angeflanscht?
> Ist Pumpe1 eine 230V- Pumpe und wo liegt sie drin?


Die Pumpe liegt im "Kreuzi-Pumpenschacht und ist trocken aufgestellt



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das Wasser nur im Kreis über den FT zu pumpen ist vermutlich inefffizient, zumal er ja wegen der geringen Nährstoffwerte im Wasser kaum Pflanzenwuchs hat. Die entziehen nämlich nicht nur Nährstoffe (wenn vorhanden) sondern sie tragen auch zur Sedimentation bei.
> 
> Vielleicht fragst Du Norbert nochmal zu dem Thema 2. Filter...
> Manche haben diese Filter in netten Kästen versteckt- Sitzbank, Liege, Blumenbank....
> ...



Ich bin ja jetzt eigentlich in der Testphase, was funktioniert. Wenn ich dann eine praktikable Lösung habe, dann werde ich mich ums Integrieren und Verstecken bemühen. Ich denke Ziel sollte es sein, dass man in den FG ein bisschen Schwung braucht, dass dieser evtl. dann mal alleine zurecht kommt.


----------



## Kreuzi (23. Mai 2017)

*22.05.2017*



Servus,

Norbert hat mir ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen zusgesendet, welche ich nun im FG verteilt habe.

Bis sich im FG wieder alles beruhigt hat sind die Pumpen aus.



Grüße

Kreuzi


----------



## Norbert Jorek (28. Mai 2017)

Ich grüße …

… und berichte/sortiere mal den aktuellen Stand:

*1) Welche Sichtweiten sind in Teichen wie erreichbar?*
Jeder weiß – und das war auch schon Thema hier – dass erbärmliche Wasserqualität und kranke Fische auch mit den besten Filtern möglich sind. Die Systeme werden durch mehr Technik zwar insgesamt fehlertoleranter, doch letztlich hängt vieles vom Betreiber ab.

Unter diesem Aspekt mag vielleicht das Verständnis dafür wachsen, dass es mit etwas mehr KnowHow auch einfacher geht. Seht Euch z.B. die Teiche auf den WebCams 13 und 14 an:
https://www.naturagart.de/naturagart-park/webcams

Oder seht Euch an, was niederländische Taucher hier vor ein paar Tagen gefilmt haben:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO1zQFIH21o_


Der Unterwasserpark läuft (statistisch) alle 3,5 Tage über die Filter – und nicht 10x am Tag.
Wir reden also über unterschiedliche Teichtypen, unterschiedliche Anforderungen und unterschiedliche Lösungswege.
Es wäre viel gewonnen, wenn man zur Kenntnis nehmen könnte, dass es außerhalb der Koi-Intensivhaltung auch anders geht. Und damit möchte ich einen weiteren Aspekt klarstellen:

*2) Warum muss man so vielen Teichbau-Interessenten das Hobby „vermiesen“?*
Wir reden nicht nur über Teiche, sondern auch über unterschiedliche Verhaltensweisen.
Ich bin hier nicht unterwegs, um in der Koi-Szene zu missionieren. Es ist mir völlig egal, was Ihr baut.
Ihr könnt Eure Filterkeller so illegal verdrahten wie ihr wollt – ich kann es nicht ändern und werde mich auch nicht darum bemühen.
Denn es ist „Eure Szene“. Bleibt da – und alles ist gut.

Wir haben ja nur deshalb ein Problem miteinander, weil ein paar Sendungsbewusste in der Koi-Szene bestimmte Konstruktionen propagieren – egal für welchen Teichtyp. Sie erklären, dass man nur mit beträchtlichem finanziellem Mehraufwand und nur mit waghalsigen Elektro-Konstruktionen zu klarem Wasser kommt. Sie motivieren zum Abreißen vorhandener Teichanlagen, ohne auch nur einmal die Frage nach den Ursachen für ein Problem zu stellen.
Unabweisbare Tatsache ist: Für jeden, der in High-Tech-Filter investiert, gibt es mehrere, die auf den Teich lieber komplett verzichten, weil sie die Komplexität solcher Lösungen gar nicht wollen.
Da wird wider besseres Wissen bestritten, dass es auch einfacher geht. Das ist unfair. Deswegen bin ich hier – und wir nehmen Kreuzis Teich einfach als Beispiel.

*3) Was macht wie viel Arbeit?*
Es ist ganz einfach eine Frage der Menge: Ein NaturaGart-Standardfilter nimmt 9 kg aus dem System. Die Biomasse-Produktion von 100 m³ nährstoffarmem Teichwasser liegt bei 0,5 - 3 kg/Woche. Nach einem Monat sollte man den Filter einmal reinigen - unabhängig vom Verschmutzungsgrad.
Für viele ist wichtig: Das Reinigen der Schäume und das Auswechseln der Organikmatte kann jede Hilfskraft machen. 
Anders bei High-Tech-Filtern. Deren Pflegeleichtigkeit ist ja letztlich auch nur eine Legende. Wir betreiben hier etliche verschiedene Filtertypen und deshalb weiß ich: Da muss man gelegentlich das Gewebe entkalken, da setzen sich Sandkörner in einzelne Gewebelöcher und müssen wie auch immer „rausgereinigt“ werden. Oder die Elektronik spinnt.
Da gibt es Störfälle und Arbeitsschritte, die kann man nicht einfach an den Nachbarsjungen delegieren, da muss man genau wissen, was man tut. Das ist was für Freaks – aber nicht für jemanden, der einfach nur etwas schwimmen will.

*4) Was ist los in Kreuzis Teich?*
Kreuzi hat es aus meiner Sicht zu gut gemeint. Er hat das abgesaugte Sediment mit dem Wasser „entsorgt“. Er hat heute (nach 5 Jahren!) 70 cm hinter dem Filtergraben-Einlauf kein Sediment – nichts. Normal sind dort nach 6 Jahren 10 – 20 cm. Erst nach 5 m hat Kreuzi etwa 5 cm Sediment. Ein wenig Sediment liegt auf den Terrassen, mehr flockiges Material aber auf der anderen Seite des Filtergrabens.

Kreuzi hat mir einen Videoclip geschickt, wie das zum Ablauf geschobene Sediment in den Filtergraben strömt. Dabei laufen beide Pumpen, um möglichst viel Sog zu erzeugen. Die Fördermenge liegt bei 10.000 l/h.

_(Video einfügen klappt hier leider nicht ...)_

Das Video zeigt mehrere Aspekte:
*a) Die vielgeschmähten 3“-Leitungen haben überhaupt kein Mengenproblem. *
Hinweis: Die obere Pflanzterrasse wird im Filtergraben etwas tiefer gebaut als normal. Es gibt ein Gefälle zum Filtergrabenende. Dann kann sie auch nicht trockenfallen. Das wurde zwar immer schon so beschrieben, seit mehreren Jahren gibt es jedoch etliche Zeichnungen und Maß-Angaben dafür.

*b) Die Fließgeschwindigkeit liegt bei 12,5 cm/Sekunde.*
Das ist zu viel! Bei der großen Fließgeschwindigkeit wird fast nichts sedimentieren. Deswegen gibt es erst nach 5 m nennenswerte Sedimentmengen  im Filtergraben. Noch mehr Sediment (7cm) gibt es auf der anderen Seite direkt vor der Pumpen-Absaugung.

Ein überlassenes Grobfilter-Foto macht noch deutlicher, was da passiert: Da kommen viele grobe Partikel an. Die hätten eigentlich im Filtergraben sedimentieren müssen – das tun sie aber nicht bei der Fließgeschwindigkeit. Das Sediment strömt zu schnell durch den Filtergraben, die Pumpe schiebt das dann direkt in den Filter. Da kommen nicht ein paar Prozent der Schmutzfracht an, sondern der fast alles. Das nimmt dann der Filter raus – und das macht dann natürlich Arbeit. Ist aber überhaupt nicht so gewollt. Weniger Strömung wird das Problem sofort stoppen.

*5) Was sollte Kreuzi anders machen?
a) Sedimentschicht im Filtergraben zulassen*
Kreuzi ist mit extrem nährstoffarmem Wasser gestartet und füllt auch damit nach. So extrem habe ich das noch nie erlebt. Normalerweise hat jeder Teich beim Start eine vielfach höhere Nährstoffmenge – allein durch Füllwasser und „Baustellenreste“. Zusätzlich fügen wir jeder Pflanzenlieferung Düngetabletten bei, um diese Startphase zu erleichtern. Mittelfristig gibt es einen gut „arbeitsfähigen“ Bestand an Unterwasserpflanzen nur bei ausreichender Sedimentschicht, weil das Teichwasser oft nährstoff-freie Phasen hat.
Lösung ist also: Das Sediment bleibt bis auf weiteres im System. Im Regelfall zum Ansaugpunkt schieben. Auch Schlammsauger-Wasser kann in den Filtergraben.
Kosten: keine

*b) Strömungsteiler einbauen*
Ohne Vegetation strömt das Wasser in der Filtergrabenmitte direkt zur Pumpe, fließt also nicht auf breiter Front. Das Ergebnis ist eine kürzere Verweildauer im Filtergraben und es wird weniger sedimentieren. In bewachsenen Teichen regeln das die Pflanzen. Hier sollte Kreuzi einen 87°-Bogen einbauen. Der lenkt das Wasser zur Oberfläche, es verteilt sich, fließt langsamer und die Partikel können sedimentieren.
_Kosten: 1-2 €uro._

*c) Kiesfilter im Ansaugbereich der Pumpe *
Das scheint zu fehlen, sonst würde das Filtrat am Grobfilter anders aussehen. Das war 2011 noch eine Empfehlung, inzwischen sehen wir das deutlich enger. Wenn die Pumpen-Ansaugung in 1 – 2 Karren Perlkies liegt, wird die Sogwirkung gleichmäßiger verteilt und es gibt auch keine Kleintiere im Filter.
_Kosten: Kies für ca. 10-20 Euro_

*d) Fließgeschwindigkeit in Reinigungs-Situationen reduzieren. *
Der gelegentliche Wasserfallbetrieb ist unproblematisch. Im Zusammenhang mit einer Reinigungsaktion wird jedoch ein Teil des Sedimentes ohne Filterung wieder in den Teich geblasen. Das ist Düngerverteilung, das wird Algen füttern und wäre zu stoppen.
Die Reinigungsempfehlung sieht an der Stelle folgendermaßen aus:
Den Wasserspiegel im Filtergraben etwas absenken (normalerweise durch zeitweises Schließen der Bodenabsaugung). Dann schiebt man das Sediment zum Ansaugpunkt und öffnet die Verbindung wieder. Die Pumpe wird ausgeschaltet, bevor die Dreckfahne das andere Ende des Filtergrabens erreicht. Sedimentieren lassen, dann normaler Standardbetrieb.
_Kosten: Keine_

*Notfall-Plan:*
Um die Nährstoffarmut im Filtergraben-Sediment zu reduzieren, habe ich Kreuzi Düngerpulver, ein paar Testpflanzen und eine Injektionsspritze gegeben. Das aufgelöste Pulver wirkt schneller, wenn man es direkt an die Wurzeln spritzt. Das mag jetzt zu Lasten der Wasserqualität gehen. Eine dauerhafte Lösung ist mir jedoch wichtiger als ein Show-Effekt.

*6) Ist Kreuzi ein privilegierter Sonderfall?*
Nein – und deshalb sehe ich das auch so entspannt. Wir haben vor einigen Jahren im NaturaGart-Forum eine Diskussion über grünes Wasser bei alleiniger Verwendung des Filtergrabens gehabt.
Wir haben daraufhin etwa 40 Teilnehmern Filter und bei Bedarf UV-Anlagen zur Verfügung gestellt.
Sie konnten mehrere Monate testen und dann kaufen oder zurückgeben. Wir haben lediglich eine Anlage zurückgenommen – warum auch immer.
Und so machen wir das bis heute. Wenn jemand unsicher ist, bekommt er unverbindlich eine Testanlage. Weil wir wissen, dass es funktioniert.

Jeder, der bei NaturaGart einen Teich kauft, bekommt mit diversen Anleitungen einen Fragebogen, falls es Probleme geben sollte. So bekommen wir Rückmeldungen, sehen Problemlagen und können an Lösungen arbeiten. Es gibt einen Wasseranalyse-Service, den Kreuzi auch genutzt hat. Damit kommt jeder auf meinen Tisch. Denn ich prüfe in jedem Einzelfall, ob unsere Lage-Einschätzung auch von der neuen Software so getroffen worden wäre.

Fast immer reichen kleine Änderungen der Betriebsweise aus. Ich denke, das wird auch bei Kreuzi so sein. Wir werden sehen …

Freundliche Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Kentucky (30. Mai 2017)

Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> ... Koi-Intensivhaltung...



Mir scheint, es ist nicht bekannt, wieviel kg Speisekarpfen auf einen Kubikmeter Wasser in einer Aquakultur gehalten werden. Koihaltung als Intensivhaltung zu bezeichnen ist schlicht und ergreifend Unsinn.

http://www1.uni-giessen.de/tierschutz/3244.htm

***********
_Für Karpfen sind grundsätzlich Durchflußbecken zu empfehlen. Die nachgenannten Werte sind in Becken mit zusätzlicher Verwendung von Umwälzanlagen nur schwer zu erreichen.

Maximale Anfangsbesatzdichten für Durchflußbecken bei optimalen Bedingungen (<15° C, ausreichender Wasserwechsel (pro Tag i.d.R. fünfmal), Sauerstoffsättigung des Zulaufwassers, Sauerstoffgehalt im Ablaufwasser 4 mg/l): *in 500 l Wasservolumen 100 kg Anfangsbesatz.*

*Bei Temperaturen unter 10 ° C kann die Anfangsbesatzdichte auf 150 kg erhöht werden.*_
***********


Nun ja.... 


Ob der Teich wirklich so nährstoffarm ist bleibt abzuwarten  - das Ammonium sitzt momentan in den Grünalgen und ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die Nitrifikation nicht läuft.


----------



## Kreuzi (31. Mai 2017)

Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> *4) Was ist los in Kreuzis Teich?*
> 
> Ein überlassenes Grobfilter-Foto macht noch deutlicher, was da passiert: Da kommen viele grobe Partikel an. Die hätten eigentlich im Filtergraben sedimentieren müssen – das tun sie aber nicht bei der Fließgeschwindigkeit. Das Sediment strömt zu schnell durch den Filtergraben, die Pumpe schiebt das dann direkt in den Filter. Da kommen nicht ein paar Prozent der Schmutzfracht an, sondern der fast alles. Das nimmt dann der Filter raus – und das macht dann natürlich Arbeit. Ist aber überhaupt nicht so gewollt. Weniger Strömung wird das Problem sofort stoppen.



Das ist jetzt nicht ganz richtig, da der Stapelfilter nicht nach dem Filtergraben geschaltet ist sondern nach dem Skimmer





Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> *b) Strömungsteiler einbauen*
> Ohne Vegetation strömt das Wasser in der Filtergrabenmitte direkt zur Pumpe, fließt also nicht auf breiter Front. Das Ergebnis ist eine kürzere Verweildauer im Filtergraben und es wird weniger sedimentieren. In bewachsenen Teichen regeln das die Pflanzen. Hier sollte Kreuzi einen 87°-Bogen einbauen. Der lenkt das Wasser zur Oberfläche, es verteilt sich, fließt langsamer und die Partikel können sedimentieren.
> _Kosten: 1-2 €uro._


_ 
 Bogen eingebaut 

_


Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> *c) Kiesfilter im Ansaugbereich der Pumpe *
> Das scheint zu fehlen, sonst würde das Filtrat am Grobfilter anders aussehen. Das war 2011 noch eine Empfehlung, inzwischen sehen wir das deutlich enger. Wenn die Pumpen-Ansaugung in 1 – 2 Karren Perlkies liegt, wird die Sogwirkung gleichmäßiger verteilt und es gibt auch keine Kleintiere im Filter.
> _Kosten: Kies für ca. 10-20 Euro_


_ 



_


Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> *d) Fließgeschwindigkeit in Reinigungs-Situationen reduzieren. *
> Der gelegentliche Wasserfallbetrieb ist unproblematisch. Im Zusammenhang mit einer Reinigungsaktion wird jedoch ein Teil des Sedimentes ohne Filterung wieder in den Teich geblasen. Das ist Düngerverteilung, das wird Algen füttern und wäre zu stoppen.
> Die Reinigungsempfehlung sieht an der Stelle folgendermaßen aus:
> Den Wasserspiegel im Filtergraben etwas absenken (normalerweise durch zeitweises Schließen der Bodenabsaugung). Dann schiebt man das Sediment zum Ansaugpunkt und öffnet die Verbindung wieder. Die Pumpe wird ausgeschaltet, bevor die Dreckfahne das andere Ende des Filtergrabens erreicht. Sedimentieren lassen, dann normaler Standardbetrieb.
> _Kosten: Keine_


_ 
Das läuft bei mir etwas anders. Ich schalte beide Pumpen ein um den Wasserstand im FG zu senken. Ich kehre dann zu den Absaugpunkten am Boden. Dann kann man bald beobachten wie der Mulm in den Filtergraben schießt. Die "Mulmfahne" kann man dann bis etwa 1/3  - 1/2 der Teiches sehen. Dann mach ich beide Pumpen aus um den Dreck nicht in Kreis zu pumpen. Wenn sich der FG wieder beruhigt hat wird die Pumpe mit 4m³ wieder zugeschaltet


_


Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> *Notfall-Plan:*
> Um die Nährstoffarmut im Filtergraben-Sediment zu reduzieren, habe ich Kreuzi Düngerpulver, ein paar Testpflanzen und eine Injektionsspritze gegeben. Das aufgelöste Pulver wirkt schneller, wenn man es direkt an die Wurzeln spritzt. Das mag jetzt zu Lasten der Wasserqualität gehen. Eine dauerhafte Lösung ist mir jedoch wichtiger als ein Show-Effekt.


Die neune Pflanzen sind versetzt und geimpft. Auch ein paar alte Pflanzen habe ich geimpft. Veränderungen kann ich noch keine beobachten.



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Fast immer reichen kleine Änderungen der Betriebsweise aus. Ich denke, das wird auch bei Kreuzi so sein. Wir werden sehen …
> 
> Freundliche Grüße
> Norbert



Ich hoffe es wird auch bei mir "gut"



Ich hab ungewöhnlicher Weise immer noch Bodensicht. Kann das der Phosphatadsorber sein?

Auf jeden Fall ist das schon *sehr erfreulich*, da wir sonst an den ersten heißen Tagen schon ins Trübe geschaut haben.

Die UV ist noch nicht eingebaut.

to be continued

Viele Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## Kreuzi (10. Juni 2017)

*09.06.2017*
der Teich hat jetzt eine leichte Trübung. Grund für mich die UV-Anlage mal aufzubauen.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit durfte ich auch mal Filterschwämme kneten. 



To be continued…..


----------



## Kreuzi (10. Juni 2017)

Doppelpost... sorry, bitte löschen


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juni 2017)

Kentucky schrieb:


> Mir scheint, es ist nicht bekannt, wie viel kg Speisekarpfen auf einen Kubikmeter Wasser in einer Aquakultur gehalten werden. Koihaltung als Intensivhaltung zu bezeichnen ist schlicht und ergreifend Unsinn.


Ein Koi will wühlen und am Boden Futter suchen. Das ist in natürlichen Teichen möglich. Ein Koi-Pool ohne "Dreckecken" ist nicht natürlich. Auch die zum Teil riesigen Koi, die in Naturteichen wild geangelt werden zeigen das die Fische wohl auch mit Dreckecken leben können. Das geht natürlich nur bei einer geringen Fischdichte, wie sie in natürlichen Teichen gegeben ist. 

Der saubere Koi-Pool ist notwendig, da die Fische sehr dicht sitzen. Ob das nun Intensivhaltung ist oder nicht, sei dahingestellt. 
Es geht bestimmt noch Intensiver. 

Bei einigen Fischen mit einem Wert über 500 Euro kann ich verstehen, dass man einigen Aufwand treibt, die Tiere zu sehen und Gesund zu halten. Ob nun 5m³ pro Fisch oder 50m³ oder 50.000m³ für einen Fisch notwendig ist werde ich nicht beurteilen. 

Glücklich ist wohl der Fisch, der in einem großen schlammigen Naturteich sein Leben verbringt.


----------



## Geisy (10. Juni 2017)

Das sehe ich wie du Totto.

Ich denke der Koi-Pool ist auch ein ganzes Stück weg von der natürlichen Besatzdichte.

Wie Norbert Jorek hier auch schrieb eine geringe/mäßige Besatzdichte ist auch mit Filtergraben möglich.
So gibt es zwei Wege sein Geld auszugeben.
1. Der eine baut so groß als möglich fast ohne Technik um ein paar Fische halten.
2. Der andere baut beste Technik ein und hat dann vielleicht nur genauso viel Fisch in einem deutlich kleineren Teich.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juni 2017)

3. Der dritte baut den Teich so groß wie möglich und bereitet wenigstens Verrohrungen und Filterabfolge/Standort so vor, dass man immer ausserhalb des Teiches sparsame Technik nach Bedarf erweitern kann....ohne das man fehlende oder mangelhafte Rohre im Teich nachrüsten muß.
--------

Kreuzi: Irgendwo im NG- Forum hatte jemand so eine Art Walzenpresse gebastelt, um die Schwäme auszuquetschen. Ich glaube, er braucht diese Maschine nicht mehr....
-----------
UV...ist die einzige Möglichkeit Schwebealgen zu bekämpfen, wenn der "Rest" an Filtertechnik arbeitet, kaum Nährstoffwerte m Wasser übrig sind.
Bei mir...half letztendlich auch nur die UV für die Schwebealgenbekämpfung und Bodensicht. Und das trotz sehr üppig wachsender UW- Vegetation im Ufergraben und Sedimententfernung aus dem Wasser.

UV und Filteranlage laufen bei mir durch...rundum die Uhr. UV hat jetzt ca. 600 Betriebsstunden runter.


----------



## Kreuzi (29. Juni 2017)

Servus Leute,


Nach ein paar Tagen Urlaub muss ich wieder mal ein bisschen was von mir hören lassen.

Die UV hängt noch immer zwischen Skimmer und Filter. Da das eigentlich einen „Wasserkurzschluss“ bedeutet, da Skimmer und Einlauf zu eng beieinander sind werde ich das demnächst umbauen um die UV-Anlage und den Filter an den großen Kreislauf provisorisch anschließen ->   Teich – Filtergraben – Pumpe – UV – NG-Filter – Teich

Wenn das dann besser funktioniert, dann lass ich mir eine endgültge Lösung einfallen.



Die Schwämme muss ich im Moment so ca. alle 10 Tage kneten. Wenn ich den Filter dann nach den FG habe, sollten die Abstände doch wesentlich länger werden; evtl. kann man dann sogar auf die Schwämme verzichten. Die Schwämme wurden am *18.06.* in meiner Abwesenheit und am *28.06.* von mir geknetet. Hab ich eigentlich schon mal bemerkt, dass ich Schwämme kneten hasse!?!?



Erfolge habe ich auch schon welche zu verzeichnen:

Das Wasser ist deutlich klarer als in den Vorjahren. Ich kann das Gitterrohr am Boden noch sehen, auch wenn noch nicht so gut wie gewünscht. Ich habe die Hoffnung dass alles gut wird.



Etwas Sorgen macht mir der schlecht anwachsende Filtergraben noch, aber sicher hat Norbert da auch noch Tipps zur  Abhilfe.



Grüße

Kreuzi


----------



## Kreuzi (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Gestern habe ich auf den Tipp von Norbert hin einen Kiesfilter in den Filtergraben integriert.
  

Zusätzlich habe ich nun die Filterabfolge nochmals verändert. Vorerst mal provisorisch aufgestellt.
Teich - Filtergraben - Kiesfilter - Pumpe - UV - Stapelfilter 
Als Pumpe werkelt momentan eine 12V-Pumpe imd Pumpenschacht. Leistung ca. 5000l/h (<- echte)

Der Skimmer ist im Moment aus und wartet darauf, dass er auch umgebaut wird.
  


Das neue __ Hechtkraut im FG wächst gut im Gegensatz zu meinen Hechtkraut, welches vor sich hinkümmert.
  


to be continued........

Kreuzi


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo Kreuzi,
Verßuch mal den Kies bis über Wasseroberfläche zu ziehen.
Denn flaches = warmes Wasser + Nährstoffe = Fadenalgen


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2017)

Ich würde nix anderes machen, als das was Norbert sagt. 
Sonst kann man wieder nicht nachvollziehen, ob es nun klappt und woran es lag.

Wie ist die Teichoptik denn momentan Kreuzi?


----------



## Kreuzi (5. Juli 2017)

Servus,



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Kreuzi,
> Verßuch mal den Kies bis über Wasseroberfläche zu ziehen.
> ......


lt. Norbert soll der Kies bis etwa 10cm unter den Betriebswasserspiegel reichen. So ungefähr ist es jetzt auch eingebaut.



Teich4You schrieb:


> I.......
> Wie ist die Teichoptik denn momentan Kreuzi?


Die Optik ist jetzt schon deutlich besser. Ich habe Bodensicht . 
Bisher war ja die UV in die Skimmeranlage eingebaut. Skimmer und Einlauf waren sehr nahe zusammen, was vermutich einen "Wasserkurzschluss" mit sich bringt. Durch den Umbau der UV und des Stapelfilters sollte das Ergebnis lt. Norbert nochmals besser werden.

Meine Wasserpflanzen im FG wollen aber IMHO immer noch nicht so richtig . Schaun mer mal wie es weiter geht


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2017)

Geduld gehört ja auch zu solchen Systemen.
Liest sich aber erst mal wie ein Fortschritt bei der Problematik und guten Hinweisen aus Richtung NaturaGart.


----------



## Kreuzi (13. Juli 2017)

Fotos von Heute:


----------



## Geisy (14. Juli 2017)

Das geht nun doch ohne die viele Technik in die richtige Richtung oder?


----------



## dizzzi (14. Juli 2017)

Wen grün die richtige Richtung ist. Für einen Schwimmteich wäre es mir noch etwas zu grün. Aber vielleicht wird es ja noch besser.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Juli 2017)

Ist das nicht der Boden und die Wände, die den Teich so grün erscheinen lassen?


----------



## Kreuzi (14. Juli 2017)

Servus,

ja, es geht definitiv in die richtige Richtung. Ich hatte ja die letzten Jahre eigentlich NULL Sicht und das Wasser wird jetzt schön klar.
Der Grünstich ist da, keine Ahnung ob da noch was geht. Ich denke Norbert Joreck kann das beantworten. So sah es nach der Erstbefüllung aus.
  

Zum Vergleich das Foto von Gestern
Anhang anzeigen 188033

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## Teich4You (14. Juli 2017)

Nach der Erstbefüllung sah es sicherlich bei allen wie ein kristallklarer Bergsee aus.
Aber man muss sich schon selber klar machen, was man eigentlich von seinem Kleinod erwartet.
Wenn ich will, dass es ein Bergsee bleibt, muss ich ganz andere Geschütze auffahren, als es an "normalen" Schwimmteichen der Fall ist.
Dann wäre ein Pool sicher die bessere Alternative gewesen.

Stichworte: Chlor, Ozon, Vliesfilter, hohe Umwälzung, keine Pflanzen, keine Fische

PS: Ich finde dein Wasser super in Ordnung und sauber. Man kann sogar bis an den Grund sehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Juli 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wen grün die richtige Richtung ist. Für einen Schwimmteich wäre es mir noch etwas zu grün. Aber vielleicht wird es ja noch besser.



Am Wasser wird sich nicht mehr viel ändern, das ist wie man ja sieht klar. Wenn der am Boden liegende Mulm ( den man auf den Bildern ja sieht ) abgesaugt wird. sieht das wieder tadellos aus.


----------



## 4711LIMA (15. Juli 2017)

ich schliess mich der Wassermeinung an - das sieht sehr klar aus. 
Allerdings hab ich mein Schlammsaugverhalten vor ca. 2 Monaten geändert - ich mach das nicht mehr sondern nur noch mit dem Besen regelmässig aufwirbeln und zu den Absaugpunkten kehren. In Bereichen wo ich nicht kehren kann weil zu gross/breit/tief mach ich ein bisschen Aquagymnastik zum Aufwirbeln.
Dadurch muss kein oder kaum Wasser ersetzen werden was wiederum den Nitratwert sehr niedrig hält und damit beiträgt noch weniger Mulm zu produzieren. Ob das gut ist kann ich im Herbst beurteilen


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juli 2017)

Für einen naturnahen Schwimmteich sieht das Gut aus.
Du musst  mal mit umliegenden Naturseen vergleichen.

Jetzt hat Dein gepumpter Skimmer keinen Filter mehr?
Das würde ich ändern.
So ein kleines gepumptes Spaltsieb und dahinter ggf. einen HF Mattenfilter von NG oder ähnliches..da gibt es auch genug Schaumstoffilter auf dem Markt, die vielleicht nicht ganz so hoch aufstapeln.

Die grünen Schwebealgen würden mehr elimniert werden, wenn die Umwälzrate etwas größer wäre und so mehr Algen geschädigt werden, als sich im Teich reproduzieren.
Konjunktiv hilft nicht- viel Spaß beim Baden mit Bodensicht!!


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2017)

Im Aquarium heißt es zumeist.....mehr co2 und weniger Sauerstoff


----------



## Norbert Jorek (18. Juli 2017)

Ich grüße …

… und melde mich mal wieder, nachdem Kreuzi einige Fotos gepostet hat.

Zunächst einmal: Wir haben einige Zeit verloren, weil ich eine braune Konstruktion in Teichnähe für unsere Filter gehalten habe – war aber Teil der Hauslüftung. Inzwischen sind wir besser synchronisiert und Kreuzi hat einige Abweichungen von unseren Standard-Empfehlungen korrigiert.

Nach einem Invest von ca. 1,5 Euro macht der Filtergraben jetzt das, was er soll. Das Wasser schießt nicht mehr auf die andere Seite und wird nicht mehr ungefiltert wieder zurückgeschoben.

Inzwischen steht der Filter an der vorgesehenen Stelle. Im Grobfilter bleibt nichts mehr hängen – das regelt jetzt der Filtergraben. Nach jetzt 12 Tagen ist die Sicht ist noch nicht im Maximum, aber immerhin sieht man schon die einzelnen Sedimentflocken auf dem Boden.

Die grüne Farbe des Wassers wird Kreuzi zunächst behalten. Das ist Physik: Die (langwelligen) Rot-Anteile des Lichts werden zuerst ausgelöscht. Bei der Wassertiefe und dem Bodengrund wird grün reflektiert. Das ist an allen flachen Traumständen so: Das Wasser ist im Flachbereich türkis (weil der Sand hell ist). Kreuzis Teich hat eine Mörtel-Panzerung. Die absorbiert Rot und Blau und schickt grün zurück. Schwarze Folie in Koi-Teichen schluckt alles und schickt nichts zurück.
Die Grünfärbung hat also mit Algen nichts zu tun – sonst könnte man nicht so weit hineinsehen. Höhlengewässer haben kein Plankton und wirken auch grün.

Um es klar zu sagen: Das smaragdgrüne, klare Wasser mit Bodensicht ist genau das, was der normale Schwimmteich-Kunde sucht.
Er sieht den Boden – tiefer geht sowieso nicht. Da greift eine klare Wirtschaftlichkeits-Überlegung: Die letzten 10% Reinigungsleistung sind aufwändiger als die ersten 90% - das ist immer so. Wir fahren in unserem Aquarium z.B. die Pumpenleistung runter, wenn man die Scheiben in 10 m Entfernung auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite sehen kann. Dem normalen Schwimmteichbesitzer reichen 2 – 3 m Sichtweite völlig aus.

Zur Erinnerung: Die Empfehlungen auf den ersten Seiten dieses Threads haben Filtertechnik von 5000 € für erforderlich gehalten und haben den Abriss der Anlage empfohlen.
Wir sind bis jetzt bei einer überschaubaren Nachrüstung und haben nach 12 Tagen Bodensicht.

Wir sind bei Kreuzis Teich im Zielkorridor.
Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass die Anlage nicht dem heutigen Standard entspricht. Er hat noch Ansaugkörbe anstelle der effektiveren Sedimentfallen (die es damals noch nicht gab).

Wir haben dazu übrigens ein neues Video gemacht:
https://www.naturagart.de/tv/teichbau-video/ziel-saug-technik

Ein Nachteil ist wahrscheinlich auch, dass ein Teil des Wassers weiterhin (stundenweise) zwar über den Filtergraben, aber nicht über einen Feinfilter läuft. Die Auswirkungen prüfen wir später.

Ich werde das Projekt noch ein wenig begleiten und melde mich dann noch einmal...

Freundliche Grüße
Norbert von NaturaGart


----------



## muchachodomas (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo @Kreuzi

eine Frage, da ich mit dem identischen Problem Kämpfe. 
Welche Körnung hat dein Filterkies? Und in welchem Verhältnis zum Gesamtvolumen
des Filtergrabens habt ihr den Bereich eingebaut?

Vielen Dank dir


----------



## Kreuzi (7. Aug. 2017)

Servus,



muchachodomas schrieb:


> Hallo @Kreuzi
> 
> eine Frage, da ich mit dem identischen Problem Kämpfe.
> Welche Körnung hat dein Filterkies? Und in welchem Verhältnis zum Gesamtvolumen
> ...



Der Filterkies hat die Körnung 8/16mm und ist so verbaut, dass die Gitterrohre etwa 20cm ummantelt sind.


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Kreuzi,

gibt es ein Update?

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Kreuzi (13. Sep. 2017)

Servus,

klaro, es gibt ein Update.
Der Teich ist nun ständig klar. 
Den Filter hab ich das letzte mal irgendwann im Juli gereinigt.  Norbert sagt, dass man dann irgendwann auf die Schäume verzichten kann und nur noch mit den Organikmatten ( evtl. noch ein waagr. Filterschaum) arbeiten kann. Dann wird das Ding noch Pflegeleichter.

Das mit den Skimmer funktioniert leider noch nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Da kann es sein dass ich in den saueren Apfel beissen muß. 

Ob das mit dem Pflanzenwachstum im Filtergraben dann besser funktioniert wird die Zukunft dann zeigen. Ich bin aber jetzt ganz zuversichtlich.


Hier ein paar Fotos (von Ende August):

 
 
 

Irgendwann muss ich den Stapelfilter und die UV noch verstecken.

Viele Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## tosa (14. Sep. 2017)

naja, bei den Temperaturen und der Sonneneinstrahlung sollte derzeit jeder Teich klar sein. Bin mal gespannt was das nächstes Jahr wird....


----------



## Kreuzi (15. Sep. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> naja, bei den Temperaturen und der Sonneneinstrahlung sollte derzeit jeder Teich klar sein. Bin mal gespannt was das nächstes Jahr wird....



Der Teich ist ja schon seit Juli kar 

Auf das nächste Jahr bin ich aber auch gespannt, vor allem was der FG dann macht.


----------



## bebu (6. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Kreuzi,
wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit Deinem Teich aus?


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Apr. 2018)

Hi Kreuzi, du bist ja richtig bekannt nun .... 
Heute abend kam eine Infomail von NaturaGart mit Schilderung dieses Falls inklusive der Problemlösung.

NaturaGart schrieb:
*"Klares Wasser für Schwimmteiche* 
Im letzten Jahr gab es in mehreren Foren einen öffentlichen Leistungsvergleich. Die Wasserqualität in einem NaturaGart-Schwimmteich entsprach nicht den Vorstellungen. Es gab um die 90 Beiträge und Empfehlungen, was der Kunde tun sollte, die meisten in einer Preisklasse von 3.000 – 5.000 Euro. Zum Schluss reichten wenige Tipps für klares Wasser. Norbert Jorek nahm das als Beispiel für ein Referat auf der Teich- und Gartenmesse.
Hier gibt es den Ausschnitt als Video: Drei Tipps und der Teich war klar. 
......"​
Finde ich gut, dass Norbert so offensiv mit Kritik umgeht....


----------



## bebu (25. Apr. 2018)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Es gab um die 90 Beiträge und Empfehlungen, was der Kunde tun sollte, die meisten in einer Preisklasse von 3.000 – 5.000 Euro. Zum Schluss reichten wenige Tipps für klares Wasser.


Na ja, ich glaube nur mit ein paar Tipps wäre das nix geworden. Schließlich muß(te?) Kreuzi Schwämme anschaffen und auch kneten!
Wäre schön mal etwas abschließendes dazu zu hören... oder ist das "Loch" aus Verzweifelung schon wieder zugekippt???


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2018)

Welchen Schwimmteichbauer meinte Norbert eigentlich mit den 933 Beiträgen und ohne einen Tropfen Wasser im Teich?


----------



## SteffenFr (25. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Welchen Schwimmteichbauer meinte Norbert eigentlich mit den 933 Beiträgen und ohne einen Tropfen Wasser im Teich?



Ich würde vermuten, dich? 

* Profil von ThorstenC*

* Benutzertyp:* Gesperrt

* Beiträge: * 933


----------



## Kreuzi (25. Apr. 2018)

Servus,

der Teich ist nach wie vor klar. 
Im Moment läuft alles nur über den Filtergraben, es ist derzeit noch keine UV oder Stapelfilter aktiv. Von Zeit zu Zeit kehre ich etwas um den "Winterdreck" in den FG zu bekommen. Im FG werden die ersten Pflanzen grün.

Anschaffen musste ich tatsächlich nur den KG-Bogen und die UV-Anlage, welche mir jedoch Norbert testweise kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt hatte.
Der Stapelfilter war schon vorhanden. 
Der FG wurde noch um einen Kiesfilter erweitert. Die Kosten hierfür sind sehr überschaubar 

Bin immer noch happy und freue mich auf die kommende Saison.
Ich werde Euch sicher auch dieses Jahr auf dem Laufenden halten.

Viele Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2018)

*Kreuzi- sorry für meinen kurzen Einwurf hier.
Es freut mich, daß Dein Teich jetzt funktioniert.

Oje...ich schreibe das hier mal kurz unter dem Vorbehalt, daß ich wirklich gemeint war.
Anscheinend ist das für einige ersichtlich.*

Ich begann ja meine Teichbaudoku dort am 19.06.2011 ganz gut in Anlehnung an NG- das Konzept gefiel mir.

https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...aben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?limitstart=0

Das Jahr 2012 verbrachte ich mit dem ausgraben, Modellieren, auffüllen und betonieren.
Alles in Eigenregie und ungeschönt. Unser Grundstück hat ca. 1,5m Gefälle nach hinten ...gehabt.

Im Mai 2013 konnte ich die Folie einbringen- NG Forum Seite 10 von 99 meiner Doku- und da war ja auch schon Wasser drin
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=216

Juli 2013 auf Seite 46 von 99 der Doku war der Filterteich fertig vermörtelt und wirklich das erste Wasser eingefüllt.
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=270

November 2013 auf Seite 57 von 99 meiner Doku war Teich und Filterteich fertig vermörtelt, bepflanzt und befüllt.
*Bauzeit ca. 2,5 Jahre.....*
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=336

*Bis auf meine etwas andere Verrohrung, Filterabfolge und Filterkeller eigentlich ziemlich an das NG-Konzept angelehnt...

1.
Und hier bitte ich einmal Norbert darum, wie er der in seinem Video gegenüber seinen Kunden/ Gästen kundgetanen  Meinung ist diese Arbeiten in 14 Tagen zu schaffen.
Ich habe "fast" alles selber gebaut...geschippt..gebuddelt und betoniert, vermörtelt.*

*2.*
*Nicht einen Tropfen Wasser drin im Teich bei 933 Beiträgen....erklärst Du, Norbert Deinen Gästen/ ggf. zukünftigen Kunden...*
Du kennst doch Dein Forum und meine Beiträge und mich auch....
Bei Seite 57/ 99 war der Teich an sich fertig. Die Technikspielerei lass ich mal außen vor, weil die ja nichts mit NG zu tun hat.

*3.
Deine- lieber Norbert Jorek von Naturagart- zweimal in dem Video mit stolz geschwellter Brust vorgetragene Behauptung:
"Und dann hab ich ihn rausgeschmissen!"
ist leider ebenfalls nicht die Wahrheit, die kaum ein anderer besser kennt als Du selbst.
*
Nachdem ich meine funktionierenden Skimmer präsentierte...
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...iche/20089-skimmer-und-bodenabsaugung?start=6
.und dafür als "rücksichtslos" bezeichnet wurde, bat ich höflichst und respeltvoll darum,
am 23.11.2016 mich aus Deinem Forum verabschieden zu dürfen.
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=582

Lieber Norbert Jorek von Naturagart.
Wie schon oft geschrieben und Dir auch gesagt- ich bin ein Fan auch von den *glaubwürdigen Aussagen* Deiner Person und der Firma Naturagart.

*Mit den gegenüber Deinen Gästen, Kunden und der breiten Öffentlichkeit  verbreiteten Aussagen...hast Du mich pers. als Mensch mit dieser Darstellung stark enttäuscht.*

Ich wünsche der Firma Naturagart viel Erfolg und immer zufriedene Kunden.

Falls....Du , Norbert, nicht auf mich, sondern auf eine andere Person Bezug genommen hast, dann bitte ich Dich um Entschuldigung und werde in diesem Forum nett und höflich um Löschung meines Beitrages bitten.
Ich kenne allerdings das NG Forum auch ein wenig und muß leider Deine Aussagen auf mich bezogen sehen, was ja andere Unbeteiligte auch bemerkt haben.

Und ich bin auch kein von der NG- Konkurrenz beauftragter Infizierer.
Meine Pumpe kommt von den Gebrüdern Ostendorf.


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Apr. 2018)

Hej ThorstenC, Du regst Dich schon wieder furchtbar, bleib entspannt, mach ein Pils auf und genieß das Frühlingserwachen im Teich!!

PS.: stell Dir vor das ließt ein Fremder der unser Forum nicht kennt, was soll der den von uns denken


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Apr. 2018)

Ich reg mich ja gar nicht dolle auf...nur ein wenig..
Bin eher wirklich von Norbert enttäuscht.
Ich war und bin ja auch in vielen Dingen der Meinung von Norbert.

Klappern gehört ja zum Handwerk und das ist ja OK so...aber nicht mit mit "Alternativen Fakten".
Was soll man da noch vom vielleicht guten Rest halten?

War ja schon  bei mir am Teich...Fische und Vögel füttern...sehr entspannend..


----------



## Geisy (26. Apr. 2018)

Fest steht das Kreuzi in einigen Foren wahnsinnige maximal Lösungen vorgeschlagen wurden und es doch recht einfach ging.
Gut das Kreuzi einem wirklichen Fachmann vertraut hat.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bis auf meine etwas andere Verrohrung, Filterabfolge und Filterkeller eigentlich ziemlich an das NG-Konzept angelehnt...


Ich denke auch bei dir waren es nur kleine Baufehler warum es nicht geklappt hat. Hast du schon raus bekommen was bei deinem *"angelehnten Konzept" *der Fehler war?
Oft ist es ein Fehler wie bei Kreuzi, die zu hohe Umwälzrate im Filtergraben.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2018)

Ich schrieb zu mir "angelehnt an NG" ,weil ich von NG mir nicht die "Bauunterlagen" gekauft habe.
Ich ließ mir lediglich 2 Skizzen erstellen, was ein guter Service ist...

Vermutlich werden mein Teich und Filterteich nicht ganz dem "NG-Standard" in  Bezug auf Teichprofile und Tiefen entsprechen. Ansonsten ist das ganze von der Teichbauweise sehr NG- like und prinzipiell nix anderes als die anderen NG Teiche.....Schwimmteich mit Stufen, Ufergraben, Filterteich....

Nur die Filterabfolge ist bei mir so, wie NG in ihrem Park mit den im Naturagart-Standard gebauten und DIN VDE konformen gepumpten Trommelfiltern auf dem Steg!
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...chwimmteiche/17841-trommelfilter?limitstart=0

Geisy- Du ließt manchmal das irgendwo heraus, was Du lesen willst oder gar nicht geschrieben wurde.
Wo hatte Kreuzi eine zu hohe Umwälzrate?
Es war ihm nur nicht möglich noch mehr Pumpleistung am Ende des Filterteiches oder in der ZST anzubringen, damit dort an der ZST der Skimmer funktioniert.
Dann fiel in dem FT die oberste Pflanzstufe trocken....kein Einzelfall übrigens.



Kreuzi schrieb:


> Dann war da noch die Pumpe, welche ich vor ein paar Tagen mal mit Eimer und Stoppuhr ausgelitert und kam auf etwa 4.000L/h Pumpleistung. Dann gibt es noch eine zweite Pumpe, welche den Bachlauf betreibt, die bringt es auf ca. 6m³/h. Wenn ich beide Pumpen schalte, dann fällt mir die oberste Stufe im Filtergraben schon trocken. Nach derzeitigem Stand ist also eine maximale Pumpleistung von etwa 7.000 – 8.000L/h realistisch, was nach meinen heutigen Wissensstand absolut nicht ausreichend ist.



Er betrieb den Filterteich mit 4 oder 6m³/h. Das ist wohl nicht zuviel......
Wenn man einmal recherchiert, was für Skimmer von NG für ihre ZST verkauft werden...ggf. Messner waren es damals...diese waren nicht für "Schwerkraftbetrieb" vorgesehen, sondern zum Anschluß an Pumpen..und benötigen eine gewisse Mindestpumpleistung...

Geisy- dein erster Teich ist doch ein gutes Beispiel, wie einfach ein oder wie bei Dir mehrere Luftheber an einem in Anlehnung an "Naturagart" Teich/ Filterteich sehr einfach arbeiten kann.


Bei mir funktionierte oder "*klappte*" die Filteranlage mit den beiden USIII und Motorpumpen von Anfang an.

Leider hatte ich damals mich vom "Standard" verleiten lassen und musste dementsprechend 2 der 6 Saugstellen schließen. 
Pump- und max. Filterdurchsatzleistung passte nicht zur Anzahl der Saugstellen. Fehlplanung meinerseits.

Zumindest wurde bei mir der Schmutz schon immer zentral entsorgt und die 2 Skimmer zogen im Herbst das Eichenlaub runter. __ Molche hatte ich übrigens nie. __ Frösche und Libellenlarven manchmal auf dem Spaltsieb, die ich per Hand entnahm und in den Teich unbeschadet zurücksetzte.
Das dürfte bei einem gepumpten Skimmer/ __ Filtersystem ggf. anders sein.....aber wer verkauft sowas schon seinen Kunden?


Kreuzi schrieb:


> Die Nachrüstung eines Skimmers mit einem ganzen Stapel an Filtermedien brachte natürlich auch nichts und verursacht nur Ärger und Arbeit. Kurz und Knapp – ich bin frustriert. Wenn ich jetzt noch um eine UV – Anlage erweitere und noch einen Filter dazu baue, kann ich mir pro Woche einen Tag Urlaub nehmen und Schwämme auskneten.



Der Rücklaufstrom mit maximal - vielleicht 30m³/h teilte sich bei mir auf.
In den 15m langen und 3m breiten Filterteich gingen mittig nur ca. 15m³/h rein...also 7,5m³/h zu den Enden weg
Sediment setzte sich ab und Pflanzen wuchsen prächtig...

Mit gefiel nur nicht das abschiebern von 2 Saugstellen...und der hohe Stromverbrauch für die 3 Motorpumpen, die ja nicht immer zugleich liefen. Auch war das Reinigen der Spaltsiebe mir irgendwann zu viel.

Deswegen Umbau im Filterkeller auf TF und LH. Ist wesentlich wartungsärmer,  entspannter und sparsamer und jetzt funktionieren 6 Saugstellen zugleich.

Das einzige Manko an meinem System ist ein Verrohrungsengpaß der Saugleitungen (3 x KG 110 auf 1 x KG125), der mir in der TF Einlaufkammer einen bis zu 10cm geringeren Pegel als im Teich beschert.
Trotzdem fördert der LH immernoch effektiver als viele Teichmotorpumpen, hat in Bezug auf die Fördermenge wesentlich günstiger Anschaffungskosten, im Wasser praktische keine Verschleißteile, kann nicht plötzlich total ausfallen...(wenn man 2 Membranluftpumpen redundant betreibt)
Man kann lediglich per Manometer gelegentlich die Ausströmerplatte "überwachen" und bei Bedarf diese reinigen.

All meine Saugstellen funktionieren zugleich...der Dreck wird aus dem Wasser automatisch entfernt und nicht darin kompostiert..die Pflanzen wachsen....die Betriebskosten sind sehr überschaubar. 
Wenn ich bei mir die benötigte elektrische Energie übers Jahr so einschätze...vielleicht 60W im Durchschnitt für die "Pumpe" für eine 120m³ Teichanlage mit Fischbesatz und Futtereintrag.
Die Messwerte der einzelnen Membranpumpen sind ja in meinem LH Tröt ersichtlich.

Feinstsediment setzt sich natürlich trotz der TF Anlage im nachgeschalteten Filterteich ab.
Dieses entsteht ja auch in diesem selber durch Eintrag von Außen und absterbende Pflanzenreste und wird dann zu passenden Zeiten abgesaugt.


----------



## Geisy (26. Apr. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Geisy- Du ließt manchmal das irgendwo heraus, was Du lesen willst oder gar nicht geschrieben wurde.
> Wo hatte Kreuzi eine zu hohe Umwälzrate?



Ich meinte das sagte Norbert Jorek in dem Video


----------



## anz111 (26. Apr. 2018)

Lieber Thorsten!
Manchmal muss man auch mal 5 für gerade nehmen können! 
Vielleicht lässt du es einfach mal dabei! 

Das hier soll kein. Ersatz NG Forum werden, das gibt es ja schon!

Lg Oliver


----------



## Kreuzi (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute,

es sind ja nun wieder ein paar Tage vergangen und ich möchte Euch gerne noch ein paar Fotos vom 21.05.2018 zeigen:
Es läuft zur Zeit kein Filter, keine UV, kein gar nichts .... nur der Filtergraben ist 24/7 unterwegs

Hier "das Rohr", das Foto ist leider etwas schlecht, jedoch kann man das Rohr sehr gut sehen:
 

  

Hier der Filtergraben:
Noch etwas mager, aber das Zeug wächst
 

 

  
Die __ Wasserschraube will nicht so recht.
 

Wenn man etwas Schnodder zu den Bodenabsaugungen schiebt 
 

 

Wasserfall:
 

  

Was mir gar nicht gefällt ist die Ufermatte, da waren mal traumhafte __ Lippenmäulchen und jetzt nur noch __ Moos, evtl. kann Norbert hier nochmal helfen:


----------



## Kentucky (23. Mai 2018)

Es wächst alles sehr mager. Das ist so, weil der Teich total mager ist. Leider gibt es auch Algen, die auf magere Teiche spezialisiert sind. Ich würde mich mal auf heimische Arten konzentrieren: __ Moos, __ Binsen, __ Seggen, __ Blutweiderich, etc..
Ich wette Dein "Schmodder" besteht zum Großteil aus Desmidiaceen.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2018)

Kreuzi schrieb:


> Es läuft zur Zeit kein Filter, keine UV, kein gar nichts .... nur der Filtergraben ist 24/7 unterwegs


Hallo Kreuzi.
Also kannst du nun ein Fazit ziehen? 
Die weniger "technischen" Tipps von Natura gart haben zu einem guten Ergebnis geführt, oder nicht?


----------



## anz111 (23. Mai 2018)

Was mir hier echt Sorgen bereiten würde, ist der magerer Bewuchs im Filtergraben. Um diese Jahreszeit müssten die Pflanzen längst Gas gegeben haben.
Wer nimmt denn dann die überschüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem System?


----------



## Kreuzi (23. Mai 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hallo Kreuzi.
> Also kannst du nun ein Fazit ziehen?
> Die weniger "technischen" Tipps von Natura gart haben zu einem guten Ergebnis geführt, oder nicht?



Ja, ich glaube mit den "einfachen" Tips von Norbert bin ich gut unterwegs.
Ich denke aber im Hochsommer werde ich dann die UV wieder brauchen.

VG
Kreuzi


----------



## Kreuzi (23. Mai 2018)

anz111 schrieb:


> Was mir hier echt Sorgen bereiten würde, ist der magerer Bewuchs im Filtergraben. Um diese Jahreszeit müssten die Pflanzen längst Gas gegeben haben.
> Wer nimmt denn dann die überschüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem System?


Wir im Bayr Wald sind eh ein bisschen später dran, evtl. kommt noch was.  -HOFF-


----------



## anz111 (23. Mai 2018)

Alles klar!
Die Bilder die du gepostet hast sehen ja sehr gut aus.
Dein Schwimmteich wird aber trotzdem im Jahresverlauf verschiedene Zyklen durchmachen, wo sich die Sichtweiten wieder stark einschränken werden.
Es sind völlig normale Vorgänge, die du auch in jedem Gebirgssee beobachten kannst. Wichtiger als die Sichtweite sind die Wasserwerte bzw. die Wasserqualität.
Die sollte man immer im Auge behalten, damit es keine Ausreißer gibt.

LG Oliver


----------



## Kentucky (23. Mai 2018)

anz111 schrieb:


> Wer nimmt denn dann die überschüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem System?



Da sind IMHO von vorne herein zu wenige drin. Das Mickern der Pflanzen war ja von Anfang an ein Problem. Es gibt Algen, die von den winzigsten Resten überleben können und die dadurch einen Wettbewerbsvorteil in mageren Teichen haben. Da bleibt dann kaum noch was übrig für die Pflanzen, oder Arten, wie Fadenalgen, etc.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Jan. 2020)

Lang ist her....
Ein zweifach Gesundes neues Jahr.

Hallo Kreuzi- wie waren Deine Schwimmsaison´s  2018/ 2019/ 2020?

Hat es sich zum Besseren geändert und ist so geblieben? Was machen die Pflanzen?


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (15. Juli 2021)

So ich theoretisiere hier mal herum (mein Schwimmteich ist ja noch nicht gebaut)

Algen wachsen und vermehren sich, solange es was zu futtern gibt. Sobald alle Nährstoffe "aufgemampft" sind bilden sie Sporen (Dauerformen), fraglich ist wie viele komplett "sterben". Was als "Schweben" der Schwebalgen bezeichnet wird ist eigentlich ein Herumzappeln mithilfe von Geißeln und Wimpern. Algen nehmen schwereres CO2 auf und machen leichteres O2 draus (oder umgekehrt, je nach Tages- oder Nachtzeit). Wenn sie die Nahrungsaufnahme und O2-Produktion mangels Futter einstellen gehen sie unter wie ein totes Blatt. Sprich, Mulm lagert sich am Boden ab. Am Boden wird der Mulm wieder von anderen gefuttert, ausgesch... und die Nährstoffe gelangen wieder gelöst ins Wasser.

Die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entfernen bedeutet also den Mulm DANN zu entfernen, wenn das Wasser schlagartig klar wird (weil es nix mehr zu futtern gibt). An diesem Tag oder gerade am nächsten. Vorher leben die Algen wie Gott in Frankreich und vermehren sich rasantest, verdoppeln ihre Zahl binnen Stunden, alle leben putzmunter und plötzlich geht nix mehr, alle "tot" durch Verhungern (oder Spore).

An diesem Tag soll der Mulm durch Teichwasseraufspritzen im Seichtbereich aufgewirbelt werden. Wenn der Teich 2/3 Schwimmfläche hat und 1/3 Seichtgelände werden 1/3 (=3/9) des Gesamtmulms so aufgewirbelt und in der Folge werden sich 2/3 des so aufgewirbelten Mulms (= 2/9) in der Schwimmzone absetzen. Nach dieser Aufwirbelung verbleiben also im Seichtbereich 1/9 statt vorher 1/3 des Gesamtmulms. Und nach einer zweiten Aufwirbelung im Seichtbereich 1/27. So wird der Seichtbereich abgemagert.

Der im Schwimmbereich abgelagerte Mulm wird von den Wänden gekehrt und dann am Boden zu einem "Haufen" zusammengekehrt und niemand darf durch Schwimmen oder Herumwaten den dort lagernden Mulm aufwirbeln. Diese Mulmsammlung (samt ersten rückgelösten Nährstoffen im Umgebungswasser) wird dann abgesaugt, bevor alles wieder in Lösung geht. Wer den Seichtbereich absaugt und das Mulmwasser außerhalb des Teiches entsorgt verliert dadurch zuviel Wasser und muss Wasser (samt darin gelöstem Phosphat) nachfüllen. Nach meiner Theorie bringt er durch diese Äktschn mehr Phosphat in den Teich, als er vorher in Form von Seichtwassermulm und phosphatverarmten Seichtwasserwasser herausgesaugt hat und die nächste Algenbrühe ist vorprogrammiert.

Mit dieser Methode müsstest Du deinen dauergrünen Teich klar kriegen, meint der Theoretiker. Versuch macht kluch.

Die verbleibenden Nährstoffe können nur mehr weniger Algen oder Pflanzen ernähren. Wenn du das Phosphat mit den Algen abfischt, haben die Pflanzen nix mehr zu futtern und kümmern dahin. Phosphatarmes Wasser = algenarmes Wasser UND gleichzeitig tolle Pflanzen spielt's nicht.


----------



## Marion412 (15. Juli 2021)

Grauhaarfrosch schrieb:


> Der im Schwimmbereich abgelagerte Mulm wird von den Wänden gekehrt und dann am Boden zu einem "Haufen" zusammengekehrt und niemand darf durch Schwimmen oder Herumwaten den dort lagernden Mulm aufwirbeln. Diese Mulmsammlung (samt ersten rückgelösten Nährstoffen im Umgebungswasser) wird dann abgesaugt, bevor alles
> 
> Mit dieser Methode müsstest Du deinen dauergrünen Teich klar kriegen, meint der Theoretiker. Versuch macht kluch.
> 
> .



Das möchte ich mal sehen ,wie man Mulm unter Wasser zu einem Haufen zusammenkehrt


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (15. Juli 2021)

Geht natürlich besser, wenn der Boden ein Gefälle aufweist


----------



## Zacky (15. Juli 2021)

Hallo


Grauhaarfrosch schrieb:


> Der im Schwimmbereich abgelagerte Mulm wird von den Wänden gekehrt und dann am Boden zu einem "Haufen" zusammengekehrt und niemand darf durch Schwimmen oder Herumwaten den dort lagernden Mulm aufwirbeln. Diese Mulmsammlung (samt ersten rückgelösten Nährstoffen im Umgebungswasser) wird dann abgesaugt, bevor alles wieder in Lösung geht. Wer den Seichtbereich absaugt und das Mulmwasser außerhalb des Teiches entsorgt verliert dadurch zuviel Wasser und muss Wasser (samt darin gelöstem Phosphat) nachfüllen.


Um hier den Faktor Zeit bei der Entfernung des Mulmes zu verbessern, kann es Sinn machen, den Teich mit einem Bodenablauf im Schwerkraftaufbau zu versehen und dazu noch eine automatische Filterreinigung vorsehen. Will man keine automatische Filtereinheit verwenden, kann man auch den kleinen Sammelbehälter, wo sich der Mulm außerhalb des Teiches sammeln sollte, manuell entleeren und der auszugleichende Wasserverlust beträgt vielleicht 300-500 l, was vielleicht gar keinen großen Einfluss auf bestehende Wasserwerte nimmt. In diesem Konzept wäre eine dauerhafte Umwälzung von Vorteil, aber auch temporäre Lösungen wären denkbar, aber weniger effizient.


----------



## samorai (15. Juli 2021)

GrauhaarfroschMobil schrieb:


> Geht natürlich besser, wenn der Boden ein Gefälle aufweist



Und wieder ein klares Nein!
Und !!


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juli 2021)

Ist doch hier der Tröt von Kreuzi, dessen Probleme mit einsfuffzig von   NG behoben wurden.
Leider ohne aktuelle Rückmeldung.


----------

